# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  περι πενθους δυσκολες ερωτησεις......

## interappted

Αυτο προυπηρχε κ δεν το ειδα????
η τωρα μπηκε σαν κατηγορια???
ποτε στο καλο κανει αυτους τους κυκλους το πενθος?γιατι πενθω με την ιδια ενταση εδω κι εναμιση χρονο??εχω γεμισει απο θυμο κ εχω κολλησει σε αυτο το συναισθημα
ελπιζοντας οτι αν ανελυα καλα τη διαταραχη μου θα ξεθωριαζε το πενθος μου κ τελικα......
ειμαι λαθος που νομιζω οτι αν δεν ηταν μονο 26 θα το ειχα ξεπερασει πιο ευκολα?γιατι αρπαζομαι οταν ακουω να πενθουν για ατομα που τελος παντων φτασαν σε μια ηληκια
σε παιδια που τελος παντων γνωρισαν γονεις κ νιωθω οτι εγω κι ο γιος μου μουτζωθηκαμε απο την ζωη???ποσο καλο θα μου κανει στην πορεια οτι ο γιος μου ειναι ιδιος φατσικα με τον θανωντα πατερα του κι αντρα μου???γιατι ακομα με φρικαρει αυτη η ομοιοτητα???θα κατεληγα σε ψυχιατρο με 8 ημερισιως χαπια αν πενθουσα αλλα δεν ημουν οριακη???το οριακο ευθυνεται για τον ακυρο τροπο μουαντιμετωπισης του πενθους η το πενθος ευθυνεται για τις τελικες του οριακου??????
κι αλλη ερωτηση.που στην ευχη εξαφανισθηκαν οι τροποι μου?μιλαω σε ολους στον ενικο οσο κ να ναι μαλωνω με οποιον να ναι κ ευκολα,βριζω ασχημα...θα ισιωσω ποτε????

----------


## Dalia

Δεν υπήρχε η κατηγορία αυτή,τώρα έγινε.
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σου αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω απαντήσεις.Και δεν νομίζω κανείς να μπορεί να σου πει σε πόσο καιρό θα το ξεπεράσεις και αν θα το ξεπεράσεις ποτέ τελείως.
Ομως σ\'αυτό που λες ότι αν δεν ήταν μόνο 26 θα το ξεπερνούσες πιο εύκολα και ότι θυμώνεις με όσους πενθούν για ανθρώπους μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας ,καταλαβαίνω πώς το σκέφτεσαι αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με την ηλικία.Οταν αγαπάς κάποιον σε όποια ηλικία και να τον χάσεις πονάς.Και επιπλέον όταν χάσεις κάποιον σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία σημαίνει ότι έχεις πολλές αναμνήσεις,έχεις ζήσει πολλά πράγματα μαζί του κι αυτά πονάνε το ίδιο ίσως και περισσότερο από το να μην έχεις προλάβει να τον γνωρίσεις,που βέβαια εννοείται ότι κι αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

----------


## interappted

ειναι ομως κ τα χαμενα νιατα
με σοκαρει οταν βλεπω κι αλλους νεους που δεν προλαβαν να χαρουν τπτ στην τελικη τπτ ομως!πχ διπλα απο το μηνμα του αντρα μου βλεπεις 1926-2006,1921-2006 κ ξαφνικα...1979-2006 κ το μονο που λες ειναι ενα ΓΙΑΤΙ????????????
θα συμφωνησω εν μερει οτι οσο πιο πολυζεις καποιον τοσο πιο δυσκολα τον αποχωρηζεσαι αλλα ποναω που ο μικρος μου θα στερηθει τοσο τον πατερα του
μου λεει οτι ξεχασε τη φωνη του...σε μερικα χρονια θα τον θυμαται σαν οραμα αλλα παντα θα του λειπει

----------


## Mοναξιά

Το χρόνιο πένθος είναι τυπικό γνώρισμα των οριακών αλλά εναλάσσεται με περιόδους μεγάλης έντασης και οργής απ\'όσο γνωρίζω. Αν και δεν θεωρώ οριακό τον εαυτό μου, εφόσον δεν παρουσιάζω συμπτώματα οριακού, περνάω μεγάλα διαστήματα θλίψης και πένθους όπως αυτά που περιγράφεις. Η οργή στην περίπτωσή σου είναι σωτήρια, αλλιώς θα ένοιωθες σαν νεκρή. Προσωπικά έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο που δεν νοιώθω τίποτα, ούτε αγάπη, ούτε μίσος, ούτε ότι είμαι άντρας, ούτε γυναίκα, ούτε γιος, ούτε πατέρας. Κι αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο σε διαβεβαιώ. Δεν έχω σημεία αναφοράς πλέον. Δεν έχω λόγους να οργιστώ, να κλάψω, αλλά ούτε και να γελάσω. \'Εχω κάνει αυτό που οι ανατολικοί λένε υπέρβαση του Εγώ,κι αυτό με λύτρωσε από τον πόνο και την οργή. \'Εμαθα να υποτάσομαι και η ψυχή μου βρήκε γαλήνη. Υποτάχθηκα αρχικά σε γυναίκες, και μετά όταν έμεινα μόνος υποτάχθηκα στην μοίρα μου. Αποδέχθηκα ότι μερικά πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν κι αυτό με βοήθησε. Δεν είμαι ευτυχισμένος αλλά τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Dalia

Ιντερ θα του μιλάς εσύ για τον πατέρα του για να τον γνωρίσει εστω και λίγο μέσα από αυτά που θα του λες.Να ξέρει ποιος ήταν ο μπαμπάς του.

----------


## Sofia

Inter, έχω την αισθηση οτι εχεις πάρει το \"οριακη\" και του χεις αλλάξει τα φώτα...εννοω οτι σε φαντάζομαι να χεις κολλήσει μια ταμπελα πάνω σου που λεει \"προσοχή-οριακη\"!Και στην ταμπελα αυτή έχεις κολλήσει πιο πολύ εσύ απο οποιονδήποτε άλλο!!

Για το πενθος τώρα: 1,5 χρονος ειναι, οχι 10 χρονια. Φυσιολογικος ειναι ο θυμος, ο πονος, η απογνωση, ολα αυτά....Νομίζεις οτι αν δεν ήσουν οριακή δεν θα πονουσες ετσι? Κι ομως, δεν ειναι έτσι. Μόνο οι οριακοι πονάνε, χτυπιουνται, θυμώνουν, χάνουν τον εαυτο τους? Φυσικά κ όχι! 

ο γιος σου προχωρά με διαφορετικές αποσκευές απο ένα άλλο παιδι που έχει κ τους δύο γονεις. Οχι χωρίς αποσκευές, μα με διαφορετικές.Μην του συμπεριφέρεσαι ομως σαν \"χαμενο\" απο τη ζωή. Καλο δεν θα του κάνεις έτσι.

Και κάτι τελευταιο: εχασα ενα πολύ αγαπημένο μου προσωπο πριν 3 χρονια. Ακομα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω απο μεσα μου τον πονο κ τον θυμο, δεν μπορεσα να ξεσπάσω. Το βρίσκεις πιο φυσιολογικο?Και δεν ειμαι οριακή, αν αναρωτιεσαι!

----------


## anwnimi

interrapted
κι εγώ μόλις είδα με μεγάλη ανακούφιση την κατηγορία...
Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει πένθος, θυμός, οργή, απογοήτευση, απόγνωση...Όλα αυτά σε κύκλους...Εκεί που νόμισες ότι ξεπέρασες την οργή γίνεται κάτι ή ακόμη και χωρίς αφορμή και θέλεις να τα σπάσεις όλα...

Θυμώνω κι εγώ με άλλους που έχουν ακόμα τους μπαμπάδες τους και τους χαίρονται ενώ εγώ όχι... Εδώ και 9,5 μήνες...Ξέρω όμως πως δεν έχω αυτό το δικαίωμα γιατί υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχασαν ένα γονιό πολύ νωρίτερα από ότι εγώ...Αλλά ακόμη κι αυτοί που τους χάσανε σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία δεν μπορεί πονάνε, παρόλο που τους ζηλεύω αφάνταστα και φτάνω και σε οργή πολλές φορές...Μα είμαστε άνθρωποι και δεν μπορούμε να προγραμματίζουμε τους εαυτούς μας απόλυτα για το τι θα θέλαμε να νιώθουμε...

Από τότε που έχασα το μπαμπά μου σε διάφορες συγκεντρώσεις όλοι μου θυμίζουν πόσο του μοιάζω ...Πόσο συγκινούμαι αλλά και πόοσ χαίρομαι..

Γλυκιά μου εσένα σου προκαλεί φρίκη η ομοιότητα, είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, σε ταράζει...Ίσως κι εγώ να ταράζω τους αγαπημένους του μπαμπά μου, αλήθεια δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι...Αλλά είναι μια ένδειξη ότι ο άντρας σου συνεχίζει να ζει μέσα από το βλαστάρι σας...Όπως κι εσύ...Ίσως αυτό να κάνει πολύ χαρούμενο το γιο σου αργότερα...

Όσο για το ότι μαλώνεις πολύ εύκολα με κόσμο πίστεψέ με σε καταλαβαίνω και εδώ...Είπα πράγματα που δε θα έλεγα αλλά δε μετανιώνω για τίποτα...

Για τα υπόλοιπα που ρωτάς καλή μου δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω...Ρώτα και τον ειδικό, άλλωστε γι\'αυτό δεν πληρώνεται; Αλλά ίσως και να μην υπάρχουν σαφεις απαντήσεις, δυστυχώς...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ιντερ θα του μιλάς εσύ για τον πατέρα του για να τον γνωρίσει εστω και λίγο μέσα από αυτά που θα του λες.Να ξέρει ποιος ήταν ο μπαμπάς του.


αυτο ειναι το σιγουρο οσο πιο δυνατο κρατησω το πορτρετο του πατερα του τοσο καλυτερα
δεν θελω να γινω σαν καποιους που προτιμησαν για να μην πονεσουν οι ιδιοι να μην μιλανε για το θανωντα γονεα
το θεωρω εγωιστικο κ απανθρωπο

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Inter, έχω την αισθηση οτι εχεις πάρει το \"οριακη\" και του χεις αλλάξει τα φώτα...εννοω οτι σε φαντάζομαι να χεις κολλήσει μια ταμπελα πάνω σου που λεει \"προσοχή-οριακη\"!Και στην ταμπελα αυτή έχεις κολλήσει πιο πολύ εσύ απο οποιονδήποτε άλλο!!
> 
> Για το πενθος τώρα: 1,5 χρονος ειναι, οχι 10 χρονια. Φυσιολογικος ειναι ο θυμος, ο πονος, η απογνωση, ολα αυτά....Νομίζεις οτι αν δεν ήσουν οριακή δεν θα πονουσες ετσι? Κι ομως, δεν ειναι έτσι. Μόνο οι οριακοι πονάνε, χτυπιουνται, θυμώνουν, χάνουν τον εαυτο τους? Φυσικά κ όχι! 
> 
> ο γιος σου προχωρά με διαφορετικές αποσκευές απο ένα άλλο παιδι που έχει κ τους δύο γονεις. Οχι χωρίς αποσκευές, μα με διαφορετικές.Μην του συμπεριφέρεσαι ομως σαν \"χαμενο\" απο τη ζωή. Καλο δεν θα του κάνεις έτσι.
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταιο: εχασα ενα πολύ αγαπημένο μου προσωπο πριν 3 χρονια. Ακομα δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω απο μεσα μου τον πονο κ τον θυμο, δεν μπορεσα να ξεσπάσω. Το βρίσκεις πιο φυσιολογικο?Και δεν ειμαι οριακή, αν αναρωτιεσαι!


 απλα απο την ταλαιπωρεια αναρωτιεμαι τι σκατα φταιει κ δυσλειτουργω τοσο..
γιατι αν δυσλειτουργεις θες δε θες σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα τι μπορει να παει λαθος με εσενα αν πως κ τι..αφου ειναι η φυση των ψυχολογικων1000 ερωτηματα
το οριο πιστευω οτι εχω δειξει οτι δεν θα το αφησω να με κουμανταρει!
για το μικρο σαφως κ θα κανω ο,τι μπορω αν κ ξερω οτι ποτε δεν θα γινω το κλασικο που λενε μανα κ πατερας γιατι ειμαι γυναικα κ αρα μονο μανα κ σκοπο για αντικαταστατο πατερα δεν εχω να γινω
εχω την εντυπωση οτι σαν να τα ψιλοπηρες μαζι μου για το οριο ναι καπου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποδωσω την κακη ψυχολογια μου 
καπου ειναι ΑΝΑΓΚΗ κ δεν θελω να το χαλάσω οποια συμπερασματα κι αν προκειπτουν τωρα που βρηκα την αιτια.Μη νομιζεις οτι ολη την ημερα λεω Με λενε Ιωαννα κ ειμαι οριακη αλλα σε αυτο το forum για τα ψυχω μου ΜΠΕΝΩ Κ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΩ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ αν κ εκανα μονο μια αναφορα σε αυτο το θεμα.το πενθος παραμεριζει τα παντα για μενα
εναμισης χρονος αλλωτε μου φαινεται εναμιση αιωνας κι αλλωτε εναμιση λεπτο 
εκει ειναι που τα χανω

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> interrapted
> κι εγώ μόλις είδα με μεγάλη ανακούφιση την κατηγορία...
> Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει πένθος, θυμός, οργή, απογοήτευση, απόγνωση...Όλα αυτά σε κύκλους...Εκεί που νόμισες ότι ξεπέρασες την οργή γίνεται κάτι ή ακόμη και χωρίς αφορμή και θέλεις να τα σπάσεις όλα...
> 
> Θυμώνω κι εγώ με άλλους που έχουν ακόμα τους μπαμπάδες τους και τους χαίρονται ενώ εγώ όχι... Εδώ και 9,5 μήνες...Ξέρω όμως πως δεν έχω αυτό το δικαίωμα γιατί υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έχασαν ένα γονιό πολύ νωρίτερα από ότι εγώ...Αλλά ακόμη κι αυτοί που τους χάσανε σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία δεν μπορεί πονάνε, παρόλο που τους ζηλεύω αφάνταστα και φτάνω και σε οργή πολλές φορές...Μα είμαστε άνθρωποι και δεν μπορούμε να προγραμματίζουμε τους εαυτούς μας απόλυτα για το τι θα θέλαμε να νιώθουμε...
> 
> Από τότε που έχασα το μπαμπά μου σε διάφορες συγκεντρώσεις όλοι μου θυμίζουν πόσο του μοιάζω ...Πόσο συγκινούμαι αλλά και πόοσ χαίρομαι..
> 
> ...


κ δειχνω την ιδια συμπονοοια για οσους περνανε το πενθος...
η ομοιοτητα η φατσικη στην πεθερα μου λειτουργει ευεγερτικα οταν ηταν στην ιδια ηληκια κ κοιτας φωτογραφιες δεν τους ξεχωριζεις!σε εμενα λειτουργει αρνητικα.οχι οτι θα ξεχνουσα αν δεν του εμοιαζε αλλα τωρα για μενα ειν;αιι χειροτερα.ο γιος μου χαιρεται αλλα εγω οχι.καποιες φορες αποφευγω κ να τον κοιταω
ο ειδικος αν δεν εχει πενθησει με νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορει σε αυτο να βοηθησει απο τα βιβλια
εδω θελει πειρα
προσπαθει πολυ αλλα ερχονται στιγμες που μου λεει απλα μακαρι να μπορουσα να τον αναστησω!απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι αν ειναι καλο η κακο που παω στα κοιμητηρια καθε βδομαδα..απο την μια ειναι αναγκη σαν το μονο που μπορω πια να κανω σαν ενα ειδος μοναδικης επικοινωνιας κι απο την αλλη γεμιζω φρικη
να δοκιμασω να μην παω δεν το εχω τολμησει
παντως σιγουρα δεν νομιζω οτι ξαναζει κανεις οπως πριν
μια λεω οπως περασε 1 χρονος θα περασουν κι αλλοι κ απο την αλλη λεω τι????????
καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> Αυτο προυπηρχε κ δεν το ειδα????
> η τωρα μπηκε σαν κατηγορια???
> ποτε στο καλο κανει αυτους τους κυκλους το πενθος?γιατι πενθω με την ιδια ενταση εδω κι εναμιση χρονο??εχω γεμισει απο θυμο κ εχω κολλησει σε αυτο το συναισθημα
> ελπιζοντας οτι αν ανελυα καλα τη διαταραχη μου θα ξεθωριαζε το πενθος μου κ τελικα......
> ειμαι λαθος που νομιζω οτι αν δεν ηταν μονο 26 θα το ειχα ξεπερασει πιο ευκολα?γιατι αρπαζομαι οταν ακουω να πενθουν για ατομα που τελος παντων φτασαν σε μια ηληκια
> σε παιδια που τελος παντων γνωρισαν γονεις κ νιωθω οτι εγω κι ο γιος μου μουτζωθηκαμε απο την ζωη???ποσο καλο θα μου κανει στην πορεια οτι ο γιος μου ειναι ιδιος φατσικα με τον θανωντα πατερα του κι αντρα μου???γιατι ακομα με φρικαρει αυτη η ομοιοτητα???θα κατεληγα σε ψυχιατρο με 8 ημερισιως χαπια αν πενθουσα αλλα δεν ημουν οριακη???το οριακο ευθυνεται για τον ακυρο τροπο μουαντιμετωπισης του πενθους η το πενθος ευθυνεται για τις τελικες του οριακου??????
> κι αλλη ερωτηση.που στην ευχη εξαφανισθηκαν οι τροποι μου?μιλαω σε ολους στον ενικο οσο κ να ναι μαλωνω με οποιον να ναι κ ευκολα,βριζω ασχημα...θα ισιωσω ποτε????


Το βρήκαν πιασάρικο το θέμα και ανοίξανε καινούρια ενότητα.....
Λοιπόν νομίζω πως η απωλεια που πονάει περισσότερο είναι αυτή στην οποία δεν μπόρεσες να εκφράσεις τα καλά σου αισθήματα,αυτά που ένιωθες γενικά.....Τότε γεμίζεις με τύψεις και δεν συγχωρείς τον εαυτό σου.....Είσαι μια καταδίκη για εσένα την ίδια......Ήμουνα μια σκρόφα οριακιά λες μέσα σου....και πάντα στριφογυρίζει στην γωνιά του μυαλού σου-στην δική σου περίπτωση-ότι εσύ οδήγησες τον άντρα σου στον θάνατο......Σου εύχομαι να βγεις από αυτό γιατί ξέρω κατά ένα μέρος πόσο πονάει......Το ζω σαν απώλεια από άτομα που ζουν φαντάζομαι πόσο θα πονάει για άτομα που δεν ζουν και με τα οποία μοιράστηκες πολλά....Το να συγχωρήσεις τον εαυτό σου λες να βοηθάει;;;

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> Αυτο προυπηρχε κ δεν το ειδα????
> η τωρα μπηκε σαν κατηγορια???
> ποτε στο καλο κανει αυτους τους κυκλους το πενθος?γιατι πενθω με την ιδια ενταση εδω κι εναμιση χρονο??εχω γεμισει απο θυμο κ εχω κολλησει σε αυτο το συναισθημα
> ...


κι εδω με πιανεις ρε?αυτο δεν το περιμενα ειλικρινα

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> απλα απο την ταλαιπωρεια αναρωτιεμαι τι σκατα φταιει κ δυσλειτουργω τοσο..
> γιατι αν δυσλειτουργεις θες δε θες σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα τι μπορει να παει λαθος με εσενα αν πως κ τι..αφου ειναι η φυση των ψυχολογικων1000 ερωτηματα
> το οριο πιστευω οτι εχω δειξει οτι δεν θα το αφησω να με κουμανταρει!
> για το μικρο σαφως κ θα κανω ο,τι μπορω αν κ ξερω οτι ποτε δεν θα γινω το κλασικο που λενε μανα κ πατερας γιατι ειμαι γυναικα κ αρα μονο μανα κ σκοπο για αντικαταστατο πατερα δεν εχω να γινω
> εχω την εντυπωση οτι σαν να τα ψιλοπηρες μαζι μου για το οριο ναι καπου ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να αποδωσω την κακη ψυχολογια μου 
> καπου ειναι ΑΝΑΓΚΗ κ δεν θελω να το χαλάσω οποια συμπερασματα κι αν προκειπτουν τωρα που βρηκα την αιτια.Μη νομιζεις οτι ολη την ημερα λεω Με λενε Ιωαννα κ ειμαι οριακη αλλα σε αυτο το forum για τα ψυχω μου ΜΠΕΝΩ Κ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΩ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΩ αν κ εκανα μονο μια αναφορα σε αυτο το θεμα.το πενθος παραμεριζει τα παντα για μενα
> εναμισης χρονος αλλωτε μου φαινεται εναμιση αιωνας κι αλλωτε εναμιση λεπτο εκει ειναι που τα χανω


Εχω την αισθηση οτι αμύνεσαι. Δεν επιτέθηκα. Κάποιες μου σκεψεις γράφω. Γιατί να σε επικρίνω? Με ποιο δικαίωμα? 

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι αφήνεις το οριο να σε οριζει.το αν εκανες μια αναφορά ή οχι δεν το ξέρω. πραγματικά νιωθω οτι το οριακή βρισκεται σε πολλες απαντησεις σου. άλλοτε υποβόσκει κ αλλοτε όχι

Οσο για το θεμα των τύψεων πιστεύω οτι μπορει να σε κατατρώνε και σε άλλα θέματα μα οχι μονο σε οτι αφορά τον άντρα σου κ τον χαμο του. Οτι η αυτοτιμωρια δεν ειναι κάτι που προέκυψε ξαφνικα..

----------


## Dalia

Ιντερ νομίζω το πιο σημαντικό δεν είναι να τον ξεχάσεις αλλά,αυτό που λέει και η Κάσσι,να καταφέρεις να διώξεις τις τύψεις και τις ενοχές που έχεις.Να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι δεν έφταιγες εσύ που έφυγε.Και τότε θα νιώσεις καλύτερα,αν απαλλαγείς από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις που κάνεις.Μετά ίσως και να σου αρέσει που θα βλέπεις την ομοιότητα του γιου σου με τον πατέρα του.

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> απλα απο την ταλαιπωρεια αναρωτιεμαι τι σκατα φταιει κ δυσλειτουργω τοσο..
> γιατι αν δυσλειτουργεις θες δε θες σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα τι μπορει να παει λαθος με εσενα αν πως κ τι..αφου ειναι η φυση των ψυχολογικων1000 ερωτηματα
> το οριο πιστευω οτι εχω δειξει οτι δεν θα το αφησω να με κουμανταρει!
> ...


οντως αυτοτιμωρουμαι το γιατι αγνωστο...κ εδω μεσα Σοφια μου τ αοριακα μου θα πω κ το πενθος μου ευτυχως περα κι απο μια μειζων καταθλιψη ψυχολογικαδεν εχω τιποτε αλλο
για αυτο εγινα μελος στο φορουμ αυτο
γιατι περα απο τον ψυχιατρο μου μια στις 15 αναφορες στα ψυχολογικα μου ουτε καν στο πενθος μου δεν κανω!
κυλαει οπως κυλαει κ προσπαθω να τα δω οσο πιο light μπορω..κ να αυτοσαρκαζομαι αλλιως δεν θα ημουν αλλου..αλλα εδω ειναι το κλιμα μου

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Να σου πω κάτι;Χαίρομαι να σε πιάνω..Ειδικά εσένα.....Δείχνει ότι η αυτοανάλυση μου δεν πήγε στράφη......

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> Ιντερ νομίζω το πιο σημαντικό δεν είναι να τον ξεχάσεις αλλά,αυτό που λέει και η Κάσσι,να καταφέρεις να διώξεις τις τύψεις και τις ενοχές που έχεις.Να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι δεν έφταιγες εσύ που έφυγε.Και τότε θα νιώσεις καλύτερα,αν απαλλαγείς από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις που κάνεις.Μετά ίσως και να σου αρέσει που θα βλέπεις την ομοιότητα του γιου σου με τον πατέρα του.


μακαρι.Σημερα που τον πηγα στην πεθερα μου καταλαβα οτι αυτη εχει μεγαλη ομοιτητα σε αυτην λειτουργει πολυ-πολυ παρηγορητικα ειχε να τον δει 20μερες κι ελεγε συνεχεια αχ που μου μοιαζεις οσο ο πατερας σου.αχ ιδιοι ειναι!εγω ηθελα να φυγω αφησα τον πιτσιρικα κι εφυγα

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Inter, έχω την αισθηση οτι εχεις πάρει το \"οριακη\" και του χεις αλλάξει τα φώτα...εννοω οτι σε φαντάζομαι να χεις κολλήσει μια ταμπελα πάνω σου που λεει \"προσοχή-οριακη\"!Και στην ταμπελα αυτή έχεις κολλήσει πιο πολύ εσύ απο οποιονδήποτε άλλο!!
> 
> Για το πενθος τώρα: 1,5 χρονος ειναι, οχι 10 χρονια. Φυσιολογικος ειναι ο θυμος, ο πονος, η απογνωση, ολα αυτά....Νομίζεις οτι αν δεν ήσουν οριακή δεν θα πονουσες ετσι? Κι ομως, δεν ειναι έτσι. Μόνο οι οριακοι πονάνε, χτυπιουνται, θυμώνουν, χάνουν τον εαυτο τους? Φυσικά κ όχι! 
> ...


Να σου πω Ιωάννα..Αν μου τα έλεγε αυτά η Σοφία και εγώ θα αισθανόμουν ότι θα τα είχε πάρει με το όριο μου που το επαναλαμβάνω..αλλά ως τρίτη αυτή τη φορά βλέπω πως απλά σου λέει ξεκόλλα ρε όμορφη κοπελιά...Δεν είσαι μόνο μια οριακή...Βγάλε αυτή την ταμπέλα από πάνω σου..Κάπως έτσι...Μήπως μας παραεπιβαρύνουμε ρε Τζο κι εμείς;;;;Είμαι ψυχαναγκαστική και γι\'αυτό το κάνω αυτό,είμαι οριακή και γι\'αυτό είμαι σκύλα...Χαχα....Η Σοφία μας δείχνει ότι οι άλλοι δεν μας βλέπουν τόσο έντονα κατακριτικά όπως εμείς γιατί είμαστε ψυχαναγκαστικοί,οριακοί ή ό,τι άλλο.......Εμείς μας ταράζουμε κάθε μέρα στο γιατί έχουμε τα ψυχολογικά που έχουμε...

----------


## anwnimi

Ίντερ μου, κι εγώ πάω στο κοιμητήριο κάθε βδομάδα. Μακάρι να\'ξερα κι εγώ αν κάνω καλά ή όχι. Νιώθω πως αν δεν πάω θα είναι σαν να τον εγκαταλείπω, ότι θα 
στενοχωρηθεί αν δεν πάω.
Σίγουρα η ζωή είναι τελείως διαφορετική από πριν, ποτέ δε θα γίνει ξανά η ίδια...
Η ζωή στάθηκε πολύ σκληρή απέναντί σου καλή μου, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία...Αλλά το πολεμάς. Πηγαίνεις σε ειδικό, νοιάζεσαι για το παιδί σου και του λες πράγματα για τον πατέρα του...Ενώ έχουμε όλοι λίγο πολύ ακούσει και άλλα δυστυχώς άσχημα παραδείγματα ανθρώπων...Εσύ είσαι εκεί και το πολεμάς...Παρόλο που νιώθεις τόσο χάλια είσαι πολύ δυνατή...
Και ένα τελευταίο, θα συμφωνήσω με την Κάσι και τη Σοφία. Όταν διάβασα το μήνυμά σου σχετικά με τα αρνητικά συμπτώματα του πένθους ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα μαζί σου χωρίς να είμαι οριακή (είμαι αγοραφοβική :Smile:  ), οπότε μη σκας κορίτσι μου...Νιώσε, κλάψε, θυμήσου, γέλα, φώναξε, θύμωσε, εκφράσου...

----------


## weird

Διαβασα την ιστορια σου ιντερ και χαιρομαι να σε ακουω να λες πως εδω ειναι ο χωρος σου, που εισαι εδω για να μιλας ανοιχτα..
Κι εμεις ειμαιστε εδω να σε ακουμε καλη μου.
Περνας δυσκολα γι αυτο κρατα γερα.. Αναρωτιεμαι αν εισαι ευχαριστημενη με τον ειδικο που βλεπεις και αν εχεις συζητησει μαζι του τις αποριες σου για τη διαρκεια του πενθους σου..

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ίντερ μου, κι εγώ πάω στο κοιμητήριο κάθε βδομάδα. Μακάρι να\'ξερα κι εγώ αν κάνω καλά ή όχι. Νιώθω πως αν δεν πάω θα είναι σαν να τον εγκαταλείπω, ότι θα 
> στενοχωρηθεί αν δεν πάω.
> Σίγουρα η ζωή είναι τελείως διαφορετική από πριν, ποτέ δε θα γίνει ξανά η ίδια...
> Η ζωή στάθηκε πολύ σκληρή απέναντί σου καλή μου, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία...Αλλά το πολεμάς. Πηγαίνεις σε ειδικό, νοιάζεσαι για το παιδί σου και του λες πράγματα για τον πατέρα του...Ενώ έχουμε όλοι λίγο πολύ ακούσει και άλλα δυστυχώς άσχημα παραδείγματα ανθρώπων...Εσύ είσαι εκεί και το πολεμάς...Παρόλο που νιώθεις τόσο χάλια είσαι πολύ δυνατή...
> Και ένα τελευταίο, θα συμφωνήσω με την Κάσι και τη Σοφία. Όταν διάβασα το μήνυμά σου σχετικά με τα αρνητικά συμπτώματα του πένθους ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα μαζί σου χωρίς να είμαι οριακή (είμαι αγοραφοβική ), οπότε μη σκας κορίτσι μου...Νιώσε, κλάψε, θυμήσου, γέλα, φώναξε, θύμωσε, εκφράσου...


αρε πως καταλαβαινομαστε οι πενθουντες!!!εγω νιωθω οτι αν δεν παω στα κοιμητηρια δεν παω να τον \"δω\"καθομαι με τις ωρες κ του μιλαω πολλες φορες μαλωνω κ μαζι του ...
θα βερυνω το κλιμα παραπανω
το προηγουμενο Σαββατο η πεθερα μου μοου ειπε οτι επρεπε να σκαλιξω το χωμα γιατι ειχε γινει απο την ξηρασια σαν πετρα το εκανα
δεν ξερω αν σκαλιζα το χωμα η την ψυχη μου εκεινη την ωρα
το μονο σιγουρο κι απολυτα φυσιολογικο ειναι οτι το μυαλο μου εφευγε......κολλουσα...ειναι φρικη ΦΡΙΚΗ
κ απορω αν υπαρχει κατι στον ουρανο μνα νιωθει πως πενθει ενας ανθρωπος αρκετα ευαισθητος
να ρε Σοφια αυτα που να τα πω???σε φιλη??σε πληροφορω οτι η καλυτερη μου ανεχτηκε την κατασταση μου ενα χρονο κ κατι...ολες θελουν να με ξαναδουν χαχαχα χουχουχου
ε οχι μας τελειωσε τωρα περιοριζομαι σε αυτοσαρκασμους
κ κανεις δε γελαει...
δεν πιστευω στη μεταθανατιο ζωη ξερω απλα οτι δεν υπαρχει πια...πουθενα..καμια φορα ερχεται στον υπνο μου κ με σκοτωνει το πρωινο ξυπνημα με διαλυει...
βλεπω την πεθερα μου κ τη θαυμαζω μου στεκεται σαν μανα αλλα κ παλι τι να της πω αυτης??????αυτη ειναι πιο χαρακομενη απλα ειναι μεγαλη μανα κ μου στεκεται
να πω κ τι καταλαβα για την περιβοητη δυναμη που δινει ο Θεος?
οτι ειναι το σαλεμα που δινει στον εγκεφαλο γιατι αν κανεις συνειδητοποιησει τι συμβαινει στον αγαπημενο του μεσα στο μνημα.......γεια σας

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Διαβασα την ιστορια σου ιντερ και χαιρομαι να σε ακουω να λες πως εδω ειναι ο χωρος σου, που εισαι εδω για να μιλας ανοιχτα..
> Κι εμεις ειμαιστε εδω να σε ακουμε καλη μου.
> Περνας δυσκολα γι αυτο κρατα γερα.. Αναρωτιεμαι αν εισαι ευχαριστημενη με τον ειδικο που βλεπεις και αν εχεις συζητησει μαζι του τις αποριες σου για τη διαρκεια του πενθους σου..


σε ευχαριστω πολυ
οχι με τον ειδικο δεν δουλευουμε το πενθος δουλευουμε τη διαταραχη γιατι πιστευει οτι αν προσαρμοστω με την διαταραχη κ τη δεχτω θα δω το πενθος πιο καθαρα κ πιο αποστασιοποιημενα...θα δειξει

----------


## Dalia

Καλά κάνεις και αυτοσαρκάζεσαι.Ετσι πρέπει να κάνουμε γιατί αλλιώς πώς να τα παλέψουμε τα ψυχολογικά μας.Αν τα βλέπουμε όλα μόνο από τη σοβαρή τους πλευρά καήκαμε.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> δεν πιστευω στη μεταθανατιο ζωη ξερω απλα οτι δεν υπαρχει πια...πουθενα..


Εγώ πάλι θέλω να πιστεύω στη μεταθανάτιο ζωή.Δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά από εδώ τελειώνουν όλα και εξαφανιζόμαστε εντελώς.Μου φαίνεται πολύ τρομακτικό αυτό για να το δεχτώ.Οπότε προτιμώ να σκέφτομαι ότι μετά από εδώ θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Dalia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> δεν πιστευω στη μεταθανατιο ζωη ξερω απλα οτι δεν υπαρχει πια...πουθενα..
> 
> 
> Εγώ πάλι θέλω να πιστεύω στη μεταθανάτιο ζωή.Δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά από εδώ τελειώνουν όλα και εξαφανιζόμαστε εντελώς.Μου φαίνεται πολύ τρομακτικό αυτό για να το δεχτώ.Οπότε προτιμώ να σκέφτομαι ότι μετά από εδώ θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.


εμενα με τρομαζει η ιδεα της αλλης διαστασης δεν πιστευω οτι το τελος ειναι στο θανατο αλλα ουτε κ στη μεταθανατιο κατι αλλο θα παιζει
το μονο σιγουρο για τα πιστευω μου ειναι οτι καποτε θα ξανανταμωθουμε με αυτους που χασαμε
ετσι θελω να πιστευω

----------


## Dalia

Κι εμένα με τρομάζει αλλά με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο αν σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να μην υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο μετά.Περνάμε τόσες δυσκολίες σ\'αυτή τη ζωή,τόσες δοκιμασίες για το τίποτα,για να χαθούμε μετά?Δεν μπορεί,κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει.

----------


## anwnimi

Κανένας δεν ξέρει την απάντηση. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει αυτό που πιστεύει. Ακόμα και οι μηδενιστές δεν μπορούν να αποδείξουν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε μετά από το θάνατο. 

Αυτό πάντως που οι επιστήμονες ξέρουν για λίγο διάστημα μετά το θάνατο του ανθρώπου είναι οι επιθανάτιες εμπειρίες (near-death experiences). Έχω διαβάσει μερικά περιστατικά επιθανάτιων εμπειριών όπου οι άνθρωποι που σταμάτησαν να ζουν για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα περιγράφουν ότι πετούν ψηλά από το σώμα τους και βλέπουν το σώμα τους και τους γιατρούς που προσπαθούν να τους επαναφέρουν από ψηλά...Νιώθουν μια απίστευτη ευφορία και μια ακατανίκητη επιθυμία να πετάξουν ακόμα πιο ψηλά. Κατευθύνονται συνεχώς σε ένα τούνελ που στο τέλος του υπάρχει ένα έντονο ζεστό φως που θέλουν να ενωθούν μαζί του. Ύστερα νιώθουν ότι μια δύναμη τους επαναφέρει πίσω κάτι που δεν είναι ευχαριστο για αυτούς και επιστρέφουν βίαια στο σώμα τους...
Ελάχιστοι που έχουν παραμείνει για περισσότερα δευτερόλεπτα κλινικά νεκροί έχουν αναφέρει ότι αφού πλησιάσουν το φως νιώθουν κοντά τους αγαπημένους που έχουν χάσει ή ότι βλέπουν σκηνές της ζωής τους μπροστά στα μάτια τους, σαν ανασκόπηση. Κάποιοι έχουν αναφέρει ότι ένιωσαν σα να τους έλεγε το φως να γυρίσουν πίσω γιατί θα πρέπει να φροντίσουν κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειάς τους που θα διέτρεχε σε κίνδυνο κάποια στιγμή αργότερα και όντως μετά από μερικά χρόνια η \"προφητεία\" πραγματοποιούνταν, δηλαδή όντως κάποιο μέλος χρειάστηκε τη βοήθειά τους...

Βέβαια υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος άλλων επιστημόνων που λένε ότι όλα αυτά είναι παρενέργειες μιας ουσίας που έχει αποδειχεί ότι εκκρίνεται από τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο όταν αυτός πεθαίνει...Η ίδια ουσία ειχε χορηγηθεί σε κάποιους στρατιώτες παλαιότερα και είχαν αναφέρει την περίπτωση του τούνελ...

Σας μπέρδεψα περισσότερο;  :Smile:

----------


## interappted

οχι ειμαι ηδη αρκετα μπερδεμενη
με παρηγορει οτι μια μερα που κανεις δεν ξερει θα ξανανταμωθουμε
εχω ακομα ακουσει οτι οι νεκροι θα αναστηθουν στη γη
αυτο μπου φαινεται το καλυτερο!!
αλλα το μυαλο μου εχει πολλες αποριες
εχει αλλαξει ο τροπος που βλεπω τον ουρανο
αναρωτιεμαι αν υπαρχει κατι εκει πανω,μια δυναμη που μπορει ομως να αισθανθει ποσο ασχημο,επιπονο ειναι η τιμωρια του θανατου
στις αρχες προσπαθησα να αυτοκτονησω 
τωρα οχιθελω να ζησω για το γιο μου,να του δωσω οση χαρα στερηθηκε
κ να τον κανω δυνατο που η ζωη τον χαστουκησε απο τα 3 του
μου πεταει πολλα
οπως καλυτερα να πεθαινες εσυ παρα ο μπαμπας μου..
δεν θυμωνω νιωθω τον πονο του κι εινα τωρα πια 4,5
μισω τα εντυπα που σε ολα αναγραφεται ονομα πατρος
γιατι θα του θυμιζουν συνεχεια αυτον τον πονο
εγινα σκληρη σαν πετρακ μαλακη σα βουτυρο ταυτοχρονα
το οτι κι αλλες οικογενειες περνανε αυτο που περναω με ωθει να θελω να τα καταφερω!
το πενθος πμως δυστυχως ποναει σα μια πληγη που δεν κλεινει
το μαυρο ακομα δεν εγινε γκριζο
το χω ξαναγραψει κι αλλη μια φορα
αλλα θυμαμαι τα λογια του πρωτου ψυχιατρου
τραγουδι απο Κατσιμιχα:ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω........................

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> τραγουδι απο Κατσιμιχα:ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω........................


Συμφωνεις δλδ μαυτα που λεει το τραγουδι (= \"απολα περισοτερο αφτο που με πλιγονι ...\"); Αν ναι, εγω καταλαβαινω πως επιλεγεις να *μην* ξεχασεις. Κ το επιβαλλεις στον εαυτο σου, ισως.

----------


## weird

Ιντερ 
ειναι δυσκολο μαχαιρι ο θανατος του αγαπημενου προσωπου.
Εισαι σε ψυχοθεραπεια τωρα? το δουλευετε το θεμα? Αν ναι βλεπεις καποια προοδο?
Συμφωνω με τον κανενα, το εχω νιωσει κι εγω. Ειναι δυσκολο να βγουμε απο το πενθος. Εχω ενοχες να προχωρησω μπροστα...
Με το παιδι μιλατε πιο συγκεκριμενα για το μπαμπα του?
Ελπιζω να μη σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση με τις ερωτησεις μου.

----------


## Dalia

anwnimi έχω ακούσει κι εγώ στην τηλεόραση παρόμοιες ιστορίες ανθρώπων που έφτασαν κοντά στο θάνατο.Αν όντως ισχύουν αυτά είναι παρηγορητικό γιατί σημαίνει ότι το μετά θα είναι καλύτερο από εδώ.

----------


## Dalia

Ιντερ σίγουρα δεν το εννοεί αυτό που σου λέει ο γιος σου,ότι δηλαδή καλύτερα να πέθαινες εσύ παρά ο πατέρας του.Αν είχε γίνει έτσι πιστεύω το ίδιο θα έλεγε και σ\'εκείνον.Εσένα σε έχει,είσαι μαζί του,δεν έχει νιώσει την απουσία σου.Γι\'αυτό και δεν μπορεί να φανταστεί πόσο πολύ θα πονούσε αν σε έχανε.Γι\'αυτό τα λέει αυτά.Και πιθανόν να μην καταλαβαίνει πόσο πολύ σε πληγώνει μ\'αυτό.Ισως και να σου τα λέει σε στιγμές που είναι θυμωμένος για κάτι μαζί σου και να σου το λέει για να σου σπάσει τα νεύρα.Πολλές φορές λέμε πράγματα που δεν εννοούμε μόνο και μόνο για να νευριάσουμε τον άλλο εκείνη τη στιγμή.Πόσο μάλλον ένα μικρό παιδάκι.Καλά κάνεις και δεν θυμώνεις μαζί του.Αλλά ούτε και μέσα σου να το κρατάς και να βασανίζεσαι.

----------


## interappted

δεν με πληγωνει
με ποναει οτι δεν μπορω να το αντιστρεψω αλλα απο την αλλη ο πατερας του θα τον οδηγουσε σε παρομοιες καταστασεις που οδηγουν σε θανατο
εμενα με βλεπει δυνατη να παλευω...κ θελω να γινει μαχητης στη ζωη οχι σαν τον πατερα του

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ιντερ 
> ειναι δυσκολο μαχαιρι ο θανατος του αγαπημενου προσωπου.
> Εισαι σε ψυχοθεραπεια τωρα? το δουλευετε το θεμα? Αν ναι βλεπεις καποια προοδο?
> Συμφωνω με τον κανενα, το εχω νιωσει κι εγω. Ειναι δυσκολο να βγουμε απο το πενθος. Εχω ενοχες να προχωρησω μπροστα...
> Με το παιδι μιλατε πιο συγκεκριμενα για το μπαμπα του?
> Ελπιζω να μη σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση με τις ερωτησεις μου.


δεν με φερνεις σε δυσκολη θεση...ειμαι ηδη αλλα το παλευω
κανω ψυχοθεραπεια περνω κ φαρμακα,δεν μιλαμε για το πενθος θ αμιλησουμε οταν μπορεσω να μιλσω βαθεια χωρις επιπλοκες.Τον χαρακτηρα μου αναλυουμε γιατι το πως πενθει καποιος εχει να κανει με την συναισθηματικη του ωριμοτητα.
ναι νομιζω οτι τον προδιδω οταν βγαινω εστω για 5 λεπτα απο το πενθος μου,γελαω με ατακες του μικρου κ αυτοματα νιωθω ενοχες...
θα σου πω ομως τι εχω πει με τους ψυχιατροευ νυν κ πρωην.το πενθος ειναι μια πληγη που δεν κλεινει ποτε..παντα θα ειναι μεσα μας αλλα θα μαθουμε να ζουμε με αυτο ειναι η δυναμη της συνηθειας για το χρονο αστα δεν ειναι καλος γιατρος ειναι μια πιπιλα τυπου παρηγορια στον αρρωστο,το μαυρο δεν γινεται γκρι..παραμενει μαυρο αλλα ζεις με αυτο,το κουβαλας οπου κι αν πας μεσα σου,μεχρι που συνηθιζεις.Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι αλλο οπ χρονος κι αλλο η συνηθεια ναι μεν ειναι αποτελεσμα του χρονου αλλα αυτο το αποτελεσμα ειναι που τελικα αν μπορει νς πει κανεις οτι βοηθαει!ο χρονος που περναει προσπερναει δεν περναει
με την ψυχοθεραπεια εχω δει μεγαλη βελτιωση,πολυ μεγαλη
με το παιδι μιλαω πολυ,αλλα θελει καθε μερα να βλεπει φωτογραφιες του ολο το αλμπουμ ε,κ μετα σκαλωνω του λεω μια εικονα 1000 λεξεις
κ μου απανταει σκατα
αλλα ειναι δυνατος
μου λεει μαμα κ μενα μου λειπει ο μπαμπας κ θα κοιμηθω για να μη το σκεφτομαι
4,5 χρονων ανθρωπος
μου χει βαλει τα γυαλια που λενε

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> τραγουδι απο Κατσιμιχα:ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω........................
> 
> 
> Συμφωνεις δλδ μαυτα που λεει το τραγουδι (= \"απολα περισοτερο αφτο που με πλιγονι ...\"); Αν ναι, εγω καταλαβαινω πως επιλεγεις να *μην* ξεχασεις. Κ το επιβαλλεις στον εαυτο σου, ισως.


οχι μονο με αυτο Χρηστο
ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω.....
με αυτη τη φραση γιατι οπως συνηθιζεις να εχεις καποιον στη ζωη σου ετσι συνηθιζεις κ να μην τονεχεις
αυτο ποναει οντως ομως καθε φορα που συνειδητοποιεις οτι δεν υπαρχει στη ζωη σου ουτε καν στη ζωη γενικοτερα

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> οχι μονο με αυτο Χρηστο
> ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω.....
> με αυτη τη φραση γιατι οπως συνηθιζεις να εχεις καποιον στη ζωη σου ετσι συνηθιζεις κ να μην τονεχεις
> αυτο ποναει οντως ομως καθε φορα που συνειδητοποιεις οτι δεν υπαρχει στη ζωη σου ουτε καν στη ζωη γενικοτερα


Α, μην τα μπλεκεις. Η φραση \"απολα περισοτερο αφτο που με πλιγονι/ ινε τιν απουσια σου πος παο να σινιθισο\", κατεμε σιμενι πος στεναχοριεμε που παο να σε ξεπερασο- δεν το θελο αφτο. 

Η δικι σου εξιγισι τορα, αφορα νομιζο κατι αλο. Ποναο οταν βλεπο πος δεν ιπαρχις στι ζοη μου, αρα θελο να ιπαρχις στι ζοη μου, αρα δεν σεχο ξεπερασι. 

Αποφασισε!

----------


## interappted

αμ μπορω νομιζεις???το τοπιο ειναι θολοτατο!!!δεν εξω ξεκαθαρισει τι γινεται ακομα μεσα στο μυαλο μου για το πενθος φαντασου οτι ακομα περιμενω να με ξυπνησει καποιος κ να μου πει οτι ηταν ενας εφιαλτης
ειμαι αλλωτε σε σοκ σαν να το πρωτομαθαινω κι αλλωτε συνηθιζω τη ζωη μου χωρις αυτον χωρις να σημαινει οτι δεν ποναω που μου λειπει κ δεν μπορω με κανεναν τροπο να επικοινωνησω..δεν ειναι τα πραγματα καθαρα κ πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι επιτηδες γιατι αν ολα τα συναισθηματα του πενθους τα εχεις πληρως συνειδητοποιημενα κ ξεκαθαρα στο μυαλο σου απο την στιγμη που εισαι σε πενθος παει το εχασες το μυαλο..δεν το αντεχει ανθρωπινος νους.κ δεν μπορω να το εκφρασω καλα αλλα προσπαθω να το προσεγγισω ακομα γιατι πονει το ιδιο ακομα

----------


## anwnimi

Το πιο συνηθισμένο συναίσθημα του πένθους είναι να μη ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται! Τη μια στιγμή να είσαι έτσι, την άλλη αλλιώς. Τη μια να πεθαίνεις, την άλλη να ζεις. Τη μία να χτυπιέσαι και την άλλη να μην πιστεύεις τι σου έχει συμβεί και ότι όλα είναι ένα κακό όνειρο. Και αυτές οι τόσο διαφορετικές στιγμές μπορεί να απέχουν μεταξύ τους από βδομάδες, μέρες ή ακόμη και ελάχιστα λεπτά! Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι βάδιζα προς μανιοκατάθλιψη ή κάτι άλλο. Πίστεψέ με γλυκιά μου, νόμιζα ότι δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά, ότι μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι έτσι. Διάβασα πολλές ιστορίων άλλων ανθρώπων που δυστυχώς ζουν την απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου τους και οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, έχουν αυτή τη διακύμανση...Οπότε έπεισα τον εαυτό μου να μην ανησυχεί... Το ζω κι όπου με πάει.

Άλλοτε αισθάνομαι ενοχές που νομίζω \"πως πάω την απουσία του να συνηθίσω\" κι άλλοτε βουλιάζω στην απόγνωση του ότι ζω μόνη, χωρίς εκείνον. Άλλοτε θρηνώ για το δικό του θάνατο, για το ότι δεν είναι εδώ να χαρεί με κάποια πράγματα που θα χαιρόταν κι άλλοτε για το δικό μου εγωισμό γιατί εγώ θα χαιρόμουν να είναι εδώ ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν εκείνος χαρούμενος. Και άλλοτε θρηνώ για τη δική μου θνητότητα γιατί η απώλεια του μπαμπά μου με έκανε να πάθω τέτοιο σοκ για το πιο δεδομένο πράγμα της ζωής μας. Κι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ιντερ 
> ειναι δυσκολο μαχαιρι ο θανατος του αγαπημενου προσωπου.
> Εισαι σε ψυχοθεραπεια τωρα? το δουλευετε το θεμα? Αν ναι βλεπεις καποια προοδο?
> ...


Τα παιδια πολλες φορες μας βαζουν τα γυαλια με το να εκφραζουν αυθορμητα ειλικρινα αυτο που νιωθουν..
Εισαι τυχερη που εχεις το παιδι του αντρα σου, αυτο που εσπειρε μεσα απο την αγαπη σας...Εχεις να το μεγαλωσεις, κι αυτο μπορει να ειναι μια εγνοια που σου θυμιζει \"τα της ζωης\".
Καταλαβαινω απολυτα αυτο που λες για τις ενοχες. 
Ευκολα μαστιγωνουμε με δυατες τον εαυτο μας που απεμεινε ζωντανος, ετσι δεν ειναι?
Εχω ομως την πιστη πως οταν τον αγαπαμε αρκετα, του αφηνουμε μεγαλυτερα περιθωρια ελευθεριας και ζωης...
ΠΟλλα πραγματα \"δεν κλεινουν ποτε\", ειναι σαν ανοιχτες πληγες, μονο που μαθαινουμε να τα φροντιζουμε για να μην αιμορραγουν διαρκως..Αυτο που εγινε δεν ξεγινεται. Σε σημαδευει... οσο περνουν τα χρονια, ο χρονος, ολο και περισσοτερα πραγματα ζωγραφιζονται στο κορμι και την ψυχη μας, σμιλευομαστε με τα βιωματα μας..
Εμενα ο θανατος με εχει σμιλεψει βαθεια.
Να σου πω την αληθεια στον θανατο της μαμας μου ημουν απουσα. Ημουν δεκα αλλα δεν το βιωσα, δεν ξερω που κρυφτηκα, καπου βρηκα ενα μερος μεσα μου και το σκασα..
Τωρα προσπαθω ακομα, θελω να συναντηθω με το πενθος μου μετα απο 14 χρονια, να το ζησω...
Κανω δυομιση χρονια θεραπεια αλλα γι αυτο εχω αρχισει να μιλω τελευταια, με πολυ εμμεσο, σχεδον σπασμωδικο τροπο... Μπορει να μην πενθησα, αλλα αν κοιταξεις μεσα στα ματια μου θα δεις μεγαλη σκοτεινια...
Εχω μαθει να ζω με μια υπαρξιακη αγωνια και εχοντας την επιγνωση του δικου μου του θανατου και αυτων που αγαπω, την αισθηση του εφημερου..
Στην αρχη με τρομαζε μα τωρα το εκανα στοιχειο του εγω μου και της ζωης μου..με βοηθα να εχω το βαθος που θελω.
Τα αγαπω αυτα τα σκοταδια μου, ειναι η δικη μου ιδιαιτερη ματια να βλεπω τα πραγματα..
Οι πληγες δεν κλεινουν αλλα μαλακωνουν...
Εχε κουραγιο, δινε τον αγωνα σου..
Ο χρονος δεν γιατρευει, απλα βοηθα τη θεληση σου να γιατρευτεις, να ζησεις και σε σπρωχνει ενα βημα πιο μπροστα :Smile: )

----------


## interappted

weird εχω καταλαβει οτι μιλαω με ανθρωπο που οντως πενθει.γιατι ξερεις το πενθος εχει να κανει κ με τη συναισθηματικη ωριμοτητα του καθενα..ποσο αγαπησε τοσο θα πενθισει...κι εγω πενθω, οσο αγαπησα..νιωθ τυψεις που εξακολουθω να υπαρχω..αν δεν ηταν ο μικρος δεν ξερω καν αν θα υπηρχα κ τωρα αρχισα μετα απο εναμιση χρονο να μιλαω με ανθρωπους 
βεβεαια μου χει στριψει η βιδα αρκετα δεν με αναγνωριζω
ενα κομματι μου πεθανε μαζι του κ αυτο θα ειναι νεκρο..ετσι ζω ξεροντας πως εθαψα μαζι με το σωμα του ενα κομματι μου μεγαλο κι αφησα το σωμα σχεδον ρομποτικα να ζει..ρομποτικα!αλλα ζει..κ μου ρχεται ενα τραγουδι
σου πα θα πεθανω αν σκοτωθεις κι ομως εχω ζησει
τελικα επιβιωσα
τελικα ενιωσα ακομα μια φορα οτι ειμαστε κι ανθρωποι ζωα κ η φυση σου δινει το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης..
σαν αγριμι νιωθω..που ομως εχει να προστατεψει το μικρο του που αν κοιταξει μεσα του δεν ξερει τι θα βρει
πονο?θυμο?δυναμη?σπασιματα? ολα μαζι?εχω χαθει αλλα επιβιωνω!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Το πιο συνηθισμένο συναίσθημα του πένθους είναι να μη ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται! Τη μια στιγμή να είσαι έτσι, την άλλη αλλιώς. Τη μια να πεθαίνεις, την άλλη να ζεις. Τη μία να χτυπιέσαι και την άλλη να μην πιστεύεις τι σου έχει συμβεί και ότι όλα είναι ένα κακό όνειρο. Και αυτές οι τόσο διαφορετικές στιγμές μπορεί να απέχουν μεταξύ τους από βδομάδες, μέρες ή ακόμη και ελάχιστα λεπτά! Στην αρχή πίστευα ότι βάδιζα προς μανιοκατάθλιψη ή κάτι άλλο. Πίστεψέ με γλυκιά μου, νόμιζα ότι δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά, ότι μόνο εγώ αισθάνομαι έτσι. Διάβασα πολλές ιστορίων άλλων ανθρώπων που δυστυχώς ζουν την απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου τους και οι περισσότεροι, αν όχι όλοι, έχουν αυτή τη διακύμανση...Οπότε έπεισα τον εαυτό μου να μην ανησυχεί... Το ζω κι όπου με πάει.
> 
> Άλλοτε αισθάνομαι ενοχές που νομίζω \"πως πάω την απουσία του να συνηθίσω\" κι άλλοτε βουλιάζω στην απόγνωση του ότι ζω μόνη, χωρίς εκείνον. Άλλοτε θρηνώ για το δικό του θάνατο, για το ότι δεν είναι εδώ να χαρεί με κάποια πράγματα που θα χαιρόταν κι άλλοτε για το δικό μου εγωισμό γιατί εγώ θα χαιρόμουν να είναι εδώ ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν εκείνος χαρούμενος. Και άλλοτε θρηνώ για τη δική μου θνητότητα γιατί η απώλεια του μπαμπά μου με έκανε να πάθω τέτοιο σοκ για το πιο δεδομένο πράγμα της ζωής μας. Κι ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω...


δεν φοβαμαι το δικο μου θανατο πια
να μη σου πω οτι ειναι το πρωτο ραντεβου που περιμενω εγω...
αλλα το κλασικο να ζησετε να τον θυμομαστε που το πας?ευχη η καταρα??εχω αυτην την απορια

----------


## weird

Κι εγω διαισθανομαι οτι με εναν τροπο ακομα και τωρα \"πενθω\". Κι ομως, την αγαπω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ την ζωη, αυτην την εφημερη υπαρξη..
Δεν μπορω να βρω λεξεις να στο εκφρασω μα καποτε σε εναν διαλογο με τη ζωη μου γυρισα και της ειπα:δεν θελω να σε χασω.. κι αν καποτε σε μισησα ηταν γιατι ελειψες απο αυτους που αγαπησα..
Ειναι ακομα νωρις για να αφησεις μεσα σου χωρους φωτος κι ελπιδας..
Οταν ημουν μεσα σε καταθλιψη, παει καιρος, δεν μπορουσα να βιωσω συναισθηματα, πετρα η καρδια τα παντα, τιποτα δεν χωραγε περα απο μια παρατεταμενη αισθηση αποστασης απο τα πραγματα, σκληροτητας, για να αντεχω και να επιβιωνω..
Ολα θελουν τον χρονο τους, μαζι με τον κοπο μας φυσικα...
Τωρα μαζι με τα ασχημα, χωραν και πολλα ομορφα μεσα μου.. Εχουν βρει τον τροπο τους να συνυπαρχουν.
Τωρα, εναμιση χρονο μετα, εισαι ετοιμη να μιλας.

----------


## interappted

ναι αγορασα κσπιτι να φυγω απο τους γονεις μου γιατι πνιγομαι κι εκει που ενιωθα δυνατη καταλαβα ποσο θα μας λειψει με το γο μου ο αντρας μου
Σημερα μαλωσα με τη φωτογραφια του 
του ειπε οτι μας γαμισε (συγνωμη για την εκφραση )τη ζωη
μετα αρχισα να κλαιω
τωρα νιωθω λες κι εσκαβα ολη μερα
πηρα κ τα χαπια μου κ θολωσα το τοπιο μου παραπανω

αυτο που ειπες οτι μισησες καποτε η ζωη γιατι ελλειψε απο οσους αγαπας με αφησε αφωνη!αυτο ειναι που δεν μπορω να εκφρασω
ζω για το γιοκα νου κ μονο κ καποια στιγμη ισως να βρω την ορεξηνα παψω να επιβιωνω κ να αρχισω να ζω
μακαρι να το πετυχω
κι εγω κι ολοι οσοι πενθουν..
κι εχεις δικιο σημερα ο γιος μου με εκανε κ γελασα την ωρα που εκλαιγα
γελιο κ κλαμα μαζι..χσμ..τι σου εινα η ζωη!!

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> βεβεαια μου χει στριψει η βιδα αρκετα δεν με αναγνωριζω
> ενα κομματι μου πεθανε μαζι του κ αυτο θα ειναι νεκρο..ετσι ζω ξεροντας πως εθαψα μαζι με το σωμα του ενα κομματι μου μεγαλο κι αφησα το σωμα σχεδον ρομποτικα να ζει..ρομποτικα!αλλα ζει..κ μου ρχεται ενα τραγουδι
> σου πα θα πεθανω αν σκοτωθεις κι ομως εχω ζησει
> τελικα επιβιωσα
> τελικα ενιωσα ακομα μια φορα οτι ειμαστε κι ανθρωποι ζωα κ η φυση σου δινει το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης..
> σαν αγριμι νιωθω..που ομως εχει να προστατεψει το μικρο του που αν κοιταξει μεσα του δεν ξερει τι θα βρει
> πονο?θυμο?δυναμη?σπασιματα? ολα μαζι?εχω χαθει αλλα επιβιωνω!


Αυτό με το ότι νιώθω σαν ζώο το έχω νιώσει πολύ έντονα...
Ένιωθα σα ζώο που πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα μνημόσυνο και μετά να τους πάμε για φαγητό και να τους περιμένω να φάνε και εγώ να θέλω να ουρλιάξω και να πω πως μπορείτε - πως μπορούμε και τρώμε;;; Πως μπορώ και συνεχίζω να ζω;

Όταν νιώθω πως πέθανε ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μου ιντερ μου είναι το χειρότερό μου. Είναι ο πιο δυνατός πόνος. Σαν να μου έκοψαν ένα μεγάλο μέρος μου και το έθαψαν κι αυτό μαζί του.




> δεν φοβαμαι το δικο μου θανατο πια
> να μη σου πω οτι ειναι το πρωτο ραντεβου που περιμενω εγω...
> αλλα το κλασικο να ζησετε να τον θυμομαστε που το πας?ευχη η καταρα??εχω αυτην την απορια


Ούτε εμένα μ\'αρέσει αυτή η ευχή όποτε την ακούω μου έρχεται να απαντήσω κάτι πολύ σκληρό. Τους πρώτους 6-7 μήνες ήταν τέτοια η επιθυμία μου να πεθάνω και εγώ που ήθελα να απαντήσω δε θέλω να ζήσω θέλω να πεθάνω για να τον ξανασυναντήσω όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορώ.
Ακόμα η επιθυμία αυτή υπάρχει, αλλά είναι περισσότερο κρυμμένη, λιγότερο αισθητή. Παρόλα αυτά η ευχή αυτή εξακολουθεί να μου προκαλεί άσχημα συναισθήματα.

Εγώ φοβάμαι...Και τον δικό μου θάνατο και των αλλωνών...Γιατί αν και τα ήξερα όλα πριν, τα βλέπω τώρα όλα να πραγματοποιούνται. Να ζω σε μία πραγματικότητα που οι άνθρωποι γύρω μου μπορεί αύριο να μην υπάρχουν...Ο ένας μετά τον άλλον να φεύγουν. Κι εγώ να μένω εκέι να αποχαιρετώ κάθε φορά. Έχασα μέσα σε 9,5 μήνες το μπαμπά μου, τη γιαγιά μου και το θείο μου. Νιώθω ότι είμαι εγκλωβισμένη σε μία σκηνή θεάτρου που το σενάριο είναι θρίλερ και η πλοκή του έργου είναι προκαθορισμένη και δεν μπορεί κανένας να ξεφύγει από αυτή...

----------


## interappted

χμ το μου θυμισες τωρα..αν κ ημουν στην καρακοσμαρα μου στα μνημοσυνα...να χεις τον πονο σου κ να χεις κ να τους ΚΕΡΑΣΕΙΣ αυτους που δηθεν ηρθαν να σου σταθουν κ τρωνε ακριμως οπως σου τρωει την ψυχη ο πονος...
κ να σου λενε κουραγιο
τι λες τωρα?
εγω ετσι απαντουσα..
σκληρη
κι οταν μου λεγανε να ζησετε να τον θυμοσαστε...............................
ασε......μου ρχοταν να ..................
ειμαστε θηλαστικα τελικα
ΖΩΑ
απο οποια πλευρα να το δεις
απο το θηλασμο ενος βρεφους μεχρι τις συζητησεις που ακουγονται σε κηδειες κ μνημοσυνα
μεχρι κι αυτους που σου λενε
τελειωσε η κηδεια εχουν κι αλλοι σειρα φυγε
κ δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι εκει εισαι κι εσυ..δεν θες να φυγεις σημερα θα παω στα κοιμητηρια
θα μαλωσω κ μαζι του
κ μετα θα του κανω δουλειες
το Σαββατο του ανηκει!εσχουμε 1 του μηνα
δλδ περασε ενας χσρονος κ 7!!!!μηνες
περασε?ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ!

----------


## anwnimi

Χαίρομαι όμως που εκτός από τη ζωώδη συμπεριφορά μας αναφέρθηκες και σε μια άλλη: το θηλασμό ενός βρέφους. 
Αυτή είναι η ωραία πλευρά Ίντερ μου. Υπάρχει πιο όμορφη και συγκινητική εικόνα; Εσύ κιόλας θα ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα γιατί θα το έχεις ζήσει. 

Εύχομαι εμείς που είδαμε, ακούσαμε και νιώσαμε στο πετσί μας τη σκληρότητα των άλλων σε τέτοιες τραγικές περιστάσεις - άλλες φορές σκόπιμη άλλες φορές απερίσκεπτη - να φερθούμε καλύτερα σε άλλους που θα βρεθούν στη θέση μας. Γιατί δεν είμαστε ΜΟΝΟ ζώα, έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω...

----------


## interappted

το θεμα ειναι οτι αν δεν εχεις περασει αυτο το θεριο δεν εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις κ να φερθεις καλα..εγω εκιε ειναι που ενιωσα το ποσο ζωα ειμαστε εμεις οι ανθρωποι..μιλουσαν πολλοι στο \"σπιτι του κρεμασμενου για σκοινι\"
κατανοηση βρηκα μονο σε εοσους πςρασαν αυτη την πορτα που δεν εχει γυρισμο
πηγα επανω σημερα..κ θα παραμεινω εκει με την ψυχη μου για παντα..το σωμα εχει επιστρεψει κ εινα εδω..γραφει στο φορουμ θα κατσει διπλα στο παιδι μου...

κ αυριο θα συνεχισει..αλλα σημερα θα κανει παυση..

----------


## anwnimi

Έχεις δίκιο. Κάποιοι δε σέβονται τίποτα, τα έχω περάσει και εγώ. Λέγανε και από πάνω άσχημα πράγματα. Τι ήρθανε τότε; Για να χύσουν το δηλητήριό τους; Εγώ και αλήθεια να ήτανε αυτά τα πράγματα που ήρθαν και είπαν αν συνέβαινε κάτι τόσο τρομερό σε αυτούς θα ντρεπόμουν να τους τα πω. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας σεβασμός; 

Έχει γεμίσει η ψυχή μου μίσος και θυμό που δεν είχα ποτέ μου. Και όλο αυτό με εξαντλείει αφάνταστα. 

Ναι Ίντερ και εγώ μόνο από άτομα που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει απώλεια έχω βρει παρηγοριά. Και τους έχω βάλει μέσα στην καρδιά μου. Μου δείχνουν να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει άνθρωος για να μη το ξεχάσω ποτέ μου.

Η ψυχή σου είναι κουρασμένη. Ταλαιπωρημένη. Μέσα στις ατυχίες της είναι ευτυχώς πολύ τυχερή που έχει και ένα αγγελούδι επίγειο για να τη ζεσταίνει εδώ στη γη...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι εγω διαισθανομαι οτι με εναν τροπο ακομα και τωρα \"πενθω\". Κι ομως, την αγαπω τοσο μα τοσο πολυ την ζωη, αυτην την εφημερη υπαρξη..
> Δεν μπορω να βρω λεξεις να στο εκφρασω μα καποτε σε εναν διαλογο με τη ζωη μου γυρισα και της ειπα:δεν θελω να σε χασω.. κι αν καποτε σε μισησα ηταν γιατι ελειψες απο αυτους που αγαπησα..
> Ειναι ακομα νωρις για να αφησεις μεσα σου χωρους φωτος κι ελπιδας..
> Οταν ημουν μεσα σε καταθλιψη, παει καιρος, δεν μπορουσα να βιωσω συναισθηματα, πετρα η καρδια τα παντα, τιποτα δεν χωραγε περα απο μια παρατεταμενη αισθηση αποστασης απο τα πραγματα, σκληροτητας, για να αντεχω και να επιβιωνω..
> Ολα θελουν τον χρονο τους, μαζι με τον κοπο μας φυσικα...
> Τωρα μαζι με τα ασχημα, χωραν και πολλα ομορφα μεσα μου.. Εχουν βρει τον τροπο τους να συνυπαρχουν.
> Τωρα, εναμιση χρονο μετα, εισαι ετοιμη να μιλας.


διαβάζω τον διάλογο σας....αλλά αυτο το κομματι weird, και ειδικά η τελευταια πρόταση ειναι τόσο ουσιαστικα κ τόσο αληθινα.απο τα πιο ομορφα πράγματα που χω διαβάσει εδω..απο τους λόγους που χαιρομαι να συμμετέχω -έστω κ ως θεατής- σ αυτο το φόρουμ.

----------


## anwnimi

Σοφία θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου. 
H γλυκιά μου η weird και τα λόγια της με έχουν σώσει αμέτρητες φορές. 

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πω κι εγώ στην ίντερ κάτι τόσο όμορφο, ειλικρινές και από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου. Αλλά και για μένα είναι αρκετά νωρίς ακόμα...Ίσως και μετά από 10 χρόνια να επαναπαύομαι και να λέω το ίδιο; Τρομάζω στην ιδέα των χρόνων που θα ακολουθήσουν...Δεν ονειρευόμουν έτσι αυτά τα χρόνια.

Εύχομαι να υπάρχουν πάντα άνθρωποι που να έχουν την καρδιά και το μυαλό να σκέφτονται έτσι...Και εμείς, εγώ, η ίντερ και άλλοι πολλοί να έχουμε την τύχη να τους ακούμε...

----------


## weird

Καθε απώλεια έχει το δικό της χρώμα, τον δικό της ήχο, μυρουδιά, βάθος, βάρος... κι εμεις ειμαστε τοσο ποικιλλόμορφοι, ο καθενας απο εμας. Καθε βίωμα είναι μοναδικό έτσι όπως βιωνεται.
Γι αυτο αφουγκρασου, δες τι συμβαινει με εσενα, αφησε σ αυτο που σου συμβαινει τον χωρο και το χρονο που ζητα, μάθε το καλα..
Δεν υπαρχει τροπος, εσυ θα τον εφεύρεις.
Με κοπο, με κλαμα, αν εισαι τυχερος, κι αλλοτε χωρις, αν εισαι πιο ατυχος, μ ενα κλαμα αφατο, ανειπωτο, βουβό, που δεν υπολειπεται σε σπαραγμο..
Δεν υπρχει μετρο συγκρισης.. και δεν ωφελει στα θεματα της απωλειας..
Sofia τα λογια σου με αγγιζουν βαθια. Ειναι σαν πετρουλες διαλεγμενες πολυ πολυ προσεχτικα και ευστοχα πεφτουν στην λιμνη της ψυχης, δημιουργωντας αλλεπαλληλους κυκλους ηρεμιας, ομορφιας. Σ ευχαριστω.
Anwnimi και τα λογια τα δικα σου με εχουν βοηθησει απεραντα πολυ! Καρδουλα μου, μπροστα σε μια ασαφη εννοια των χρονων που μελλουνε να ρθουνε, που σε αγχωνει και σε θλιβει, σκεψου αυτο που ζεις τωρα.
Εχεις συνειδητοποιησει τι κανεις? Ποσο αξιοθαυμαστα δυνατη εισαι? Η απωλεια του πατερα σου.Μετα της γιαγιας, του θειου σου.. Πονεσες και πονας, ανατριχιαζει η καρδια μου να αισθανθω ποσο..
Και μεσα σε ολο αυτο το τοπιο του πονου, με τη σκοτεινια και τον αγριο ανεμο, την ερημια και τα γυμνα κλαδια, βρηκες τη δυναμη να φυτεψεις ενα λουλουδι, που σφυζει απο ζωη.. Κοιτα τις στιγμες που ζεις..αυτες εχουν σημασια..
Μπραβο σου που βρηκες το κουραγιο.. να μοιραζεσαι, να δινεις(ειδικα εμενα μου εχεις δωσει πολλα και πριν απο την πρωτη σου απωλεια και μετα), να ψαχνεις, να διαβαζεις για να ανακαλυπτεις την ψυχη σου πιο βαθεια...
Να αντεχεις να ζεις γιατι ξερεις πως \"Θα μπορουσε να ειναι και χειροτερα\", που λεει και η ταινια..(ραγισμενα φτερα).
Σε θαυμαζω για το κουραγιο σου και για τον αιματηρο σου πονο που παλευεις μαζι του.
ειναι ομορφο να εχεις τετοιους ανθρωπους διπλα σου :Smile:

----------


## interappted

εχω να μπω για τα δεδομενα μου καιρο στο forum...συγκινουμαι που σας διαβασα..
δεν μπαινω συχνα γιατι περναω μια περιοδο μεγαλου θυμου σχεδον χαρηκακιας κ ντρεπομαι για τον εαυτο μου..Αδειασα....
κι ομως ειμαι εδω κ το παλευω
οχι για να γεμισω αλλα για να συνηθισω να ειμαι αδεια 
δεν περιμενω να γινω αυτο που ημουνα...αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω προς τι ολη αυτη η ενταση τα νευρα,με ολο τον κοσμο..ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ με χαλανε..με τρελλαινουν οι θορυβοι βριζω,κακιωνω
με τρομαζω
θελω να σας πω οτι ακομα κι αν για τα δικα μου δεδομενα αραιωσα την επικοινωνια μου στο φορουμ
σας σκεφτομαι,περνω δυναμη μοιραζομενη μαζι σας το τα συναοσθηματα καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ειμαι σε θεση να βοηθησω κανεναν οσο κ να το θελω..γιατι παντα επερνα δυναμη βοηθοντας
θελω να ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΜΕ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΝΘΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΣΟ Κ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΙΧΜΙΑΚΗ ΜΑΝΑ Κ ΜΟΝΗ!

ζητω συγνωμη αν ανοιγοντας την ψυχη μου για το θανατο του αντρα μου,δημιουργησα αρνητικα συναισθηματα η ημουν αποκαρδιωτικη........................
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ Κ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ

----------


## weird

Πολυ ομορφα τα λογια σου στο τελος Ιντερ.
Κουραγιο, ειναι δυσκολος ο αγωνας που δινεις..
Σ αυτο που λες, την αναγκη να βοηθας για να παιρνεις κι εσυ δυναμη σε καταλαβαινω πολυ καλα..
Κι ο θυμος ειναι κι αυτος ενα σταδιο, για να πας παραπερα.
Δωσε πολλα φιλια στο αγγελουδι σου.

----------


## anwnimi

Δεν έχω λέξεις...
Πόσο βαθιά στην ψυχή μου φτάνουν τα λόγια σου γλυκιά μου weird... Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά. 
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, το πως βιώνει ο καθένας τη δική του πληγή είναι ξεχωριστό για τον καθένα...
Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν αισθάνομαι όμως καθόλου δυνατή, αισθάνομαι πιο αδύναμη από όλους γύρω μου...Σα να θέλω να κρατηθώ πίσω, να μην προχωρήσω μπροστά. Σα να θέλω να τα καταστρέψω όλα και να φύγω μακριά από όλους και από όλα, να μείνω τελείως μόνη μου και να ζήσω τον πόνο μου όσο πιο δυνατά μπορώ, με όλη μου τη δύναμη! Να μη με αποσπά τίποτα! Σαν να θέλω να τους τιμωρήσω όλους (ποιον και γιατί δεν ξέρω) αλλά τελικά τον εαυτό μου τιμωρώ και ενώ το ξέρω συνεχίζω...

Ίντερ μου σε νιώθω και σένα...Σε παρακαλώ ΜΗ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ!
Ο λόγος που δεν μιλάω σε κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους είναι αυτός ο φόβος που εκφράζεις εδώ. Ότι θα τους δημιουργήσω αρνητικά συναισθήματα, θα είμαι αποκαρδιωτική, πληκτική, επαναλαμβανόμενη, πικρόχολη, μεμψίμοιρη...
Σε παρακαλώ, εδώ ο χώρος είναι ελεύθερος να εκφραστείς...Αν δεν άνοιγες αυτό το θέμα ΕΣΥ, δε θα είχες την ευκαιρία ούτε εσύ ούτε κι εγώ ούτε ίσως και άλλα άτομα που απλά διαβάζουν τα μηνύματα αυτά να ακούσουμε κάτι τόσο όμορφο, ζεστό, ανθρώπινο, απλό...Μπορεί να μην αλλάζει κάτι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, μπορεί η ανακούφιση να είναι παροδική αλλά από τα μικρά βήματα πάμε στα μεγαλύτερα...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Δεν έχω λέξεις...
> Πόσο βαθιά στην ψυχή μου φτάνουν τα λόγια σου γλυκιά μου weird... Σε ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά. 
> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, το πως βιώνει ο καθένας τη δική του πληγή είναι ξεχωριστό για τον καθένα...
> Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν αισθάνομαι όμως καθόλου δυνατή, αισθάνομαι πιο αδύναμη από όλους γύρω μου...Σα να θέλω να κρατηθώ πίσω, να μην προχωρήσω μπροστά. Σα να θέλω να τα καταστρέψω όλα και να φύγω μακριά από όλους και από όλα, να μείνω τελείως μόνη μου και να ζήσω τον πόνο μου όσο πιο δυνατά μπορώ, με όλη μου τη δύναμη! Να μη με αποσπά τίποτα! Σαν να θέλω να τους τιμωρήσω όλους (ποιον και γιατί δεν ξέρω) αλλά τελικά τον εαυτό μου τιμωρώ και ενώ το ξέρω συνεχίζω...
> 
> Ίντερ μου σε νιώθω και σένα...Σε παρακαλώ ΜΗ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ!
> Ο λόγος που δεν μιλάω σε κοντινούς μου ανθρώπους είναι αυτός ο φόβος που εκφράζεις εδώ.  Ότι θα τους δημιουργήσω αρνητικά συναισθήματα, θα είμαι αποκαρδιωτική, πληκτική, επαναλαμβανόμενη, πικρόχολη, μεμψίμοιρη...
> Σε παρακαλώ, εδώ ο χώρος είναι ελεύθερος να εκφραστείς...Αν δεν άνοιγες αυτό το θέμα ΕΣΥ, δε θα είχες την ευκαιρία ούτε εσύ ούτε κι εγώ ούτε ίσως και άλλα άτομα που απλά διαβάζουν τα μηνύματα αυτά να ακούσουμε κάτι τόσο όμορφο, ζεστό, ανθρώπινο, απλό...Μπορεί να μην αλλάζει κάτι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, μπορεί η ανακούφιση να είναι παροδική αλλά από τα μικρά βήματα πάμε στα μεγαλύτερα...


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ η μονιμη καταθλιπτικη,η αλλαξε τοσο η η η

----------


## weird

Ιντερ 
τι ακριβως λες στο τελευταιο μηνυμα γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει...

----------


## interappted

την εικονα των φιλων κ γνωστων για την επαναληψη του πως νιωθεις που εχασες αυτον που αγαπας βλεπεις περασε 1 χρονος 7 μηνες κ 18 μερες κ για μενα ωρες-ωρες ειναι σαν να μην περασε μια μερα 
δεν παραπονιεμαι παλι καλα με στηριζουν κ κυριως τωρα που εκανε κι αυτο που εκανε ο πατερας μου....
ο βρεγμενος τη βροχη δεν τη φοβαται

----------


## anwnimi

Αχ, φιλία λέξη ιερή φιλία λέξη θεία δε γράφαμε στα μαθητικά λευκώματα;
Εγώ τουλάχιστον τότε πίστευα ότι τις φίλες αυτές θα τις είχα για πάντα, δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου πέρα από αυτές. Μια φορά θυμάμαι είχα δει στον ύπνο μου ότι η μία είχε πεθάνει και είχα πάθει πανικό γιατί η ζωή των υπολοίπων μας δεν είχε πια νόημα! 
Κάποια στιγμή χρόνια αργότερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι η \"φιλία\" αυτή συντηρούνταν μάλλον από δικές μου προσπάθειες μόνο οπότε και τις εγκατέλειψα. Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι αυτό έφερε αντίδραση κάνοντας μετά εκείνες κάποιες σπασμωδικές προσπάθειες αλλά ήμουν τόσο πικραμένη και αποφασισμένη που πάτησα delete. 
Τη θέση τους πήραν γρήγορα - μάλλον ήταν αρνητικό αυτό γιατί έγινε σαν αποκούμπι - άλλες 2 που μόλις έχασα το μπαμπά μου χαλάστηκαν τόσο πολύ με τη μαυρίλα μου που την κάνανε κανονικά...

Μερικές φορές κάνω απολογισμό και λέω τόσα χρόνια δεν μπορεί να φταίνε μόνο οι άλλοι. Ψάχνω να βρω τα δικά μου φταιξίματα. 
Βρήκα ότι έχω...Αλλά πάλι δεν δικαιολογούν τέτοια απομάκρυνση τουλάχιστον στη 2η περίπτωση. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως να είμαι τόσο εγωκεντρική που να μην έχω βρει τα πραγματικά δικά μου φταιξίματα!

Ιντερ χαίρομαι πραγματικά που έχεις κοντά σου ανθρώπους, ειδικά μετά από όλα όσα πέρασες... Έστω κι αν εδώ όπως λες σε άλλο θέμα αισθάνεσαι πιο οικεία...Η κοντινή επαφή είναι απολύτως αναγκαία και ανακουφιστική...

----------


## interappted

σε εμενα η κοντινη επαφη ειναι δυσκολη
ειμαι επικοινωνιακη αλλα συνηθως χρειαζεται να πνιξω τα πραγματικα μου αισθηματα
γιατι δε μου φταιει κανενας να τον επιβαρυνω
εδω τα λεω οπως ειναι
κ ξερω οτι εχω κατανοηση
αυτες τις μερες με αυτα που περασα μου λειπει ο αντρας μου πολυ
δεν εχω αλη επιλογη
δεν γυριζει πισω
στεκομαι οσο μπορω στα ποδια μου μην ξερωνατας τι να παλεψω πρωτα
δειχνω αρκετα δυνατη
το μεσα μου το ξερει
εχω να παω 3 βδομαδες στα κοιμητηρια...
μου στοιχιζει
τι σου ειναι η ζωη?
πρεπει να την παλεψουμε

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> σε εμενα η κοντινη επαφη ειναι δυσκολη
> ειμαι επικοινωνιακη αλλα συνηθως χρειαζεται να πνιξω τα πραγματικα μου αισθηματα
> γιατι δε μου φταιει κανενας να τον επιβαρυνω
> εδω τα λεω οπως ειναι


Ακριβώς! Με εκφράζεις απόλυτα με αυτά που λες.

Χαίρομαι πολύ για τη δυναμικότητά σου:



> τι σου ειναι η ζωη?
> πρεπει να την παλεψουμε


Εδώ όπως το είπες μπορείς να εκφραστείς. Είμαστε μαζί σου.

----------


## interappted

ευχαριστω ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για μενα 
μα πολυ
γιατι δυστυχως επεσα παλι
κ πλι μαλλον θα σηκωθω

----------


## weird

\"Tι σου ειναι η ζωη?\"
Μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη σου η φραση, κρυβει μια δυναμη μεσα της...
Ετσι ειναι γλυκα πρεπει να παλευουμε... ποιος μας εγγυηθηκε στον κοσμο που ηρθαμε οτι δεν θα περασουμε απο μεγαλες οδυνες? Κανεις...
ΠΟιος μας εγγυηθηκε στον κοσμο που ηρθαμε οτι θα βιωσουμε την κορυφωση της ευτυχιας μας?Κανεις..
Ολα για μας τους ανθρωπους ειναι, να τα ζουμε, να τα διασχιζομε, να συνεχιζουμε, να παλευουμε....
να ευτυχουμε και να δυστυχουμε...
Οι φιλοι ειναι κατι το υπεροχο, ειδικα οταν προκειται για \"συνοδοιπορους\"...
Ειμαστε διπλα σου Ιντερ... Βγαλε απο μεσα σου οτι εχεις να βγαλεις...
Πολλα φιλια και στο παιδακι σου!

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ποιος μας εγγυηθηκε στον κοσμο που ηρθαμε οτι δεν θα περασουμε απο μεγαλες οδυνες? Κανεις...
> ΠΟιος μας εγγυηθηκε στον κοσμο που ηρθαμε οτι θα βιωσουμε την κορυφωση της ευτυχιας μας?Κανεις..


Όπως πάντα weird μου με προσγειώνεις στην πραγματικότητα...
Εκεί που είμαι θυμωμένη με όλους και με όλα, λες αυτό που σκοπίμως μάλλον επιλέγω να το ξεχνάω μερικές φορές...Και που καταλαγιάζει το θυμό μου ο οποίος με εξαντλεί τόσο πολύ...Μερικές φορές αυτό το γιατί σε πνίγει αλλά σκεφτόμενη αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## interappted

ολα για μας τους ανθρωπους ολα
τα καλα τα κακα
κ το βρισιμο anwnimi κι ο θυμος ανθρωπινα ειναι
ολα
καθε τι που βιωνεις ξυπνα τα αναλογα αισθηματα
τι να πεις?
τι ειναι η ζωη???????γιατι ζουμε????????????????????????????αλλοι αναρωτιουνται γιατι πεθαινουμε εγω αναρωτιεμαι γιατι ζουμε

----------


## anwnimi

Μ\'αρέσουν τα ερωτήματά σου. Είναι και ερωτήματα δικά μου. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι αν ξέραμε το νόημα της ζωής η ζωή δε θα είχε νόημα. Και ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να ορίσει το δικό του νόημα. Δε σημαίνει ότι όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν ή πρέπει να έχουν το ίδιο νόημα ζωής. Αν και όλοι λίγο πολύ αναζητούμε προσωπική ευτυχία...Αυτά λίγο πολύ έλεγε και μου άρεσαν...

----------


## interappted

κ μενα καλα μου ακουγονται αλλα απο κει κ περα υπαρχει ενας μακρυς δρομος να κανεις τη θεωρεια πραξη
καλο ταξιδι σε ολους μας στην προσπαθεια μας να κανουμε θεωρειες πραξη κ στην προσπαθεια μας να βρουμε αν η ζωη εχει νοημα κι αν εχει ειναι τοσο ουσιαστικο ωστε να υποχρεωνομαστε να καταπινουμε αυτα που μας κερναει?
κ τι οριζει τελικα αν η ζωη μας κερναει φονταν η κινινο?????????????

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κ τι οριζει τελικα αν η ζωη μας κερναει φονταν η κινινο?????????????


1. Ο εαυτος μας 
2. Η τυχη

σιμερα ιμε πολι δινατος στις απαντισις!

----------


## interappted

ναι ρε Χρηστο

εισαι!!!

τωρα μια αλλη ερωτηση τι γινεται οταν η δυναμη της ζωης ειναι αντιστροφως αναλογη της δυναμης του εαυτου?

----------


## olorou

Αφήνεις τη δύναμη της ζωής να υπερνικήσει.

----------


## interappted

θα καταληξω παλι στην σταση που κατεληξα για τη ζωη κ τους ανθρωπους ειμαστε ζωα
κι αυτο το λεω για καλο!το μονο πραγμα που μου μεινε ειναι αυτα 2 ενστικτα
της επιβιωσης κ της μανας

ας μιλησει λοιπον η φυση
η φυση???η ζωη???ο θανατος???

οσο μεγαλωνω τοσο πιο πολυ απορω
οσο γνωρισα τον θανατο
οσο γνωριζω τη ζωη
οσο κατανος τη φυση
με πιο πολλα ερωτηματικα γεμιζω

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κ τι οριζει τελικα αν η ζωη μας κερναει φονταν η κινινο?????????????


μ\'αρέσουν τα πετυχημένα σου πολύ! :Smile:  είναι να κλαις και να γελάς μαζί...
Κάποτε άκουσα, ίσως κι εδώ, δε θυμάμαι, ότι η ζωή είναι σαν ένα παιχνίδι με χαρτιά. Στο διπλανό σου μπορεί να φέρει καλό φύλλο, σε σένα όχι. Πάντως όλοι παίζουν όσο καλύτερα μπορούν με τα φύλλα που έχουν...Αχ...




> _Originally posted by interappted_
> οσο μεγαλωνω τοσο πιο πολυ απορω
> οσο γνωρισα τον θανατο
> οσο γνωριζω τη ζωη
> οσο κατανος τη φυση
> με πιο πολλα ερωτηματικα γεμιζω


Αυτό να λέγεται...Μάλλον από τότε που γνώρισα πραγματικά το θάνατο άρχισα να γεμίζω με αμέτρητα ερωτηματικά...Γιατί; Πώς; Πού; Τώρα; Πότε;

----------


## interappted

η ζωη μου μονο ειρωνικα μου ρχεται να τη δω για αυτο τα ακραια παραδειγματα

για τα ερωτηματικα που γενναει ο θανατος δεν θα τα λυσει ποτε η ζωη
κ κυριως η ζςη που εχει μιωσει πενθος

----------


## anwnimi

Ιωάννα μου έχεις δίκιο, δεν υπάρχει απάντηση για τα ερωτηματικά αυτά. Μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιος να μου έδινε και μένα μια σίγουρη απάντηση για όλα τα τεράστια ερωτηματικά μου. Πρέπει να δώσει ο καθένας τη δική του απάντηση, αυτή που τον εκφράζει. Πόσο θα ήθελα να είχα τον τρόπο να το κάνω για τον εαυτό μου αλλά και για τους άλλους.

Γράφεις \"και κυρίως ζωή που έχει βιώσει πένθος\"
Σίγουρα όλοι κάποτε θα βιώσουν πένθος της απώλειας ενός πολύ αγαπημένου τους προσώπου. Μα πάνω από όλα με πονάει το άδικο, το \"γιατί;\" Γιατί να χάσεις τον άντρα σου πριν καλά καλά πατήσεις τα 30; Γιατί να χάσω κι εγώ το μπαμπά μου στα 27; Γιατί ο τάδε στα 5, 10, 15; Γιατί ο άλλος έχει την οικογένειά του μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα; Πόσο με πονάει αυτό παρόλο που ξέρω ότι γεννηθήκαμε χωρίς εγγυήσεις για ότι πρόκειται να ζήσουμε, κανένας δεν μας υποσχέθηκε κάτι και δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να μιλάμε για άδικο και δίκαιο...Κι όμως μοιάζει τόσο άδικο...

----------


## interappted

δεν εχουμε διακιωμα αλλα απο τη στιγμη που το νιωθουμε πρεπει να εκφραστει αλλιως μενει μεσα κ σε καταρακωνει..
το γιατι δεν υπαρχει οσο κ αν το ψαξεις
ολα εινα μεσα στη ζωη...
αυτην την εννοια της ζωης προσπαθω να καταλαβω οχι με την εννοια των υπαρξιακων...δεν με αφορουν αυτα ..αλλα με την εννοια πως αποδεχεσαι κ συνεχιζεις τη ζωη οταν αυτη σου γυρναει τα μουτρα λες κ της εχεις κανει κατι λεσ κ σε τιμωρει χωρις εξηγησεις..λες κ καποιος τεσταρει πως αντιδρας κατω απο σκατα (συγγνωμη για την εκφραση) συνθηκες..δεν ξερω πια...νιωθω εγκατελειμενη απο καθε ανωτερη δυναμη...
ο θανατος κ το πενθος το μονο που ειναι σιγουρο ειναι οτι ειναι τιμωριες..η μαλλον η ιδια τιμωρια..αν αυτος που πεθαινει ανααπαυεται ο επιβιων υποφερει κ βασταει το φορτιο της απωλειας μπορει η οχι να το αντεξεις
αλλος δρομος δεν υπαρχει
κ βλεπω το γιο μου 5 ετων να πενθει κι αυτος 
συναισθημα χωρις ηληκια...
τιμωρια
περασαν 2 χρονια κοντα για την ακριβεια κοντευει ενας χρονος και 9 μηνες
αναρωτιεμαι ποια η επιδραση του υποτιθεμενου χρονου-γιατρου
κ τελικα ανακαλυψα οτι απλα δεν ΖΩ με την ολη ενοια σαν να αιωρουμαι...

----------


## olorou

Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να ʽναι ευλογία, ίσως και κατάρα.
Αν πενθώ στη ζωή μου είναι για ζωντανούς μόνο. Με τους νεκρούς δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Τον αποδέχομαι τον αποχωρισμό τους, ως δεδομένο. Οπότε αργά ή γρήγορα, το ξεπερνάω. Αναμνήσεις μπορεί να επαναφέρουν τον πόνο, αλλά περνάει. Με τους άλλους όμως δεν τα καταφέρνω καθόλου καλά. Μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνομαι το αναγκαίο, να συνειδητοποιώ το αναπόφευκτο, να συμμερίζομαι το σκόιμο και επιθυμητό του πράγματος, ωστόσο η ψυχή μου αρνείται να το αποδεχτεί. Οπότε, ούτε και να παρηγορηθεί. Προσπάθησα να αποδεχτώ τον πόνο, μήπως έτσι καταφέρω να λυτρωθώ. Μήπως όταν κλείσει ο κύκλος του μαρτυρίου, έρθει κι η ανακούφιση. Αλλά μάταια. Μόνον ο χρόνος αλλάζει τα πράματα. Τα καινούργια βιώματα, τα νέα πρόσωπα παραγκωνίζουν τις σκιές των παλιών και γεμίζουν την ψυχή.
Η φύση απεχθάνεται τα κενά.

----------


## interappted

η φυση φαινεται ναμη θελει κενα ωφειλει ομως να τα καλυβει ακριβως οπως τα δημιουργει
αν ειμαστε κομματι της ...τοτε καποιοι απο μας ειμαστε αναπροσαρμοστοι στο περιβαλλον της..να δεχτω τι?????την ζωη???σαν ενα ψεμα μοιαζουν ολα ..μπλεγμενο κουβαρι που ψαχνουμε την ακρη ενω καποιος την εχει κοψει....

----------


## olorou

Η φύση δε μας χρωστάει τίποτα. Αυτός που κάτι οφείλει να κάνει είμαστε εμείς. Κι εμείς μέσα στη φύση είμαστε. Το θέμα είναι πως φτάνουν οι «φυσικοί νόμοι» να καταστρατηγούνται και γιατί. Πώς συμβαίνει να μην (μπορεί ή να θέλει έστω να) κάνει κάτι αυτός που τον αφορά άμεσα και το έχει ανάγκη. Αυτό είναι μεγάλη ιστορία κι εξαρτάται από διαφορετικά για τον καθένα πράγματα. Αν κρίνω απʼ την πείρα μου, κάποιοι άνθρωποι πράγματι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα. Αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο μια γνώμη.

----------


## keep_walking

Γεννηθηκαμε για να πολεμησουμε την φυση...να επιβιωσουμε με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε και οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα...ειμαστε μερος της φυσης και την πολεμουμε...οχι δεν θα παμε με τα νερα της παρα μονο οταν μας βολευει...αποφυγη της αυτοκαταστροφης.

----------


## interappted

keeeper.......τα πες ολα
παλευουμε αυτο στο οποιο ανηκουμε


olorou η φυση αν δεν κανει λαθη τοτε ναι χρωσταει για το οτι ενα μερος της εχει προβλημα....

----------


## olorou

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Γεννηθηκαμε για να πολεμησουμε την φυση...να επιβιωσουμε με οποιον τροπο μπορουμε και οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα...ειμαστε μερος της φυσης και την πολεμουμε...οχι δεν θα παμε με τα νερα της παρα μονο οταν μας βολευει...αποφυγη της αυτοκαταστροφης.




Στη φύση υπάρχουν φαινόμενα. Εμείς τα χαρακτηρίζουμε έτσι ή αλλιώς. Γεννηθήκαμε μέσα στη φύση με ό,τι αυτό συνεπαγόταν. Το θέμα είναι: υπάρχει τρόπος να βρούμε «ένα ποταμό να ʽναι για μας πλωτός;» Αν δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικά τρόπος άλλος για να ζει κανείς απʼ αυτόν που ήδη γνωρίζει, τότε κάθε αντίδραση είναι μάταιη, ίσως και παρελκυστική. Ενδεχομένως στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιο της φύσης, της πραγματικότητας να έχουμε να κάνουμε με επιλογές. Οπότε ο «πόλεμος» είναι μάλλον μια προσωπική μας υπόθεση.

----------


## interappted

στεκομαστε μεσαστην απορια κοιταμε το πουθενα κ αναρωτιομαστε προς τα που πλευσουμε?????????????

----------


## anwnimi

\"δεν εχουμε δικαιωμα αλλα απο τη στιγμη που το νιωθουμε πρεπει να εκφραστει αλλιως μενει μεσα κ σε καταρακωνει..\"

Είμαι σύμφωνη 100%! Τόσα χρόνια που τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου, ότι άσχημο κι αν μου συνέβαινε, δεν κέρδισα τίποτα και προκάλεσα μεγάλο κακό στον εαυτό μου.

Olorou, 
νομίζω είναι πολύ καλό το ότι αποδέχεσαι τον αποχωρισμό των νεκρών αγαπημένων προσώπων. Και ποιος δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τον αποχωρισμό των ζωντανών; Όλοι 
μας, τουλάχιστον στο φυσιολογικό βαθμό. Αλλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, είτε δηλαδή για ζωντανούς είτε για νεκρούς, η δυσκολία αποδοχής μπορεί να φτάσει για αρκετούς ανθρώπους σε τέτοιο σημείο που να χρειαζόμαστε ίσως βοήθεια...

Keep έχεις δίκιο...

\"στεκομαστε μεσαστην απορια κοιταμε το πουθενα κ αναρωτιομαστε προς τα που πλευσουμε????????????? \"

Απόγνωση...ένα από τα χειρότερα συναισθήματα...Χαρακτηριστ κό συναίσθημα του πένθους. Μέσα στην απόγνωση που ένιωθα περισσότερο έντονη ομολογουμένως τον πρώτο καιρό (όχι πως τώρα δεν τη νιώθω) μερικές φορές σκεφτόμουν άλλους ανθρώπους του μακρινού ή του κοντινού μου περιβάλλοντος που έχασαν αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα...Και αναρρωτιόμουν και απορούσα τόσο πως εκείνοι επιβίωσαν; Πως τα κατάφεραν και εγώ νιώθω έτσι; Αυτό με βοήθησε κάπως να παρηγορηθώ Ιωάννα, έστω και λίγο. Μπορεί να σκεφτόμαστε ότι η δική μας κατάσταση είναι πολύ χειρότερη από άλλων που γνωρίζουμε και μπορεί πράγματι να είναι αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα και άλλοι πολύ που βιώνουν πολύ χειρότερες απώλειες. Όσο κι αν θύμωνα όταν μου το λέγανε εμμέσως - πλην σαφώς - έτσι είναι. Παρόλα αυτά θυμώνω όταν μου το λένε για να μου αφαιρέσουν το δικαίωμα να πονώ. Είναι δικαίωμά μας να πενθήσουμε. Απλά εγώ χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το γεγονός \"ότι υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα\" για να μη χάνω εντελώς την ελπίδα μου...

----------


## olorou

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Όσο κι αν θύμωνα όταν μου το λέγανε εμμέσως - πλην σαφώς - έτσι είναι. Παρόλα αυτά θυμώνω όταν μου το λένε για να μου αφαιρέσουν το δικαίωμα να πονώ. Είναι δικαίωμά μας να πενθήσουμε.




Θα πρέπει να το ʽχεις καταλάβει νομίζω πως δεν πρόκειται πια για την έκφραση των συναισθημάτων σου, αλλά για το δικαίωμά σου να νιώθεις ό,τι θέλεις. Τα αισθήματα έχουν μια δική τους δυναμική. Η αδράνειά τους ίσως σε παρασύρει πια, όχι τα ίδια καθαυτά. Θα πρέπει κανείς να ʽχει τη δυνατότητα και να νιώθει και να μη νιώθει κάτι. Κι αυτό δικαίωμα είναι.








> Olorou, 
> νομίζω είναι πολύ καλό το ότι αποδέχεσαι τον αποχωρισμό των νεκρών αγαπημένων προσώπων. Και ποιος δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τον αποχωρισμό των ζωντανών; Όλοι μας,* τουλάχιστον στο φυσιολογικό βαθμό. Αλλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, είτε δηλαδή για ζωντανούς είτε για νεκρούς, η δυσκολία αποδοχής μπορεί να φτάσει για αρκετούς ανθρώπους σε τέτοιο σημείο που να χρειαζόμαστε ίσως βοήθεια...*





Εκλαμβάνοντάς το ως συμβουλή, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα το ʽχω υπόψη μου.

----------


## interappted

το πενθος για μενα ειναι κατασταση οχι συναισθημα ...μια κατασταση που περιλαμβανει 1002 συναισθηματα θυμο,πικρα, απογνωση,κενο,να μην εχεις καν την απαραιτητη θεληση να συνεχισεις,να ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΣΑΙ να το ζησεις μιας κ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΠΤ ΑΛΛΟ..ΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΞΥΝΕΙΣ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ Κ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΚΙ ΟΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ!

ναι anwnimh..παντα το να ξερω οτι καποιος το περναει το ιδιο?αλλιως?πιο εντονα?πιο αψυχα?δεν ξερω αλλα με παρηγορει κι αφου επιβιωναν παντα ολοι απεναντι στην απωλεια τοτε μπορουμε κι εμεις

olorou οντως ο αποχωρισμος σε οποιοδηποτε επιπεδο μπορει να κανει τον αλλον να μπλοκαρει κ ν αχρειαστει υποστηριξη απο εναν ειδικο που δεν κανει θαυματα μεν αλλα δειχνει το δρομο δε κ ν ατο δεις μονο σαν γιατρο..

----------


## olorou

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> το πενθος για μενα ειναι κατασταση οχι συναισθημα ...μια κατασταση που περιλαμβανει 1002 συναισθηματα θυμο,πικρα, απογνωση,κενο,να μην εχεις καν την απαραιτητη θεληση να συνεχισεις,να ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΣΑΙ να το ζησεις μιας κ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΠΤ ΑΛΛΟ..ΜΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΓΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΞΥΝΕΙΣ..ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ Κ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΚΙ ΟΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ!





Ένα γεγονός βιώνεται ανάλογα με τη σημασία που θα του αποδώσουμε. Είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα, το τι γίνεται και το τι νιώθω, το τι συμβαίνει και το τι μου συμβαίνει, το γεγονός και τα αισθήματα που μου γεννά. Εφόσον όμως ο αποχωρισμός από ένα πρόσωπο έχει φορτιστεί αρνητικά, δε θα πάψει ποτέ η ανάμνησή του να ʽναι πηγή πόνου. Κι όσο περισσότερο είναι συνδεδεμένος κανείς μʼ ένα πρόσωπο, τόσο περισσότερο θα πονάει, αν το αποχωριστεί. 
Υπάρχουν ωστόσο παράγοντες που απαλύνουν και τείνουν να τον εξαλείψουν αυτό τον πόνο. Ο χρόνος φέρνει τη λήθη. Τα νέα πράγματα και πρόσωπα επισκιάζουν τη μνήμη των παλιών. Κι όμως, οι επώδυνες αναμνήσεις δε σβήνουν. Τι τις ανακαλεί; Τι εξακολουθεί να τις φορτίζει τόσο έντονα;
Ίσως ο πόνος να ʽναι ένας τρόπος να διατηρεί κανείς την επαφή του με κάποιον, να παραμένει δεμένος μʼ αυτόν, ενώ εκείνος δεν είναι πια κοντά του. Χάνοντας την πηγή αυτών των αισθημάτων, θα ʽπρεπε λογικά κι αυτά να χαθούν ή τουλάχιστον να εξασθενήσουν. Αλλά αυτά εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν. Άρα πηγή τους δεν είναι ο «άλλος», αλλά εμείς. Τα αισθήματα που τρέφουμε για κάποιον είναι και τροφή της ψυχής μας. Κι οι διατροφικές συνήθειες γενικά δύσκολα αλλάζουν. Η δύναμη της συνήθειας, το αίσθημα της ασφάλειας μέσα στην οικειότητα των γνωστών τρόπων συμπεριφοράς μπορούν να σε καθηλώσουν σε επώδυνες καταστάσεις για απροσδιόριστο χρόνο.
Θα ʽπρεπε να ʽναι σχετικά εύκολο το να καταφέρει κανείς να ξεπεράσει τον αποχωρισμό από ένα προσφιλές πρόσωπο, εφόσον λειτουργεί το αίσθημα της επιβίωσης κι η κοινή λογική. Κι όμως η αίσθηση της απώλειας σε μερικούς ανθρώπους ξεπερνάει σε δύναμη και το ίδιο το αίσθημα της αυτοσυντήρησης. Σα να μην μπορούν ή να μη θέλουν να αποδεχτούν μια κατάσταση, στην οποία θα ζουν χωρίς το πρόσωπο που επιθυμούν. Σα να μη θέλουν να διανοηθούν τη ζωή και τον εαυτό τους χωρίς αυτό.
Μπορεί τώρα ένας ειδικός να καταφέρει να σπάσει όλον αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο; Ή έστω να πείσει και να παρακινήσει κάποιον που έχει καθηλωθεί σε μια πένθιμη ψυχοτροπία να αποδεσμευτεί απʼ αυτή; Θεωρητικά ναι. Αλλά στην πράξη δεν το βλέπω. Εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται πως κανείς άλλος δεν το μπορεί. Αλλά αν η ίδια η ζωή, αν στην καθημερινή πράξη δεν πραγματωθεί αυτή η υπέρβαση, κανείς δεν ξεφεύγει από τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό. Αλλά εκεί ο ειδικός δεν μπαίνει ποτέ. Εκ προοιμίου είναι και παραμένει για πάντα εκτός. Κι όμως. Χρειάζεται κανείς κάπου να πιαστεί, κάπου να πατήσει.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται φρικτά μοιρολατρικό, οικτρά ηττοπαθές και αφάνταστα σκληρό, αλλά προσωπικά μου φαίνεται προτιμότερο να αποδεχτώ τη φυσική πορεία των πραγμάτων, όσο δυσάρεστη ή επώδυνη κι αν είναι, παρά να καταφύγω σε προσωρινές, επισφαλείς και επιφανειακές παρεμβολές. Προτιμώ το πραγματικό μαρτύριο από τις τεχνητές, πλαστικές παραμυθίες της επιστήμης. Τα διανοητικά σχήματα κι οι λογικές αναπαραστάσεις της πραγματικότητας δεν μπορούν ούτε ό,τι χάθηκε να υποκαταστήσουν ούτε ό,τι υπάρχει να αντιπαλέψουν. Ούτε που το επιχειρούν άλλωστε. Είναι μʼ άλλα λόγια σα να εξηγείς σε κάποιον τον τρόπο για να υπερπηδήσει τα εμπόδια που αντιμετωπίζει, ενώ δε διαθέτει τα μέσα. Ο άνθρωπος όμως που προστρέχει στη βοήθεια του ειδικού είναι αντιμέτωπος με όλα αυτά και δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να τα αντιμετωπίσει από αυτό που ήδη γνωρίζει. Απλά δεν πείθομαι να ανταλλάξω το ένα κακό με ένα άλλο. Είναι, αν μη τι άλλο, περιττό.

----------


## interappted

olorou συμφωνω 100% με την αναλυση σου ολη....

αλλα απο κει κ περα θα σου πω οτι αυτο που σε δυσκολευει με τους ειδικους ειναι να καταλαβεις οτι ο ειναι ενας γιατρος..το χω ξαναπει αλλα εχω ανγκη να το ξαναεκφρασω τις ωρες που γεννουσα πιστευα κ ημουν κολλημενη στο γυναικολογο μου..μπορει ποτε ως αντρας να μην ετυχε να γεννησει η να μεινει εγκυος αλλα ηταν ο μονος που μπορουσε να με βοη8ησει σε ολο αυτο τον πονο...κανεις αλλος κανεναν δεν ηθελα διπλα μου εκεινες τις στιγμες ...καπως ετσι ειναι κ με το γιατρο μου τωρα...ποναω -υποφερω δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι θα ζησω χωρις την υπαρξη του αντρα μου κ μονο μα μονο ο γιατρος ειναι αυτος που θα με ακουσει οσο βαρια κ ασηκωτα κ να ειναι αυτα που θα του πω κ θα μου δωσει κουραγιο..θα μου σφιξει παραβολικα το χερι οπως τοτε ο γυναικολογος μου κ θα μπυ πει οτι ολο αυτο θα το περασουμε μαζι!ειναι τοσο σημαντικο....ακομα κι αν πληρωνεται ν αμου προσφερει βοηθεια..αν δεν πληρωνοταν δεν θα ηταν γιατρος μου,θα ηταν φιλος μου..κ ισως τα λογια του να μη μοιαζαν με αυτα του ειδικου πια
εμενα με εχει βοηθησει να εξακολουθω να επιβιωνω πιστευω οτι χωρις το σμπρωξιμο το δικο του ....θα ειχα επισης παει σε τοπο χλοερο..ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ

----------


## weird

Inter, εχω καιρο να μπω και η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχω τωρα τον χρονο να διαβασω ολα τα ποστ.
Θελω ομως να σου πω οτι αυτον τον δυσκολο αγωνα σου τον θαυμαζω....
Δινε κουραγιο στον εαυτο σου..
Η απωλεια ενος ζωντανου πονα καμια φορα περισσοτερο απο εκεινην ενος πεθαμενου...
Δες λοιπον τον αγωνα που δινεις και σαν κατι που θα ωφελησει το ιδιο σου το παιδακι, για να μην \"χασει\" και την μανα του..
Σε εχω στη σκεψη,
φιλια.

----------


## anwnimi

Πάντα πρέπει να στηριζόμαστε στς δικές μας δυνάμεις, έχετε δίκιο κορίτσια...
Ακόμα και όταν πάμε σε ειδικό πάλι στις δικές μας δυνάμεις πρέπει να στηριζόμαστε. Κι αν είναι πραγματικά καλός αυτός ο ειδικός απλά θα είναι ο βοηθός μας στο να μας το υπενθυμίζει γιατί πολλές φορές η σκληρότητα της ζωής μας κάνει να το ξεχνάμε...Δε θα μας δίνει έτοιμες λύσεις αλλά θα μας βοηθά να βρούμε τις δικές μας.
Όμως ειδικά στο θέμα του πένθους βοηθά και στο απλά να είναι παρών όπως λες Ιωάννα. Πολλές φορές ο πόνος μετριάζεται όταν απλά τον μοιράζεσαι...όταν υπάρχει κάποιος που απλά να σε ακούσει και όχι να σε κρίνει - μα πως κάνεις έτσι, ούτε η πρώτη είσαι ούτε η τελευταία - απλά να είναι εκεί και να σου σφίξει το χέρι και να αναγνωρίσει ότι με αυτό που περνάς είναι φυσιολογικό να αισθάνεσαι έτσι...Και δε θα χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για αυτόν ότι ίσως τον κουράσεις ή τον χάσεις από΄φίλο γιατί έγινες πολύ μοιρολατρική, ευέξαπτη, κλαψιάρα, μιλάς όλο για σένα κτλ κτλ...

Δε λέω οι φίλοι είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο αρκεί να έχεις βρει πραγματικούς αλλά και να ξέρουν να σε στηρίξουν...Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσει αλλά, είτε από απουσία πείρας είτε πανικοβλημένος και ο ίδιος γιατί έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με το φόβο του θανάτου των δικών του αγαπημένων, να μουδιάζει και να αποστασιοποιείται άθελά του...

----------


## interappted

σημερα πηρα το μικρο κ ανεβηκα πανω στα κοιμητηρια
εχω πιεστει παρα πολυ αλλλα μου το ζητησε ο μικρος να το κανω
ημουν χαλια κ ειμαι 
δεν μπορω ακομα ουτε να το συνειδητοποιησω ουτε τπτ...

----------


## weird

Ειναι σημαντικο αυτο που λες Ιν. Που πατε μαζι στα κοιμητηρια. Μεγαλο κεφαλαιο ο θανατος ενος γονιου σε τοσο τρυφερη ηλικια...

----------


## weird

Η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν ισοδυναμει με την φιλια, αλλα οταν λειπουν οι φιλοι οι πραγματικοι, τοτε μπορει να στηριξει πολυ.
Ετσι ειναι ανωνυμη μου :Wink:

----------


## anwnimi

Έχεις δίκιο weird μου  :Big Grin: 

Αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου δεν το επεξήγησα και τόσο καλά. Είχα στο μυαλό μου την άποψη του olorou που δεν είναι και φανατικός των ψυχολόγων και δικαίωμά του. 
Διαβάζοντας την άποψή του σε συνειρμό δικό μου μου ήρθε μια άλλη άποψη που άλλοι υποστηρίζουν ότι οι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν φίλους να μιλήσουν χρειάζονται τον ψυχολόγο και όχι αυτοί που έχουν. Πράγμα με το οποίο κάποτε συμφωνούσα αλλά όχι πλέον.

(μ\'αρέσει και ο δημόσιος διάλογος  :Cool: )

----------


## interappted

ειναι αλλος ο ρολος των φιλων κι αλλος αυτος του ψυχοθεραπευτη

εντελως διαφορετικος

----------


## weird

Ναι.. διαφορετικός ρολος. Αυτο που ηθελα να πω, κατα βαση ήταν οτι εαν σου λειπει μια σχεση φιλιας \"πραγματικης\", οπως το εννοει αυτο ο καθενας μας, μπορει ο ψυχολογος να προσφερει σημαντικη υποστηριξη, μεχρι να δημιουργησεις την σχεση αυτη που εχεις αναγκη. Τουλαχιστον απο τη δικη μου πειρα, μου σταθηκε πολυτιμο σε αυτο το σημειο το πλαισιο της θεραπειας. Απο την αλλη όμως, μπορει καποιος να εχει φιλιες ικανοποιητικες, να εξακολουθει ομως να χρειαζεται την ψυχολογικη στηριξη. Δεν μπορει η καλη φιλια να υποκαταστησει ολο αυτο...

----------


## interappted

η διαφορα ειναι οτι εγω κατεληξα σε ψυχιατρο κι εκει αναλυεις τα πραγματα επιστημονικα...βρισκεις τροπους να επιβιωσεις με αυτο..οποτε...οσο καλες προθεσεις κ να εχει μια φιλη σε τετοια επιπεδα δεν μπορει να βοηθησει!εχω μια φιλη που στεκεται εδω κι 1 χρονο9 μηνες...αλλα δεν εχει τροπο οσο κ να θελει να μου περασει την θεωρια σε πραξη..βεβαια βοηθαν κ τα χαπια!τεχνητα η οχι απο φιλους η απο ειδικους σημασια εχει να πεφτεις να χτυπιεσαι να καταριεσαι τη ζωη σου ΑΛΛΑ να μαθεις να επιβιωνεις..προς το παρον αφηνω τη ζωη να κυλαει παθητικα..ΑΛΛΑ αγωνιζομαι για μενα γιατι αν δεν ειμαι εγω καλα τοτε...δεν θα ειναι κ το παιδι μου

ενας συνεχεις αγωνας με πολλες ηττες αλλα που δεν τα παραταω

----------


## anwnimi

\"ενας συνεχεις αγωνας με πολλες ηττες αλλα που δεν τα παραταω \"

Είσαι γενναία καρδιά Ίντερ... Έτσι! Δώσε τώρα κι ένα ακόμα τρυφερό φιλί στο παιδάκι σου.

----------


## weird

\"Αν δεν ειμαι εγω καλα.. δεν ειναι και το παιδί μου\".
Δυνατη φραση. Με αγγιξε. Τι μας κανει αληθεια η μητρότητα...
Μας βοηθα και στο να υπερβουμε τα στενα ορια της ατομικοτητας.
Ιντερ... ο αγωνας για επιβιωση.. με συγκινεις.

----------


## weird

Η φιλια δεν μπορει να σε ψυχοθεραπευσει. 
Η ψυχοθεραπεια δεν εχει πολλα απο τα στοιχεια της φιλιας. Ειναι ενα καλο μπαστουνι στα δυσκολα, σε βοηθα να παιρνεις ανασα, να εξελισσεσαι..
Αλλα το καλυτερο, το καλυτερο ειναι να κανεις μια δημιουργικη θεραπεια και να βιωνεις μια δυνατη φιλια...
Τοτε:
Η θεραπεια μπορει να σε βοηθησει να χτισεις καλυτερα τη σχεση αυτη, εχοντας δηλ. δουλεψει καλα με τον εαυτο σου.
Η φιλια μπορει να σε κανει να ανθισεις σαν το λουλουδι και να δωσει μια νεα πνοη στην θεραπεια σου...να την εμπλουτισει.
Αλληλοσυπμληρουμενα αυτα τα δυο κανουν θαυματα, τουλαχιστον ετσι το βιωσα εγω.
Μια που ανοιξαμε τη σχετικη συζητηση.

----------


## ferro

χωρις να θελω να υποτιμησω τον ρολο του ψυχολογου ή ψυχιατρου την βοηθεια που πηρα απο τις δυο καλυτερες μου φιλες δεν μου την εδωσε κανενας ειδικος!οκ ειναι διαφορετικος ο ρολος τους αλλα αν εμπενα στο διλλημα φιλια η ειδικος θα διαλεγα την φιλια.(ισως βεβαια παιζει ρολο και το γεγονος οτι οι φιλες μου ειναι ατομα με αναλυτικη σκεψη και εμβαθυνουν οποτε τροποντινα κανουν και τη δουλεια του ειδικου τζαμπε κιολας:P)

----------


## interappted

weird η μητροτητα μας κανει να κανουμε υπερβαση του εαυτου μας!κι οχι η ευθυνη οσο η αγαπη..βλεποντας το παιδι μου να υποφερει κ βλεποντας κι εμενα να υποφερω κ για τον αντρα μου κ για το παιδι μου δεν μπορω να πω οτι κανω πολλα δεν μου ειναι δυνατον να κανω πολλα, αλλα επιβιωνω κ προσπαθω,το παιδι μου με εχει δει απειρες φορες να πενθω για τον αντρα μου αλλα με εχει δει κ ν αχαμογελαω,να του μεταδωσω οτι στη ζωη ωφειλεις να παραμενεις ζωντανος κ να χαμογελας

η απορια μου?προς τι αυτη η τιμωρια για τον ανθρωπο???πολλοι λενε ειναι οι λαθος επιλογες κ ισως καπου να εχουν δικιο αλλα ο γιοσ μου τι επελεξε??τι λαθος επιλογη εκανε?αμαρτιες γονεων παιδευοσει τεκνα??ε οχι!!!νιωθω οτι η ανωτερη δυναμη εχει στραφει εναντια στο ανθρωπινο γενος

----------


## interappted

στο θεμα φιλια η ψυχοθεραπεια εχω να πω οτι εχω μαθει να αντιμετωπιζω τους οποιους φιλους μου μειναν σαν φιλους καλους που θα δωσω κομματι απο τον εαυτο μου κ στον γιατρο μου περιμενω να με βοηθησει απο καθαρα ιατρικο-επιστημονικο επιπεδο

----------


## weird

Φιλία ή ψυχοθεραπεία. Αν το θεσουμε ως διλημμα, ειναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα, το τί επιλέγει ο καθένας εχει να κανει με τις αναγκες του.
Νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι κακο που σε βλέπει το παιδι να πενθείς Ιντερ, ακομα και το να επικοινωνειτε το πενθος μεταξυ σας κανει καλο! Οπως καλο του κανει και η αγαπη που του δινεις, το να σε νιωθει κοντα του...
Μπορεις να αναλωσεις μια ζωη στα \'Γιατι?\" στο να κατηγορεις θεους και δαιμονες... στο να υποφερεις για ολα τα δεινα του ανθρωπινου γενους... Εξαρταται απο το ποσο σε βοηθαει.
Εχω δεχτει απο καιρο τη σκληροτητα της υπαρξης και δεν ζητω απο κανεναν τα ρεστα για το \"απροοπτον\". Ξερω, γεννηθηκαμε για να παλευουμε, καμια φορα ειναι πολυ βαρυ το φορτιο, μα παντα υπαρχουν καρποι να δρεψεις.

----------


## weird

Βλεπω ηδη την παλη σου και τη νιωθω να αποπνεει κουραγιο.
Κι αν κοιταξεις γυρω σου καλη μου, θα δεις κατι ωραιους, ζουμερους καρπους! Φαε να γλυκαθεις, εστω λιγο.
Δωσε ενα φιλι κι απο μας στο παιδι σου!

----------


## interappted

weird σε ευχαριστω!προς το παρον το μονο που ψαχνω ειναι τροπους να ανοιξω μια νεα αρχη κ μετα ισως κ να δω κ τους ζουμερους καρπους...
σημερα δεν τα πηγα καλα με το παιδι εχω κολλησει στο pc μπροστα ολη την ημερα παιζοντας για να κανει ενα διαλειμμα το μυαλο μου ειναι φορτισμενο αλλα αυριο ισως προσπαθησω καλυτερα κι εγω κ ολοι μας οσοι παλευουμε 

εχω χασει πολλες μαχες αλλα ακομα πας στον πολεμο

----------


## anwnimi

Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος χωρίς λάθη, ακόμα και συνετός, οπότε κατ\'επέκταση δεν υπάρχει και γονιός χωρίς λάθη, ακόμα και συνετός. Η σύνεση μάλλον προέρχεται από την ικανότητά μας να τα αναγνωρίζουμε και να μαθαίνουμε από αυτά. 
Η μάνα είναι μία \"απασχόληση\" 24ώρες/7ημέρες την εβδομάδα. Χρειάζεσαι και εσύ τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου ειδικά μετά από όλα αυτά. Κάθε μέρα είναι διαφορετική από την προηγούμενη και μπορείς να κάνεις και με το παραπάνω τα πράγματα που ανέβαλες την προηγούμενη. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτά που σου λέω τα ξέρεις και μερικές φορές δεν απαιτείται να είσαι εκεί 24 ώρες αλλά μία μεγάλη αγκαλιά και αμέτρητα φιλιά σε μια στιγμή μπορεί να εξισώσουν πολλές φορές μια μέρα αδυναμίας όπως αυτή....

----------


## interappted

αυτο ακριβως νιωθω anwnimi οτι οσο \"απων\" ειμαι τις ωρες που θελω για μενα για να σκεφτω,να πενθησω κ ειναι πολλες αυτες οι ωρες οταν τον αγκαλιαζω κ του λεω οτι σ\' αγαπω νομιζω οτι το λεω με ολο μου το ειναι κ αυτο ισως να εξισορροπει την κατασταση.Η οικογενεια μου με κραζει οτι απομονωνομαι απο το παιδι αλλα εγω κανω το καλυτερο που μπορω..κ θα συνεχισω μεχρι την μερα που θα μπορω να του δωσω αυτα που θελω..δεν το θεωρω σωστο να ειμαι μαζι του στο ιδιο δωματιο ολη την μερα κ την μιση να ειμαι αδυναμη..θελω να με βλεπει οταν ειμαι χαμογελαστη κ δυνατη οταν μπορω κ οσο μπορω!

----------


## weird

Πολλες μαναδες υπαρχουν που δε χασανε τον συντροφο τους , κι ομως δεν ειναι 24 ωρες/ 7 μερες εκει για το παιδι τους. Ο ρολος του γονεα ειναι απο μονος του δυσκολη υποθεση, ποσο μαλλον στην δικη σου περιπτωση, εχεις ενα βαρυ φορτιο επιπλεον κι ετσι ο εαυτος σου χρειαζεται περισσοτερη προσοχη, ειναι δυσκολο!...
Υπαρχουν γονεις που ευκολα αποκοπτονται, απομονωνονται, βαζουν τοιχους αναμεσα σ αυτους και το παιδι τους, ειδικα μετα απο μια τετοια απωλεια. 
Και μονο η αυστηρη σου αυτοκριτικη δειχνει με ποση υπευθυνοτητα και φροντιδα βλεπεις το ολο θεμα.

----------


## weird

Καλο αυτο που ειπες Ιντερ!
Η εκβαση της μαχης δεν καθοριζει την εκβαση του αγωνα! Συμφωνω και επαυξανω :Smile: 
Φιλακια!

----------


## interappted

ναι κανω αυστηρη αυτοκριτικη γιατι η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως αισθανεται το παιδι μου ξερω οτι πενθει κ με χρειαζεται κι εγω καμια φορα επικεντρωνομαι στο δικο μου πενθος κ μετα γεμιζω με ενοχες..γιατι ειναι μολισ 5 γιατι ειχς τρελλη αδυναμια στον πατερα του γιατι μου χει πει οτι το σκεφτεται ολη ημερα κ ερχονται στιγμες που αντι ν αστηριζω εγω το παιδι στηριζει αυτο εμενα κ ειναι εντελως ανεπιτρεπτο..

----------


## weird

Εχεις διαβασει καποιο βιβλιο σχετικα με τον τροπο που βιωνουν το πενθος τα παιδια? εχεις μιλησει με καποιον παιδοψυχολογο? Καταλαβαινω απολυτα την ανησυχια σου, θελεις να ξερεις τι νιωθει, πως το περναει ολο αυτο... τα παιδια εχουν τους δικους τους τροπους να το επικοινωνουν..
Τωρα, του ειχε αδυναμια... Ποια ειναι τα δικα σου συναισθηματα απεναντι σ αυτο? 
Αναποφευκτα το παιδι θα καταλαβει οτι περνας δυσκολες στιγμες... θα πρεπει να του περασεις το μηνυμα πιστευω οτι ακομα και σε αυτες τις στιγμες, δεν το χρειαζεσαι για να σε παρηγορει, αλλα οτι ειναι κατι που εχεις τη δυναμη να το περνας ΟΛΟΜΟΝΑΧΗ.Να παιρνει την αισθηση δηλ οτι υπαρχει μεν πονος, αλλα που μπορεις να τον διαχειριστεις. Καλυτερα πανω σε αυτο θα μπορουσε να τοποθετηθει ενας ειδικος...

----------


## interappted

παω κι εγω κ το παιδι σε ειδικο..εκεινο που ειναι δυσκολο ειναι να κανεις πραξη αυτα που σε συμβουλευουν

----------


## weird

Εχεις δικιο... Να τα κανεις πραξη, αυτο ειναι το θεμα και το πιο δυσκολο απο ολα. Το οτι παει και το παιδι ειναι καλο...
Μπραβο, αυτο μου ρχεται να πω.

----------


## interappted

εμενα παλι ενω ξερω οτι δεν οδηγει πουθενα μου ερχοναται τα απειρα γιατι..τα γιατι χωρις απαντησεις..κ στο κατω-κατω που να το αποδωσω?μοιρα?κισμετ?τυχη?π επρομενο?ριζικο????
οκ ειναι στανταρτ οτι ο καθενας πρεπερι να παιξει καλυτερα με τα χαρτια που του μοιραζονται..αν η ζωη ειναι ενα παιχνιδι με τραπουλα..τοτε πολλοι απο μας δεν εχουμε ρεντα..παιζουμε ανισα εναντια στο τι?τελικα το πενθος κι οχι ο θανατοσ ειναι αυτοσ που γεμιζει αμετρητα ερωτηματικα,που κλονιζει την πιστη μου που την ειχα..να μην ξερεις τπτ κ να συνεχιζεις ξεροντας πως με τα χαρτια που εχεισ πιο πιθανο ειναι να χασεις..κι ομως γιατροι κ ειδικοι σου λενε να μην παψεις να βλεπεις με ενδιαφερον την ζωη!κι εσυ να γελας ειρωνικα ..οχι για αυτους αλλα για τη ζωη

----------


## weird

Μου αρεσει πολυ η ποιητικοτητα στο λογο σου. Αραγε πρεπει να υποφερουμε για να γινουμε λιγο πιο ποιητικοι?
Ξες ποσες φορες ειπα αμην~! Τερμα!~ Δεν παει αλλο με αυτη τη σκατοζωη,ως εδω!
Και ποσες φορες συνεχισα? Πολλες...
Σε μισω γιατι ποτε δεν παυω να σε λατρευω! Της ελεγα και γελουσα ειρωνικα... Πως αντεχει αληθεια ο ανθρωπος τη μοιρα του? Που βρισκει το κουραγιο?
ολη μου την εφηβεια την περασα χωμενη στα γιατι. Καθε βραδυ σχεδον εγραφα αναριθμητα ερωτηματα... Φερτε μου τις απαντησεις~! Φωναζα... ηρθε καποια εποχη που τα γιατι μου μετριαστηκαν, αν και μεχρι σημερα καμια φορα αναρωτιεμαι\"που να τα καρφιτσωσω τα γιατι μου?¨\"
Καμια φορα παω στα μνηματα, ακουμπαω με ολο μου το σωμα στο χαλικι του ταφου και χαμογελω. Σκεφτομαι τη νεκρικη γαληνη και με ηρεμει.... Νιωθω μια αδεια ευτυχια, ισα που αγγιζει το κενο.Εχω αποδεχτει οτι εκει θα βρισκομαι κι εγω μια μερα...
Δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ο τροπος, τον τροπο τον βρισκει μονος ο καθενας. Υπαρχουν τοσοι τροποι, οσοι ειμαστε κι εμεις.
Συμφωνω οτι οι αλλοι, οσοι δεν εχουν βιωσει κατι αναλογο, ακομα μαλιστα κι αυτοι που εχουν βιωσει, δεν μπορουν να σε νιωσουν.... Μπορουν απλα να στεκονται, να περιμενουν.
Μονος το διασχιζεις το λουκι. Αντε ισως και με τη βοηθεια του ειδικου.

----------


## interappted

αυτο με το μνημα το κανω κι εγω καθομαι κ χαιδευω το χωμα κ σκεφτομαι τι ηρεμα εκει μεσα???κι οτι κ εγω οπως ολοι θα καταληξω εκει καποτε!στην ηρεμια κ στη γαληνη ακλονιτη απο το τιποτα..δεν με τρομαζει πια ο θανατος μου..νομιζω οτι θα ξεκουραστω εκει!θα κλεισω τα ματια κ οι εγνοιες,τα γιατι, οι ανησυχιες τα παντα θα φυγουν για παντα..τα παλια θα εχουν παρελθει...ομως μεχρι τοτε ολοι ο καθενας για τους λογους μας ωφειλουμε να συνεχισουμε να στεκομαστε ανταξια απεναντι στο φαινομενο της ζωης..δεν λεω εχει εκπληξεις...αλλωτε δυσαρεστες κ αλλωτε ευχαριστες..ενα φιλι απο το γιο μου στα ξαφνικα ειναι μια εκπληξη τα λογια σου weird ( μ αρεσει που λες εμενα για ποιητικοτητα ενω κι εσυ μιλας ποιητικα,ειναι ενα χαρισμα του πονου ξερεις..η καθε λεξη βγαινει για να ειπωθει οπως την νιωθεις κι οχι για να επικοινωνησεις...εχει αλλο νοημα η λεξη)
μου θυμισες ενα τραγουδι
..κ αν καποτε στα βρογχυα του πιαστεις κανεις δεν θα μπορεσει να σε βγαλει μοναχος βρες την ακρη της κλωστης κι αν..εισαι τυχερος..ξεκινα παλι
αυτο που θελω να πιστευω ειναι οτι οπως αν καταγραμμα πιαστεις σε ενα δυχτι το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης θα λειτουργησει ετσι ωστε να ξεμπλεχτεις η τουλαχιστον να προσπαθεις μεχρι τελους..ετσι κ αν η ψυχη σου πιαστει σε ενα παραβολικο (διαφορετικο για τον καθενα)διχτυ θα ερθει η στιγμη που το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης θα σε κανει να προσπαθεις μεχρι τελους

----------


## weird

Το περιγραφεις τοσο ευστοχα. Συμφωνω Ιντερ.
Με συγκινει το φιλι απο το γιο.
Η γαληνη της νεκρικης σιγης κατοικει και μεσα στο ιδιο το \"φαινομενο της ζωης\" οπως το λες, αρκει να κοιταξουμε λιγο καλυτερα και θα τη νιωσουμε...
Ετσι ειναι καλο που εξοικειωνεσαι με τον θανατο, με τον δικο του θανατο ο καθενας με ενα και μοναδικο στοχο:
Το να ζησουμε πληρεστερα τη ζωη μας.
Μια απο τις φρασεις που εχει γραψει ο Γιαλομ και μου εχει μεινει ειναι:
Ο ιδιος ο θανατος σε καταστρεφει αλλα η ιδεα του θανατου μπορει να σου μαθει να \"ζεις\".
Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## keep_walking

> Ο ιδιος ο θανατος σε καταστρεφει αλλα η ιδεα του θανατου μπορει να σου μαθει να \"ζεις\".


Στο βιβλιο του Paolo Cohelio (η οπως γραφεται αυτος τελοσπαντων) \"Η Βερονικα αποφασιζει να πεθανει\" περιγραφει αυτο ακριβως το σκεπτικο ενος ψυχιατρου που το εφαρμοσε σαν πειραμα στην πρωταγωνιστρια του βιβλιου.

----------


## interappted

κ τελικα η πρωταγωνιστρια πεθανε?

----------


## interappted

με το να βιωνεις το θανατο καποιου που πραγματικα αγαπας την ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ σιγουρα συμφιλιωνεσαι με το δικο σου θανατο.γιατι η αοωλεια πιστευω δεν παυει ποτε να ειναι μια ανοιχτη πληγη που αιμορραγει χωρις καν να την αγγιξεις

----------


## anwnimi

Διάβασέ το Ίντερ μου να το διαπιστώσεις  :Smile:  Κι εγώ αυτό θα κάνω, το έχω ήδη στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. 
Μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι όλα είναι ψέματα, ότι δεν μπορεί να χάθηκε αυτός που έφυγε, κάπου είναι και μπορεί να τον δω. Άλλες φορές νιώθω ένα τρομερό συναίσθημα: ότι όλα ήταν ένα όνειρο, όλη η προηγούμενη ζωή μου ήταν μια φλόγα, μια σπίθα της στιγμής και όλα όσα είχα ζήσει μαζί του δεν έγιναν πραγματικά και τώρα μόνο ζω μια δυσάρεστη πραγματικότητα.

Ίσως με το δικό μας θάνατο συμφιλιωνόμαστε περισσότερο όταν χάνουμε κάποιον αγαπημένο μας, άλλοι λιγότερο, άλλοι περισσότερο. Δεν ξέρω ΑΝ συμφιλιωνόμαστε με την ιδέα ότι θα χάσουμε κι άλλους, μετά από ότι περάσαμε, ειλικρινά το βρίσκω τρομερό...

----------


## interappted

ποσο συμφωνω...ολη η ζωη αλλαζει σελιδα..παιρνεις το μονοδρομο..ξεροντας οτι γυρισμος δεν υπαρχει..κι αυτο ειναι περα απο τον ανθρωπινο νου..δεν μπορει να επεξεργαστει την απωλεια..αλλοι ισως τα καταφερνουν καλυτερα αλλοι παλι οχι..θυμαμαι τον προηγουμενο γιατρο μου που ειπε οτι οσο πιο ωριμα αγαπας τοσο πιο ωριμα πενθεις..στο ιδιο βαθος..κι εγω συχνα λεω δεν μπορει να ειναι αληθεια θα ξυπνησω κ θα ειναι ολα ενα κακο ονειρο που μου φαινεται οτι κραταει αιωνες..τιποτα δεν ειναι ιδιο..λες κ η δε ζουσα πριν η δεν ζω τωρα..η κατι σαν να μεσολαβησε σαν να ημουν?ειμαι κωμα??εχω χασει σελιδες σκιστηκαν σελιδες ???τραυματηστηκε η ιδια μου η ζωη ..η ψυχη μου...σκιστηκε σαν χαρτι η ψυχη μου..εγινα κατι σαν γυαλι κ σαν ατσαλι...τιποτα δεν ειναι ιδιο...η σκηνη της ταφης ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο μου..αλλωτε παλι τον νιωθω να ζει κ να γελαει μεσα απο μενα κ το μικρο...δεν ξερω ποιος ειναι ο εφευρετης του θανατου παντως σιγουρα υπολογισε λαθος την ανθρωπινη αντιδραση........ολα ειναι ιδια κι ολα ειναι ξενα !

----------


## weird

Καλησπερα!! Σιγουρα ειναι διαφορετικη η αισθηση οταν βιωνεις την απωλεια σαν παιδι... εγω τη βιωσα πιο αφηρημενα.
Μακαρι να υπηρχε αυτος ο εφευρετης του θανατου. Θα του κλεινα ενα ραντεβου και θα τον βομβαρδιαζα με ερωτησεις και κατηγορω.... και θα του μαθαινα να συλλαμβανει καλυτερα το μεγεθος και την ποιοτητα της ανθρωπινης αντιδρασης...
Αλλα προς το παρον ειναι αφαντος, κι εγω προχωρω, οπως και ολοι μας ελπιζω!
Φιλακια :Smile: )

----------


## interappted

weird να παμε μαζι να καταλαβει τι εστι....κ τι εστι κ για το γιο μου στα 5 του πια...δεν ξερω εχει κλονιστει η πιστη μου
αλλα ναι weird ειναι μονοδρομος ποτε προχωραμε..ποτε μπουσουλαμε..ποτε κανουμε στασεις αλλα τον παμε

----------


## anwnimi

\"οσο πιο ωριμα αγαπας τοσο πιο ωριμα πενθεις\"
Αυτό το αναφέρει ο Γιάλομ στα βιβλία του με διαφορετικά λόγια αλλά με το ίδιο νόημα. Τρομερό ε; Σχήμα οξύμωρο. Αναρρωτιόμουν όταν το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει πως είναι δυνατόν όταν αγαπάς πολύ κάποιον και έχετε μια ισορροπημένη σχέση να μπορείς να τον αποχαιρετήσεις πιο ομαλά σε σύγκριση με την περίπτωση που μαζί του δεν είχες τέτοια σχέση; Αλλά έτσι είναι. Ακόμα κι αν έχεις συνεχείς συγκρούσεις με κάποιον αγαπημένο σου αν τον χάσεις θα μείνεις με ενοχές, θυμό απέναντί του και απέναντι στον εαυτό σου, δηλαδή με πένθος περιπλεγμένο. Αυτό ακριβώς περνάω κι εγώ. Τώρα, εδώ και 1-2 βδομάδες έχω περάσει για πρώτη φορά στο θυμό απέναντί του.
Όσο περισσότερους λογαριασμούς είχες αφήσει τόσο πιο δύσκολο γίνεται.

\"Σιγουρα ειναι διαφορετικη η αισθηση οταν βιωνεις την απωλεια σαν παιδι... εγω τη βιωσα πιο αφηρημενα...\"
Σίγουρα η Ίντερ μπορεί να καταλάβει πολλά για την ψυχολογία του μικρού της βλασταριού μέσα από σένα καλή μου weird. Δεν μπορώ να διαννοηθώ παρά μόνο να φανταστώ πόσο δύσκολο ήταν και είναι για σένα. Φαίνεται η φύση έχει φροντίσει να προστατεύει το τρυφερό παιδικό μυαλουδάκι από την πλήρη συνειδητοποίηση μιας τέτοιας σκληρής πραγματικότητας. Αλλά παίζονται τόσα άλλα πολλά στο περιβάλλον του κάθε παιδιού που παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο... 
Εδώ οι ενήλικες δεν τα βγάζουν πέρα που υποτίθεται τη συνειδητοποιούν...

----------


## interappted

αυριο εχει γεννεθλια ο γιος μου..κλεινει τα 5.κ ειναι τα δευτερα γεννε8λια χωρις τον αντρα μου κ πατερα του.Ισως θα ηταν πιο φυσιολογικο να χαιρομαι.Ομως οχι.Αυτες τις στιγμες ειναι δραματικα πιο αισθητη η απουσια του..για το μικρο δεν ξερω..ειναι σαν να δινει μαχη μεσα μου μια χαρα κ μια λυπη..μια ζωη που ηρθε στη ζωη μου πριν 5 χρονια κ ενας θανατος που ηρθε πριν ενα χρονο κ 9μιση μηνες.τι να κανω?να χαρω?να λυπηθω?μα να που τελικα το πενθος ειναι πιο δυνατο απο την χαρα κ θα μου την ελαχιστοποιησει..ποτε ξανα η χαρα δεν θα ειναι σκετη χαρα.Θα συνοδευεται απο μια θλιψη ,ενα κενο,μια πληγη...

κ θα το ξαναπω με τον αντρα μου ημουνα σε διαδσταση για 1 χρονο..τα ξαναβρηκαμε τα Χριστουγεννα κ στις 1 Φεβρουαριου 2006 μερα Τεταρτη κ ωρα 2 κ μιση..οταν εγω ημουνα στη δουλεια κι ο μικρος μας στον παιδικο ..αυτοσ ξεψυχισε
ναι ολοι οι ακραιοι καυγαδες ολα τα ασχημα κ σκληρα λογια που του απεδωσα τριγυριζουν μεσα στο μυαλο μου συνεχεια κι ας ειχα προλαβει να του πω το τελευταιο Σαββατο της ζωης του οτι τον αγαπαω..

μαλλον ολα τα αρνητικα υπερισχυουν των καλων!

----------


## weird

Χρονια πολλα στο μικρακι σου!! Να ειναι γερο και ευτυχισμενο!!
Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να νιωθεις την απουσια, το κενο...
Τα αρνητικα θα ειναι παντα εκει, το πως θα τα βλεπεις εσυ κανει τη διαφορα.
Σαν φιλους ή σαν εχθρους?
Εχω και εγω μια ταση να επικεντρωνομαι στα μελανα στοιχεια μιας καταστασης..
Εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες οτι και η χαρα αντεχεται. Εννοω ο καθενας μπορει να χαρει μεχρι εκει που αντεχει.

----------


## interappted

weird σε ευχαριστω.Δεν ειμαι καλα κ ειδα το post σου κ ειπα να δω εστω οσο πιο πολυ μπορω να δω κ περα απο το κενο κ την απωλεια!οσο μπορω..βεβαια μας λειπει πολυ

----------


## magda-ps.

Χρόνια πολλά στο γιό σου! Μη φοβάσαι να χαρείς, και προς Θεού, μη νιώθεις ένοχη γι\'αυτό. Μαζί σας θα χαίρεται κι αυτός, στα γεννέθλια και αργότερα σ\'όλες τις χαρές σας. Άλλο το πένθος, άλλο η ζωή που χτίζετε τώρα χωρίς αυτόν. Η ζωή τα περιλαμβάνεις όλα. Μην την περιορίζεις στο πένθος. Κι ο ίδιος αν μπορούσε να σου το πει θα ήθελε να γιορτάσετε τα γεννέθλια και να στολίσετε και το δέντρο τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## krino

interappted 
αν θες απαντας,

σκεφτηκες ποτε να ξαναφτιαξεις την ζωη σου απο την αρχη καποια στιγμη??
δεν μιλαω για τωρα αλλα για το μελλον....
και πως βλεπεις γενικα αυτη την περιπτωση δεδομενου οτι εχεις και ενα μικρο αγορι??
Αρα δεν εισαι και μονη σου και αυτο ειναι ενα επιπλεον θεμα.

----------


## interappted

krino προς το παρων δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα βεβαια ξερω οτι στο μελλον θα μεγαλωσουν οι συναισθηματικες μου αναγκες..αλλα δυσκολα μου παιρναει απο το μυαλο.Πρεπει να ειναι μια πολυ καλη περιπτωση κ να σου πω την αληθεια παρα τις πολλες σχεσεις που ειχα πριν δεν ημουν τυχερη στο θεμα σχεσεων..με κυνηγουσε ενας μαλακομαγνητης!!!!κ με τον αντρα μου ολο κουτσα-στραβα ητανε ..το οτι εχω κ παιδι καθιστα την κατασταση ακομα πιο δυσκολη..Δεν θελω υποκαταστατο του πατερα του..ουτε πιστευω οτι την σημερον ημερα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι να μπορουν να φερθουν καλα σε ενα μικρο κι ο γιος μου ηδη εχει περασει πολλα.κι εγω επισης οποτε ακομα κι αν ειχα τη διαθεση να κανω κατι αργοτερα το τοπιο ειναι απο θολο εως αορατο!!σε ευχαριστω για τετοιες ερωτησεις γιατι με κανεις να ξεσκονιζω το μεσα μου

----------


## interappted

magda-ps. σε ευχαριστω πολυ!κι εσυ οτι επιθυμεις

----------


## Reina

inter,

και εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι και συγνώμη αν έχει καλυφθεί, δεν τα διάβασα όλα..

δεν θεωρείς οτι το παιδί πρέπει να έχει πατρικό πρότυπο? Είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα συμφωνήσεις αλλά πώς θα το εξασφαλίσεις αυτό?

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Reina_
> inter,
> 
> και εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι και συγνώμη αν έχει καλυφθεί, δεν τα διάβασα όλα..
> 
> δεν θεωρείς οτι το παιδί πρέπει να έχει πατρικό πρότυπο? Είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα συμφωνήσεις αλλά πώς θα το εξασφαλίσεις αυτό?


εχεις δικιο Reina οτι πρεπει,πρεπει αλλα πρεπει να εχει ενα σωστο πατρικο συντροφο κ γω δεν ευελπιστω οτι υπαρχει σαν συντροφος δικος μου.Αλλωστε τα οσα εχω περασει κ τα οσα εχω νιωσει κ νιωθω με κανουν να μην θελω κ να μην μπορω να κανω μια σχεση.Πιστευω οτι ειναι ρισκο κ για το παιδι αλλα κ για μενα.Το ιδιο ρισκο με το να αναλαβω μονη μου την οικογενεια μου.τον γιο μου κι εμενα κ προτιμω τον δευτερο τροπο.να μεινω μονη μου με το παιδακι μου κ να κανω ο,τι καλυτερο μπορω για αυτο.Δεν εχω σκεφτει κι αρκετα γιατο θεμα γιατι προς το παρων με αφηνει αδιαφορη...αλλα οσο αφορα ενα αντρικο κ οχι πατρικο προτυπο πιστευω οτι ο παιδοψυχιατρος του ειναι ενα αρκετα καλο παραδειγμα..γιατι κακα τα ψεματα οι συγγενεις εχουν την δικι ατους οικογενεια κ δεν μπορουν να κανουν κ πολλα για μενα κ το γιο μου..δυσκολα τα πραγματα αλλα κ με το να με ρωτατε με κανετε να ανακαλυπτω κι εγω καποια πραγματα που δεν εχω ακομα δει μεσα μου..
για αυτο σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## anwnimi

Χρόνια του πολλά και από μένα \'Ιντερ! 
Σκέφτεσαι πάρα πολύ ώριμα. Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο. Και χαίρομαι που αναγνωρίζεις ότι στο μέλλον οι συναισθηματικές σου ανάγκες θα αυξηθουν ενώ τώρα είναι σε κάποιο επίπεδο που δε σε ενδιαφέρει καν. Δεν αιθεροβατείς και ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου, τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις ότι νομίζεις καλύτερο για σένα και για το παιδί σου, αν είσαι καλά εσύ είναι και αυτό. Αυτό έχει σημασία. 

\"Αυτες τις στιγμες ειναι δραματικα πιο αισθητη η απουσια του..
..ειναι σαν να δινει μαχη μεσα μου μια χαρα κ μια λυπη.....
...τι να κανω?να χαρω?να λυπηθω?...
...ποτε ξανα η χαρα δεν θα ειναι σκετη χαρα.Θα συνοδευεται απο μια θλιψη ,ενα κενο,μια πληγη...\"


Ξέρεις πόσες φορές σκέφτηκα τα ίδια; Ποτέ η χαρά δε θα είναι σκέτη χαρά. Έγραψες.

Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τη Μάγδα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο άνθρωπός σου αν μπορούσε θα σου έλεγε προχώρα, γέλα, ζήσε! Είμαι σίγουρη πως κι εσύ το ξέρεις, κι όλοι όσοι έχουμε χάσει κάποιον αγαπημένο μας. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολη η πράξη από την θεωρία. Σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές ότι εκείνος που ζει περνά τόσο δύσκολα, ειδικά τα πρώτα χρόνια, που θα προτιμούσε να είναι ακόμα και στη θέση του αγαπημένου του προσώπου...

Αλλά βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι η λύση. Ειδικά αν έχεις ένα τέτοιο αγγελούδι να σου δίνει χαρά. Δέξου τη χαρά κι ας είναι στιγμιαία, κι ας συνυπάρχει με τη λύπη, τον πόνο, είναι καλύτερο από το να υπάρχει μόνο πόνος και χαρά. Σκέψου τα καλά που έχεις, παρόλα τα δύσκολα και τρομερά γεγονοτα της ζωής σου. Έχεις ένα αγγελουδάκι που πολλοί άλλοι προσπαθούν να αποκτήσουν και ίσως δεν καταφέρουν ποτέ. Και προς Θεού, είσαι ελεύθερη να νιώσεις έστω λίγη χαρά μέσα στη λύπη σου αλλά και πόνο μέσα σε μια χαρούμενη περίσταση σαν αυτή. Μη νιώθεις ενοχές. Είσαι άνθρωπος, είμαστε άνθρωποι, όχι αγάλματα.

----------


## anwnimi

είναι καλύτερο από το να υπάρχει μόνο πόνος και χαρά. Συγνώμη πόνος και λύπη ήθελα να γράψω

----------


## interappted

περασαν κ τα γεννεθλια την ωρα που εσβησε τα κερακια ..ηταν τα πιο αναμεικτα συναισθηματα..5 της γεννησης του παιδιου..τα δευτερα χωρις τον πατερα του ..τελικα επεσα σε μια καταθλιψη που ξερω οτι θα βελτιωθει για ωρες ισως κ μερες σαν τον κυκλο που κανει εδω κ 2 χρονια ..ολες τις μερες το κενο η απωλεια το πενθος καποιες στιγμες να λεω \"περπατα σε ενα μονοδρομο αφου δεν μπορεις να τον αναστησεις δεν εισαι θεος\"κι απο την αλλη να βρισκομαι ξανα σε εκεινο το ιδιο σημειο απο οπου ξεκινησα στις 1 Φεβρουαριου του 2006 σαν να μην περασε μια μερα,μια ωρα ..σαν να κολλησε ο χρονος ..κ τσουλαει μονο ημερολογιακα

----------


## weird

είσαι ελεύθερη να νιώσεις έστω λίγη χαρά μέσα στη λύπη σου αλλά και πόνο μέσα σε μια χαρούμενη περίσταση σαν αυτή

Anwnimi αυτη σου η φραση μου φαινεται τοσο ομορφη και σοφη!! Σε ευχαριστω για τη λαμψη :Smile:

----------


## weird

Ιντερ τα λογια σου περα απο τη συγκινηση που μου προκαλουν, με βαζουν σε σκεψη.
Σκεφτηκα ποσες φορες στη ζωη μας η μια ωρα μας φαινεται ενας αιωνας. Και ποσες αλλες φορες μια βδομαδα μας φαινεται σαν μια μονο μερα. Ο χρονος διαστελεται και συστελεται αναλογα με τη συναισθηματικη μας κατασταση, αλλιως τον νιωθουμε να κυλα πανω μας...
Η ωρα που βαριομαστε μας φαινεται αιωνας. Μια ωρα ταξιδιου ισοδυναμει με μερικες μερες εμπειριας εδω για μενα. Ηθελα ο χρονος να περασει, να τελειωσει το βαρετο μαθημα και μου φαινοταν οτι ειχε κολλησει το ρολοι! Η, στα ταξιδια, τοσες πολλες εικονες, μυρωδιες, παραστασεις μεσα σε λιγη ωρα...
Κι αλλοτε, ο χρονος γλιστρα σαν το νερο μεσα στα χερια. Τοτε που θελησα εικεινη η στιγμη ποτε να μην τελειωσει, μια στιγμη ερωτικης πραξης, τρυφερης αγκαλιας, αποχαιρετισμου. Τοτε που πασχιζα να μην αργησω στο ραντεβου και νομιζα πως ο χρονος μου εκλεβε δευτεολεπτα... Ολα ειναι τοσο σχετικα, τοσο υποκειμενικα. Υπαρχει η σταθερη ροη του χρονου, υπαρχουν τα ηλικιακα οροσημα και οσα τα συνοδευουν σε κοινωνικο επιπεδο.
Αλλα υπαρχει και ο χρονος οπως τον ζουμε εμεις μεσα μας, κι αυτος συχνα δεν υπακουει στους δεικτες του ρολογιου.. Ουτε στην ευθυγραμμη ροη μιας βρυσης που σταζει σταλα σταλα.
Εσυ για καποιο λογο εχεις κολλησει εκει, ειδικα κατι στιγμες...
Ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο.
Σ ευχαριστω για την εμπνευση που μου εδωσες...
Να αντιστεκεσαι στους ανεμους, και να βαδιζεις... Φιλακια!

----------


## weird

διαστελλεται και συστελλεται. Ουφ! Δεν τα παω καλα με την ορθογραφια, δεν μπορω να αποφασισω γι αυτο τα γραφω και τα δυο:P

----------


## interappted

μια χαρα τα ειπες.καλα που εχουμε ο ενας να στηριζουμε τον αλλον κ να αλληβοηθιομαστε..ΟΥΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ ΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ κ φουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## interappted

δεν ξερω πια αν πιστευω σε θεο η οχι..παντως ειμαστε ανθρωποι με συναοσθηματα κι οταν χτυπαει πολυ οποιοσ κ να ειναι η οτι κ να ειναι αυτο που χτυπαει ειναι ανωτερο απο μας κ δεν κατανοει καν το τι μπορει να σημαινει τετοια συναισθηματα για εναν ανθρωπο που μονο απο ατσαλι δεν ειναι κ παυει κ η καθε ελευθερη βουληση να εχει ρολο κ σκοπο

----------


## weird

Ψαχνεις να βρεις κατανοηση απ αυτο το κατι που μας χτυπαει και που ειναι ανωτερο απο μας.... χμμ...
Ειναι κι αυτο σαν ενας σακος του μποξ, εχεις καπου να βαρας.

----------


## weird

ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΦΦΦΦΦΦΦΦ και ΦΦΦΦΦΦΟΟΟΟΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ... ειναι πολυ ωραιο αυτο σαν αισθηση!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ψαχνεις να βρεις κατανοηση απ αυτο το κατι που μας χτυπαει και που ειναι ανωτερο απο μας.... χμμ...
> Ειναι κι αυτο σαν ενας σακος του μποξ, εχεις καπου να βαρας.



στο σακο ειναι οτι ξερεις που ξεσπας 
η ομοιοτητα ειναι οτι δεν βγαζεις ακρη οσο κ να βαρας!

----------


## weird

Τουλαχιστον βαρας, ξαλαφρωνεις!!

----------


## interappted

ναι αυτη ειναι η αληθεια γιατι εχω αχτι-θυμο κι ολα τα συναφη
κ καπου πρεπει να εκτονωθω κι εγω...
δεν ξερω λογω των γεννεθλιων του μικρου ξαναγυρισα στην αρχη!

----------


## anwnimi

O Θεός σε όλο αυτό το δρόμο της απώλειας αποτέλεσε και για μένα τον κατ\'εξοχήν σάκο του μποξ. Για όλα αυτός έφταιγε. Για όλες τις δυστυχίες και τις κακοτυχίες και τις αδικίες που προκάλεσε. Τον μίσησα.

Τώρα, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω σιγά σιγά ότι ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει, δε φταίει αυτός...Ίσως να έχουμε εμείς οι θνητοί μερίδιο ευθύνης (εννοώ όχι απαραίτητα μόνο εμείς οι εν ζωή αλλά κι εκείνος που έφυγε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις)... Αλλά πάλι μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν ευθύνες... Η ζωή αποφασίζει... Ρίχνει τα ζάρια και... όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...

----------


## weird

Ο χαρος ειναι κομματι της ζωης. Η επιρριψη ευθυνων με ωφελει σε κατι? Η με κανει να γυροφερνω εναν σακο του μποξ και να ξαναγυρνω, ή μαλλον να μην ξεκολλαω ποτε? Θυμαμαι ο καθηγητης των θρησκευτικων μας ελεγε, ποτε μην λετε \"γιατι σε μενα Θεε μου\" γιατι ο Θεος δεν υπακουει στη λογικη των ανθρωπων, μπορειτε μονο να του ζητησετε κουραγιο. Κι οτι εμποδιο και δυσκολια σας εδωσε, το εκανε για καποιο σκοπο. Μπορει αυτο να βοηθαει μερικους. Εχω δει ανθρωπους που πιστευουν βαθια. Προσφατα πηγα σε μια γιατρο και δεν αντεξα, ελαμπε τοσο πολυ!\"Πιστευετε στο Θεο ετσι?\" Τη ρωτησα. \"ναι, πολυ, κακο ειναι?\" \"οχι, απλα μολις σας ειδα το καταλαβα\". Μου εβγαζε τετοια γαληνη, τετοια λαμψη. Εχω συναντησει πολλους τετοιους ανθρωπους βαθια θρησκεομενους. Ξερω οτι αυτο τους ωφελει. Αφηνοντας στην ακρη του θεμα της πιστης γιατι θελει πολλη δουλεια για να κατασταλλαξω και δεν νιωθω καθολου ετοιμη ακομα, ειναι ωφελιμο για μενα να μην κατηγορω, να μην αναρωτιεμαι για τη σταση του Θεου. Να επικεντρωνω αλλου την ενεργεια μου κατα την παλη μου με την ιδια τη ζωη(που περιεχει και το θανατο). Οτι βοηθαει τον καθενα..

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> O Θεός σε όλο αυτό το δρόμο της απώλειας αποτέλεσε και για μένα τον κατ\'εξοχήν σάκο του μποξ. Για όλα αυτός έφταιγε. Για όλες τις δυστυχίες και τις κακοτυχίες και τις αδικίες που προκάλεσε. Τον μίσησα.
> 
> Τώρα, αρχίζω να καταλαβαίνω σιγά σιγά ότι ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει, δε φταίει αυτός...Ίσως να έχουμε εμείς οι θνητοί μερίδιο ευθύνης (εννοώ όχι απαραίτητα μόνο εμείς οι εν ζωή αλλά κι εκείνος που έφυγε σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις)... Αλλά πάλι μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν ευθύνες... Η ζωή αποφασίζει... Ρίχνει τα ζάρια και... όποιον πάρει ο χάρος...



ακριβως εχουμε τον ιδιο σακο του μποξ!!!τον ιδιο!!!!!!!!!γιατι τ ακανει αυτα σε εμας τα πλασματα του???δεν τα κανει μαλλον τα επιτρεπει αλλα γτ τα επιτρεπει??τι ειμαστε πιονια σε σκακι?δεν εχουμε ψυχες???

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ο χαρος ειναι κομματι της ζωης. Η επιρριψη ευθυνων με ωφελει σε κατι? Η με κανει να γυροφερνω εναν σακο του μποξ και να ξαναγυρνω, ή μαλλον να μην ξεκολλαω ποτε? Θυμαμαι ο καθηγητης των θρησκευτικων μας ελεγε, ποτε μην λετε \"γιατι σε μενα Θεε μου\" γιατι ο Θεος δεν υπακουει στη λογικη των ανθρωπων, μπορειτε μονο να του ζητησετε κουραγιο. Κι οτι εμποδιο και δυσκολια σας εδωσε, το εκανε για καποιο σκοπο. Μπορει αυτο να βοηθαει μερικους. Εχω δει ανθρωπους που πιστευουν βαθια. Προσφατα πηγα σε μια γιατρο και δεν αντεξα, ελαμπε τοσο πολυ!\"Πιστευετε στο Θεο ετσι?\" Τη ρωτησα. \"ναι, πολυ, κακο ειναι?\" \"οχι, απλα μολις σας ειδα το καταλαβα\". Μου εβγαζε τετοια γαληνη, τετοια λαμψη. Εχω συναντησει πολλους τετοιους ανθρωπους βαθια θρησκεομενους. Ξερω οτι αυτο τους ωφελει. Αφηνοντας στην ακρη του θεμα της πιστης γιατι θελει πολλη δουλεια για να κατασταλλαξω και δεν νιωθω καθολου ετοιμη ακομα, ειναι ωφελιμο για μενα να μην κατηγορω, να μην αναρωτιεμαι για τη σταση του Θεου. Να επικεντρωνω αλλου την ενεργεια μου κατα την παλη μου με την ιδια τη ζωη(που περιεχει και το θανατο). Οτι βοηθαει τον καθενα..


κι απο την αλλη κι εγω απο αυτον ζηταω κουραγιο!

----------


## anwnimi

Ίντερ εγώ πια κουράστηκα να χρησιμοποιώ το Θεό σαν το σάκο του μποξ. Κάποιες στιγμές βέβαια τον \"ξαναθυμάμαι\" και τον...ξαναχρησιμοποιώ αλλά σχεδόν πολύ σπάνια. Περισσότερο πιστεύω οι όποιες ευθύνες - αν υπάρχουν - είναι ευθύνες ζωντανών και νεκρών παρά πνευμάτων.

Η weird λέει \"γιατι ο Θεος δεν υπακουει στη λογικη των ανθρωπων\". Το πιστεύω.
Απλά δεν ξέρω αν ότι μας συμβαίνει γίνεται για κάποιο λόγο ή όλα είναι απλά \"τυχαία γεγονότα\" δηλαδή αντί να συμβεί κάτι στο διπλανό σου τυχαία συνέβη σε σένα. Βέβαια αυτή η θεώρηση είναι πολύ σκληρή και τραγική γιατί μιλάμε για απώλειες και γενικά δύσκολες καταστάσεις και όχι απλά τυχαία γεγονότα. Μερικές φορές όμως καθώς σκέφτομαι τα δύσκολα γεγονότα της ζωής μου, κάποια λες και συνέβησαν για κάποιο λόγο, για κάποιο σκοπό, αυτή την εντύπωση έχω. Ή ότι όταν συνέβησε ένα πολύ άσχημο γεγονός λες και κάποιος φρόντισε να υπάρχει μια προστασία (μια άλλη συγκυρία,ένας άνθρωπος) ώστε ο πόνος παρόλο που ήταν πολύ σκληρός να μετριαστεί έστω και λίγο... να αποφευχθεί ένα ακόμη εξίσου χείριστο γεγονός...
Βέβαια υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες στιγμές που δεν μπορώ να βρω κανένα νόημα σε αυτές και που με γεμίζουν θυμό και απόγνωση...

\"ειναι ωφελιμο για μενα να μην κατηγορω, να μην αναρωτιεμαι για τη σταση του Θεου. Να επικεντρωνω αλλου την ενεργεια μου κατα την παλη μου με την ιδια τη ζωη(που περιεχει και το θανατο). Οτι βοηθαει τον καθενα.. \"
Έχω σπαταλήσει άπειρη ενέργεια στο να κατηγορώ ώρες, μέρες και νύχτες το Θεό. Πραγματικά όλη αυτή η ενέργεια πήγε χαμένη, τώρα καταλαβαίνω ήταν εντελώς ανώφελο...

----------


## interappted

κι εγω το καταλαβαινω οπως επισης ντρεπομαι μετα οταν αναφωνω Θεε μου.....
αλλα σε καθε ανθρωπινο νου με κριση αυτες οι ερωτησεις στο πουθενα ειναι καπου δικαιολογημενες
απο τη στιγμη που εμεις ο ανθρωποι ουτε τη ζωη εφηυραμε ουτε το θανατο απλα αναγκαζομαστε να τα υποστουμε!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Ο Λιαντίνης - ένας καθηγητής φιλοσοφίας - είπε σε μια διάλεξή του ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι το μόνο έμβιο ον που γνωρίζει ότι θα πεθάνει και ο ίδιος αλλά και κάθε άνθρωπος. Κανένα άλλο ον δε το γνωρίζει αυτό. Έτσι είπε ο άνθρωπος καλείται να κουβαλήσει αυτό το τρομερό φορτίο της γνώσης...Το πως είναι άλλο θέμα και άλλο η θεωρία άλλο η πράξη. Αναρρωτιέμαι αν και ο ίδιος μπόρεσε να το αντέξει...

Όχι να μη ντρέπεσαι για τίποτα, πρέπει να ξεσπάσεις σε αυτό το σάκο του μποξ, ακόμα κι αν είναι ο Θεός - για να έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα τον αφήσεις. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα έτσι λειτούργησε...

----------


## interappted

μακαρι να λειτουργησει κ σε εμενα γιατι το να γκρεμιζεται η πιστη σου γκρεμιζει κ την καθε ελπιδα

----------


## anwnimi

Σε μένα μπορεί να λειτούργησε αλλά δυστυχώς δε σημαίνει ότι ξαναβρήκα την πίστη που είχα κάποτε...

Ναι, είναι τραγικό να πιστεύεις ότι αυτός που σε προστάτευε και σε βοήθαγε ίσως σε κάποιες δύσκολες στιγμές, σε άφησε τόσο μα τόσο απροστάτευτη ή σου ΄στειλε μια τόσο μεγάλη δοκιμασία. Χάνεις όλη σου την ελπίδα και γεμίζεις απόγνωση γιατί πιστεύεις ότι είσαι πια εντελώς μόνη. Όπως το λες Ίντερ. Σε καταλαβαίνω.

Αν θες προσπάθησε όμως να τον ψάξεις, αν έχεις ανάγκη να πιστεύεις σε αυτόν, που πιστεύω ότι έχεις από αυτά που λες (και λίγο πολύ οι περισσότεροι έχουμε την ανάγκη αυτή κι ας ωρυόμαστε κάποιοι για το αν υπάρχει, καλή ώρα σαν κι εμένα). Να ψάξεις αν ήταν έστω και μια φορά παρών σε όλο αυτό το δρόμο της απώλειας και σε ότι σου συνέβησε από τότε. Ίσως σκεφτείς πως, ναι, ήταν παρών κάποια στιγμή, ίσως όχι. Εύχομαι από δω και πέρα να μη σε ξαναξεχάσει και να είναι πάντα δίπλα σου.

----------


## interappted

δεν ξερω πια 
δεν νομιζω να ηταν διπλα μου η τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο εντονα ωστε να το νιωσω
κ πλεον δεν πιστευω στη βοηθεια του
τουλαχιστον αν υπαρχει μου αρκει να κατανοησει τις αντιδρασεις μου
αυτες που του ζηταω τα ρεστα

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο Λιαντίνης - ένας καθηγητής φιλοσοφίας - είπε σε μια διάλεξή του ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι το μόνο έμβιο ον που γνωρίζει ότι θα πεθάνει και ο ίδιος αλλά και κάθε άνθρωπος. Κανένα άλλο ον δε το γνωρίζει αυτό. Έτσι είπε ο άνθρωπος καλείται να κουβαλήσει αυτό το τρομερό φορτίο της γνώσης...Το πως είναι άλλο θέμα και άλλο η θεωρία άλλο η πράξη. Αναρρωτιέμαι αν και ο ίδιος μπόρεσε να το αντέξει...
> 
> Όχι να μη ντρέπεσαι για τίποτα, πρέπει να ξεσπάσεις σε αυτό το σάκο του μποξ, ακόμα κι αν είναι ο Θεός - για να έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα τον αφήσεις. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα έτσι λειτούργησε...


Άσχετο-σχετικό........Ο Λιαντίνης μια ψυχική διαταραχή την είχε έτσι;;Δεν ήταν και ο πιο εντάξει......Ένας άνθρωπος που βάζει τέρμα στην ζωή του δεν είναι και ο πιο εντάξει....

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> δεν ξερω πια 
> δεν νομιζω να ηταν διπλα μου η τουλαχιστον οχι τοσο εντονα ωστε να το νιωσω
> κ πλεον δεν πιστευω στη βοηθεια του
> τουλαχιστον αν υπαρχει μου αρκει να κατανοησει τις αντιδρασεις μου
> αυτες που του ζηταω τα ρεστα


Ωραίο αυτό.......God..Does he exist???Αμφιβάλλω αν θα βρούμε ποτέ την αλήθεια....Μια νέα θεωρία συνδύαζε Θεό-Δαίμονες και Εξωγήινους..Πάμε καλά σκεφτόμουν όπως και το να ασχοληθώ με πιο απλά φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα...

----------


## weird

λοιπον μια που πιασαμε τα περι Θεου και ανθρωπων εχω να παραθεσω τη σελ. 150 απο το εγχειριδιο του πολεμιστη του φωτος, του Παολο Κοελιο. Δεν θυμαμαι πως το λεει ακριθως, θυμαμαι πως οταν το διαβαζα, ενιωσα πολυ κοντα σε αυτο.

----------


## interappted

περιπου θυμασαι τι λεει?σε παρακαλω!

----------


## weird

Αγαπητη μου Ιντερ λεει αυτό
\"Υπαρχουν δυο είδη προσευχών. Η πρώτη ειναι αυτή με την οποία ζηταμε να γινουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, δοκιμαζοντας να προτείνουμε στο Θεο αυτό που πρεπει να κανει. Ο Θεος, που γνωριζει πολυ καλα το καλυτερο για τον καθένα, συνεχιζει να δρα οπως Τον συμφέρει. Και αυτος που προσευχεται μενει με την αισθηση οτι δεν εισακουστηκε. 
Ο δευτερος τυπος πρεσευχής ειναι αυτος στον οποίο, ακομα και χωρίς να κατανοεί τους δρομους του Παντοδυναμου, ο ανθρωπος αφηνει να ολοκληρωθουν στη ζωή του τα σχέδια του Δημιουργού. Ικετεύει να τον γλιτώσει απο τα βάσανα, αναζητά τη χαρά στον Καλο Αγώνα, αλλά ποτέ - σε καμια στιγμή- δεν ξεχνάει να πει τη φράση \"Γενηθητω το θελημα Σου\".
Ο πελιμιστης του φωτος προσευχεται με το δευτερο τροπο.

----------


## weird

Λεει ακομα παρακατω:
\"Μια μεγαλη ομαδα ανθρωπων βρισκεται καταμεσης του δρόμου που οδηγει στον Παραδεισο και τον φραζει.
Ο πουριτανος ρωταει\"Γιατι οι αμαρτωλοι?\"
Και ο ηθικολογος ουρλιαζει \"Η ***** θελει να συμμετασχει στο συμποσιο!\"
Ο φυλακας των κοινωνικων αξιων φωναζει\"Πως να συγχωρησουμε τη μοιχαλιδα, αφου αμαρτησε?\"
Ο μετανοημενος διαρρηγνυει τα ιματια του\"Γιατι να θεραπευσεις εναν τυφλο που σκεφτεται μοναχα την αρρωστια του και ουτε που θα σ\' ευχαριστησει?\"
Ο ασκητης κουναει τα χερια του\"Αφηνεις τη γυναικα ν\' απλωσει στα μαλλια σου πολυτιμο λαδι!Γιατι να μην το πουλησεις και ν\' αγορασεις τροφη?\"
Χαμογελωντας, ο Ιησους κραταει ανοιχτη την πορτα. Και οι πολεμιστες του φωτος μπαινουν, αδιαφορώντας για τα υστερικα ουρλιαχτα.

----------


## interappted

καταρχην σε ευχαριστω
καταδευτερον αυτα που εγραψες τα διαβασα με πολυ προσοχη
κ ξερω οτι θα τα σκεφτω πολυ
οπως σκεφτομαι πολυ το θρησκευτικο κ συχνα μετανιωνω που βρισκομαι ασεβης
απο την αλλη δεν παυω να πιστευω οτι εμεις οι ανθρωποι ευθυνομαστε για πολλα σην ζωη μας
αλλα απο την αλλη πολλα ειναι περα απο τις δυναμεις μας!κι ομως..
κ τελικα ποιος δεν θα θελε να πιστευει οτι υπαρχει ενας δημιουργος που ενδιαφερεται για μας κ μας συμπονει??

----------


## anwnimi

\"Άσχετο-σχετικό........Ο Λιαντίνης μια ψυχική διαταραχή την είχε έτσι;;Δεν ήταν και ο πιο εντάξει......Ένας άνθρωπος που βάζει τέρμα στην ζωή του δεν είναι και ο πιο εντάξει.... \"

Γι\'αυτό είπα και \"Αναρρωτιέμαι αν και ο ίδιος μπόρεσε να το αντέξει...\" Μάλλον τι αναρρωτιέμαι, δεν μπόρεσε.

 :Smile:  Αυτά δεν είναι τα σχήματα τα οξύμωρα; Αυτός που διακήρυττε ότι όλη η ζωή μας πρέπει να είναι μια μελέτη θανάτου για να τη ζούμε αληθινά πήγε και έβαλε τέρμα...
Όπως και ο Μπουσκάλια που έγραφε \"Να ζεις, ν\'αγαπάς και να μαθαίνεις\" και...

Weird μου, τελικά υπάρχουν μερικά βιβλία μη θεολογικά βιβλία που σε κάνουν να θες να αρχίσεις να πιστεύεις... Όπως και άλλα θεολογικά που σε κάνουν να θες να πάψεις να πιστεύεις (δυστυχώς μου έδωσαν ένα τέτοιο στην πιο άσχημη στιγμή της ζωής μου και ήθελα να το κάψω!). Ακούγεται πολύ όμορφο το βιβλίο... Και θα συμφωνήσω με την Ίντερ σ\'αυτό: 

\"κ τελικα ποιος δεν θα θελε να πιστευει οτι υπαρχει ενας δημιουργος που ενδιαφερεται για μας κ μας συμπονει?? \" 
Ποιος;;; Όλοι, ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι, δεν αντέχουμε να πιστέψουμε ότι είμαστε εντελώς μόνοι, ειδικά όταν μας έχουν αφήσει αγαπημένα πρόσωπα. Υπάρχει η μεγάλη ανάγκη να πιστέψουμε ότι κάποια πατρική ανώτερη δύναμη υπάρχει...και ενδιαφέρεται...και συμπονεί...
Τι σημασία έχει αν υπάρχει; Μερικές φορές η πίστη σε κάτι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από το αντικείμενο της πίστεως...Όταν κρατάει τον άνθρωπο όρθιο...

----------


## magda-ps.

Η πίστη σε μια ανώτερη δύναμη μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολύ έναν άνθρωπο να ξεπεράσει το πένθος κι οποιεσδήποτε άλλες δυσκολίες. Η πίστη όμως ότι υπάρχει ζωή μετά θάνατον, αυτή κρατάει ζωντανούς αυτούς που μένουν πίσω και τους δίνει ελπίδα ότι θα ξανασυναντήσουν τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα. Ίσως να ακούγεται αφελές για κάποιους, αλλά βλέπω γύρω μου, αυτούς που δεν πιστεύουν, πόσο δύσκολα περνούν το πένθος, πόσο δεν μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν στην νέα κατάσταση. Από την πρώτη στιγμή που έχασα τον μπαμπά μου, τον ένιωθα δίπλα μου, να με κοιτάει, να είναι κοντά μου, να ακούει τα παράπονά μου, να με φροντίζει. Η μητέρα μου απ\'την άλλη που δεν πολυπιστεύει, δυσκολεύεται ακόμη να το ξεπεράσει. Για το αν υπάρχουν οι ψυχές και η μεταθάνατον ζωή, δεν φτάνουν μόνο τα βιβλία για να το πιστεψει κανείς. Κι αυτό βίωμα είναι. Έχω ζήσει καταστάσεις που με κάνουν να πιστεύω ακράδαντα στην πνευματική φύση των ανθρώπων. Κι αυτή η φύση δεν έχει να κάνει απαραίτητα με τη θρησκεία. Τα ζητήματα αυτά τα αντιλαμβάνεται καθένας με τον τρόπο του.

----------


## magda-ps.

Ένα παράδειγμα, κι αν κάποιοι κοροιδέψουν, δεν πειράζει. Όταν πέθανε ο παππούς μου στεναχωρέθηκα πολύ, έκλαψα πολύ κι εγώ και όλοι γιατί ήταν μια ψυχούλα που για όλους μας είχε αγάπη. Όσο ζούσε όμως, λόγω υποχρεώσεων προσωπικών δεν μπορούσα τα τελευταία χρόνια να τον βλέπω συχνά. Από τότε που πέθανε τον έβλεπα συνέχεια μα συνέχεια στον ύπνο μου για πέντε χρόνια περίπου. Τον πρώτο χρόνο σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Από τότε που πέθανε, αν κάποιος αρρωστήσει στο σπίτι, αν γίνει κάτι, οτιδήποτε, καλό ή κακό με ειδοποιεί. Μάλιστα έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο γιατί τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και τους λέω, τι συμβαίνει και δε μου είπατε?Αυτό έχει συμβεί τουλάχιστον καμιά δεκαριά φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τον νιώθω κοντά μου. Σε σημαντικές στιγμές της ζωής μου τον νιώθω δίπλα μου να με προστατεύει. Μου λέει πάντα πότε η γιαγιά είναι στο νοσοκομείο κι ας μου το χουν κρύψει όλοι. Κάτι τέτοιες καταστάσεις και παρόμοιες δεν με αφήνουν και για πολύ να πενθήσω. Πιστεύω πως οι ψυχές είναι δίπλα μας και πως ο καθένας μας έχει πνευματική φύση με διαφορέτικές ιδιότητες και ανάγκες από το σώμα. Μια φύση που ζητάει να απελευθερωθεί από τα δεσμά του σώματος και που πετάει ελεύθερη μετά το θάνατο.

----------


## Kleiw

Δηλ Μαγδα η ανησυχία στο όνειρο επιβεβαιώνεται πάντα στην πραγματικότητα ?

----------


## magda-ps.

Δεν είναι ανησυχία. Είναι κανονική προπειδοποίση. Ναι, πάντα. Μια άλλη φορά ήταν ένα ανηψάκι μου ένα μόλις χρονών στο νοσοκομείο πολύ βαριά. Είχαμε κάποιες νύχτες ξάγρυπνοι. Κάποια στιγμή κουράστηκα και πήγα να κοιμηθώ για λίγο το μεσημέρι. Έρχεται ο παππούς και μου λέει : \"σήκω τώρα αμέσως η άλλη έχει τρελαθεί στο κλάμα\". Πάω και βρίσκω την ξαδέρφη μου να κλαίει και να οδύρεται γιατί το παιδί είχει επιπλοκή και να μου λέει που είσουνα σε χρειαζόμουνα δίπλα μου.
Κάτι τέτοια και πολλά άλλα περίεργα.
Όπως, έχω παρατηρήσει, όταν είμαι μέρες άυπνη ή κάνω πολλές μέρες νηστεία ή προσευχή, όταν γενικώς τρέφω το πνεύμα και αμελώ το σώμα, τότε έχω ικανότητες που τον άλλο καιρό δεν τις κατέχω. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι τρέφουμε το σώμα και αμελούμε το πνεύμα. παρόλα αυτά αυτό υπάρχει και έχει τις ανάγκες του και μας δηλώνει την παρουσία του. Νομίζω ότι η πνευματικότητα, εκτός από βαθύτερη ανάγκη είναι μια πραγματικότητα, και δεν αποτελεί απλα εφεύρεση των παππάδων, των συγγραφέων και των ποιητών.
Ακόμη και σ\'ευτό το forum κάποιες ψυχές συναντιούνται, επικοινωνούν, ανταλλάσουν απόψεις και συναισθήματα χωρίς να βλέπονται, χωρίς να είναι κοντά τα σώματά τους. Κάπως έτσι περίπου νιώθω και την επικοινωνία των ψυχών.

----------


## magda-ps.

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι εμείς κι οι νεκροί ζούμε σε παράλληλες πραγματικότητες που σε κάποια σημεία τέμνονται και επικοινωνούμε. Κάποιοι μπορούν πιο εύκολα να επικοινωνήσουν. Κάποιοι όχι. Όλοι όμως νομίζω έχουμε εμπειρία της \"άυλης\" φύσης μας με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## Kleiw

Ενδιαφέρον Μαγδα !

Εγω δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιες εμπειρίες !

Υπαρχει λες εξήγηση ?

----------


## interappted

δεν ξερω τι υπαρχει πραγματικα
αλλοι μιλαν για κολαση κ παραδεισο,αλλοι για ανασταση, αλλοι για μετενσαρκωση...ο καθενας οπως παρηγορειται περισσοτερο προκριμενου να συμβιβαστουν με την ανυπαρξια.
το σιγουρο ειναι οτι κατι σιγουρο υπαρχει
κατι που δεν ειναι σε θεση το μυαλο μου να καταλαβει η ακομα κ να δεχτει...
το Σαββατο πηγα στα κοιμητηρια ειχα να παω 3 βδομαδες για πρωτη φορα μετα απο 1 χρονο κ 10 μηνες
εκατσα, ξεδωσα,εκλαψα,μοιραστηκα με τον αντρα μου τις ανησυχιες μου για το γιο μας
τελικα καποια στιγμη αναφωνησα:Θεε μου τι θελεις να νιωσω για σενα εδω μεσα?????????????

----------


## evdoxiam

καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια εδω
ηθελα απλα να κανω μια ερωτηση που δυστυχως τοσο καιρο βασανιζει το μυαλο μου
ειμαι ψυχολογος και εδω και δυο χρονια που εχω τελειωσει το πανεπιστημιο ψαχνω να βρω δουλεια
προκηρυξεις του ΑΣΕΠ δεν κοιταω καν γιατι σχεδον ολες ζητουν προυπηρεσια
το θεμα ειναι οτι κανεις δεν προσλαμβανει εναν ψυχολογο αν δεν εχει εμπειρια
εμεις τα νεα παιδια που τελειωνουμε τις σχολες μας που περιμενουν ολοι αυτοι να βρουμε την προυπηρεσια?
λες και ολοι αυτοι που σημερα περιμενουν απο μας να εχουμε εμπειρια ξεκινησαν μαθημενοι
καποιος δεν πρεπει να μας βοηθησει να κανουμε μια αρχη?
εχω απελπιστει πολυ με αυτο το θεμα

----------


## NikosD.

Συνάδελφε,
ο ΑΣΕΠ έχει πολύ πένθος,
όμως σε αυτό το θέμα μιλούμε για άλλα πένθη.
Ανοιξε θέμα στο κατάλληλο φόρουμ σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## Kleiw

στο κατάλληλο φόρουμ ή στο κατάλληλο σημείο του φόρουμ ?

----------


## interappted

τελος παντων οπουδηποτε αλλου εκτος απο ςδω που ειμαστε καποια ατομα κι ανταλλασουμε σκεψεις κ αλληλοπαρηγοριομαστε απο το πενθος δικων μας ανθρωπων..

----------


## anwnimi

Μάγδα πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα έκανα εγώ τουλάχιστον θα ήταν να γελάσω. Και βέβαια όχι, μάλλον μια κρυφή ζήλια ένιωσα. Που έχεις τη δυνατότητα να συναισθάνεσαι πνευματικά τους δικούς σου ανθρώπους.

Εμένα η μόνη επαφή με το μπαμπά μου είναι μέσω ονείρων που πραγματικά βλέπω πάρα πολλά, τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι όμως αρκετά λιγότερα και αυτό με στενοχωρεί. Μέχρι και συζητήσεις κάνουμε στα όνειρα αυτά. Και όταν τα βλέπω καταλαβαίνω την ώρα που κοιμάμαι ότι είμαι πάρα πολύ ευτυχισμένη! Συνήθως ξυπνάω αμέσως μετά από ένα πολύ ζωντανό όνειρο και η διάθεσή μου κάνει μια κατακόρυφη πτώση μόλις συνειδητοποιήσω ότι ήταν απλά ένα όνειρο...

Για μένα όμως που δεν έχω δυστυχώς επαφή με πνευματική διάσταση τα όνειρά μου είναι μάλλον δικές μου μυθοπλασίες...

----------


## magda-ps.

Όλοι έχουμε επαφή, απλά δεν την αισθανόμαστε πάντα. Και γω τώρα τελευταία δεν τον βλέπω τον μπαμπά μου συχνά στον ύπνο μου. Νιώθω όμως ότι με προστατεύει από κει που είναι . Τον πρώτο χρόνο τον έβλεπα πολύ συχνά, αλλά είχα και πάρα πολλά προβλήματα, στα οποία, νομίζω με κάποιο τρόπο έβαλε το χεράκι του να λυθούν.Νιώθω όμως την παρουσία του. Μάλλον είναι θέμα πίστης στην άλλη ζωή. Παντως, είναι δύσκολο το πένθος. Και αυτές τις μέρες κατάλαβα πως υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας άνθρωπος στη ζωή μου που δεν θα άντεχα να φύγει από κοντά μου. Και δεν είναι αυτό το άτομο η μητέρα μου. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν αντέχουμε να τους χάσουμε. Που μας συμπληρώνουν και μας δίνουν ζωή. Κι ο ζωντανός ο χωρισμός πένθος προκαλεί. Ίσως και πιο επώδυνο καμιά φορά.

----------


## magda-ps.

Έγραφα όλα αυτά για το πένθος και μετά ρώτησα τον εαυτό μου, \"είσαι ειλικρινής?\" Λες για τη μητέρα σου που έχασε το σύντροφό της, εσύ τι θάκανες στη θέση της? Και τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι άμα πάθει τίποτα το μωρό μου θα τρελαθώ. Δεν θα το αντέξω. 
Σκέφτομαι και για τη μητέρα της φίλης μου πόσο να αντέξει να βλέπει τέσσερα αγγελούδια να μεγαλώνουν χωρίς μαμά? Πως να το αντέξει που έφυγε πρώτο το παιδί της? Δεν αντέχεται. Άσχετα αν βαθειά μέσα μου νιώθω ότι ήταν τόσο αγνή ψυχή η φίλη μου που δεν ταίριαζε σ\'αυτόν τον κόσμο. Πήγε σε άλλον κόσμο κι έγινε άγγελος. Ήταν τόσο καλή. Δέχονταν να την υποτιμούν, να τη λένε χαζή και χίλια δυο και τα ανεχότανε. Γι\'αυτήν σημασία είχε ο άντρας και τα παιδιά. της. Ούτε η γνώμη του κόσμου, ούτε ότι δεν ήταν όμορφη, ούτε φιλοδοξίες, τίποτα. Δούλευε αγογγυστα απ\'το πρωι ως το βράδυ για να φροντίσει την οικογένειά της. Τέτοιες ψυχές της παίρνει ο Θεός πιο νωρίς. Και δεν το λέω σαν παρηγοριά. Έτσι το αισθάνομαι. Κι ότι αυτές οι ψυχές από κει πάνω μας προστατεύουν με έναν τρόπο. Προσεύχονται για μας.

----------


## interappted

κι εγω τον πρωτο χρονο εβλεπα συνεχεια τον αντρα μου κ μαλιστα μου εδινε συμβουλες για το παιδι μου κ μου λεγε να κανω κουραγιο
τωρα πια δεν τον βλεπω καθολου 
ομως ο γιος μας τον βλεπει καθε μερα κ σκεφτομαι οτι ισως αυτος να τον εχει περισσοτερη αναγκη κ να πηγαινει στον υπνο του
παντως καθε φορα που τον εβλεπα ενιωθα ακριβως οτι κι εσυ anwnimi μια χαρα,,τον παρακαλουσα να κατσει μαζι μας
κ μου λεγε ξερεις οτι δεν μπορω
κ κει παντα ξυπνουσα κ χτυπιομαουνα στο κλαμα οτι ηταν απλα ενα ονειρο ..
οτι δεν μπορω πια να τον αγγιξω να τον δω να τον αγκαλιασω παρα μονο στον υπνο μου
τοσο καλα....

----------


## weird

Μαγδα,
Ειπες τοσο σπουδαια πραγματα, μου προκαλοεσαν βαθια το ενδιαφερον! Σ ευχαριστω κι εγω για το μοιρασμα..
Συμφωνω απολυτα με αυτο που λες! Εβαλες σε λεξεις κατι που δεν μπορουσα να διαχωρισω καλα, να το επεξεργαστω πληρως... Αλλο το ζητημα της πνευματικοτητας, της αυλης υπαρξης και αλλο της θρησκειας. Βεβαια η θρησκεια μπορει να γινει ενα καλο μονοπατι προς την πνευματικοτητα. Για μενα το πιο ακραδαντο πειστηριο για την ωφελεια της θρησκειας ειναι η απαλη, λαμπερη, γαληνεμενη αυρα ανθρωπων που πιστευουν βαθια. Το εχω ηδη αναφερει.
Ωστοσο αυτο για το οποιο ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρη, ειναι η πνευματικοτητα του ανρθωπου. Νιωθω πως αυτο ειναι ο σκοπος μου, να κυνηγω το πνευμα μου, να ερθω σε επαφη μαζι του, να ανεβαινω επιπεδα υπαρξης, να επικοινωνω με αλλους... Οχι, ολοι αυτοι, οι ποιητες, οι καλλιτεχνες, με κατι ηρθαν σε επαφη, κατι εχουν να μας κελαηδησουν!
Βιωνω τη δικη μου πνευματικοτητα σαν εξελιξη εσωτερικη και κατ επεκταση εξωτερικη. Οπως ειπες, ο καθε ενας απο εμας εχει το δικο του χαρισμα, τις δικες του ιδιοτητες. Ειναι πολυ ομορφο αυτο που εχεις εσυ, το να επικοινωνεις με την υπαρξη περα απο τα γιηνα ορια.
Επισης με αγγιξε παρα πολυ αυτο που ειπες. Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να μας δινουν ζωη πραγματικα, λαμψη, χαρα, να μας βγαλουν τον καλυτερο εαυτο μας. Ανθρωποι σημαντικοι. Ενταξει, τα ειχαμε ηδη μεσα μας ολα αυτα, τα ειχα μεσα μου, αλλα ενιωσα οτι η σχεση μου με αυτον τον ανθρωπο τα εκανε να ανθισουν. Και οντως, ο ζωντανος χωρισμος ειναι τοσο επωδυνη απωλεια!! Εχεις αναγκη να \"πεθανεις\" μεσα σου τον αλλον, προσπαθω ομως αυτη τη φορα να μην το κανω αυτο... \'
Σ ευχαριστω πραγματικα για τα λογια σου. Για την επικοινωνια των ψυχων μας, αξιζει :Smile:

----------


## weird

Ιντερ, εγω τις λιγες φορες που εχω δει τη μαμα μου,
ειτε θα ειναι κατι μακαβριο(δεν θα ηθελα να μπω σε λεπτομερειες)
ειτε θα με κοιταει απλα, φευγαλεα, 
ειτε θα την κοιτω εγω 
ειτε θα ξυπνω αμεσως λεγοντας πως αποκλειεται! Εχει πεθανει, βλεπω ονειρο...
Δεν την βλεπω συχνα ειναι η αληθεια. Την εχω αρκετα θαμμενη μεσα μου.

----------


## interappted

αυτο που λες weird ειναι τοσο σημαντικο
ζωντανους η νεκρους καποιους ανθρωπους οσο σημαντικοι κ να υπηρξαν για μας πρεπει η ακουσια τους θαβουμε κ μεσα μας για να υπαρχει το μπροστα η εστω το τωρα
δεν πηγα στα κοιμητηρια απο τη μια νιωθω σκατα που δεν πηγα απο την αλλη μοιαζει πια να μην θελλω να ξεερω οτι ειναι το σωμα του εκει
ανατριχιαζω
τροφοδωτω το πενθος
κι εχω ενα μωρακι κ στα 5 του μωρακι ειναι για μενα που εχασε τον ενα του γονιο κι εγω θα πρεπει να ειμαι διπλα του δυνατη με στιγμες που σπαω που κομματιαζομαι αλλα παντα δυνατη
προχθες ειδα τον αντρα μου στον υπνο μου τοσο ζωντανα!!!!
αβυσσος το υποσεινηδητο...
κ ελεγε οτι ειναι κατα του γαμου
τα χασα
κι απο τοτε..
μαλλον δεν θα θελα να τον ξαναδω στον υπνο μου

----------


## interappted

εχθες ο γιος μου ξαφνικα αρχισε να λεει οτι δεν θελει να πηγαινει σχολειο κι οτι δεν του αρεσει να κοιμαται.προσπαθησα να δω με συζητηση τι συμβαινει κ αρχισε να κλαει κ να μου λεει\"μαμα θελω τον μπαμπα μου..δεν αντεχω αλλο\"ανατριχιασα στην ιδεα οτι 5 χρονων παιδι μου ειπε δεν αντεχω αλλο
ξεσπασε σε λιγμους
προσπαθησα,φανηκα δυνατη να τον παρηγορησω ουτε κι ξερω τι του λεγα
μεσα μου ομως διαλυθηκα εγινα 1000 κομματια
δεν εκλεισα ματι ολη νυχτα!
ειδα οτι τοσο καιρο ημουν πολυ εγωιστρια που εστιαζα στο δικο μου πενθος θεωρωντας οτι ο γιος μου ως μικρος ξεχνιεται..
κι ομως το παιδι μου δεν ξεχνιεται τελικα
ποιος ξερει πως πενθει ενα παιδι????
παει σε ειδικο εδω κ εναμιση χρονο ομως οταν ανοιγεται η ψυχουλα του ειναι μαυρη απο τα 5 του!
αδικο κ δικιο σ αυτη τη ζωη?????????
ματαιοτης ματαιοτητων τα παντα ματαιοτης

----------


## weird

ιντερ μου
πιστευω τα παιδια βιωνουν μεν διαφορετικα με μας τους \"μεγαλους\" αλλα ουτε πονουν ουτε καταλαβαινουν λιγοτερο...
Μπορει να σου ακουστει καπως, αλλα χαιρομαι για τα λογια του γιου σου, επειδη το επεξεργαζεται, ανοιγεται σε σενα, εκφραζεται. Το θεωρω σημαντικο. Το χειροτερο θα ηταν να ειχε γινει ενα θεμα ταμπου, το οποιο πλαναται σαν σκια, αλλα δε μιλαμε γι αυτο.
Αληθεια τα αναφερεις αυτα στην ψυχολογο του μικρου?
Ισως να θελει να το μοιραστει μαζι σου, να το περασετε μαζι ολο αυτο. Μπορεις να του μιλας για το μπαμπα του, να του δινεις πληροφοριες για το πως ηταν, να μοιραζεσαι και τα δικα σου συναισθηματα.. Να δωσεις ενα συγκεκριμενο σχημα στην απουσια του πατερα, κατι που εγινε, μας ποναει αλλα ειμαστε εδω, μαζι και το περναμε.
Δεν θελω να κανω την ειδικο, αυτη θα ξερει καλυτερα. 
Παντως και το δικο σου κομματι ειναι σημαντικο. Αν δεν το διαχειριστεις πρωτα εσυ, πως θα κατευθυνεις και τον μικρο, ο οποιος ζητα τη βοηθεια σου?

----------


## interappted

σε ευχαριστω πολυ weird δεν εχω κανενα σκοπο να κρυψω απο το γιο μου στοιχεια για τον πατερα του επεδη με πονανε.Θελω να ειναι παρων στο μυαλο του κ στην καρδια του .Απο κει κ περα ηταν η δευτερη φορα που μου ανοιχτηκε
κι εγψ το θεωρω σημαντικο το να το μοιραστει μαζι μου
μεχρι τωρα μονο η επιθετικοτητα του κ η υπερκινητικοτητα του μου δειχνε οτι δεν αισθανεται καλα
δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα η οχι αλλα του ειπα οτι ο ο πατερας του δεν προσεχε αρκετα τη ζωη του
μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι θυμαται ο μικρος οτι επινε πολυ!!δεν το αρνηθηκα να μη θεοποιησω την εικονα του ..ημουν απολυτα ειλιρινης
κ ξερεις καμια φορα η πειρα ειναι πιο σημαντικη βοηθεια απο τους ειδικους χωρις να υποτιμω καθολου την βοηθεια τους
απο την μια ικανοποιηθηκα απο υην εμπιστοσυνη του σε εμενα 
απο την αλλη οταν μου λεγε να κανω κατι...ενιωσα απαισια

----------


## weird

Ναι, καμια φορα, οι ειδικοι μπορει να πεσουν εξω... Να μην εχουν την πειρα. Καλα κανεις και ακους την πειρα σου, ειναι πολυτιμη.
Ειναι δυσκολο να νιωθεις το ανημπορο... Οταν σου ζητα να κανεις κατι εννοω...
Καταλαβαινω, οσο μπορω.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> σε ευχαριστω πολυ weird δεν εχω κανενα σκοπο να κρυψω απο το γιο μου στοιχεια για τον πατερα του επεδη με πονανε.Θελω να ειναι παρων στο μυαλο του κ στην καρδια του .Απο κει κ περα ηταν η δευτερη φορα που μου ανοιχτηκε
> κι εγψ το θεωρω σημαντικο το να το μοιραστει μαζι μου
> μεχρι τωρα μονο η επιθετικοτητα του κ η υπερκινητικοτητα του μου δειχνε οτι δεν αισθανεται καλα
> δεν ξερω αν εκανα καλα η οχι αλλα του ειπα οτι ο ο πατερας του δεν προσεχε αρκετα τη ζωη του
> μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι θυμαται ο μικρος οτι επινε πολυ!!δεν το αρνηθηκα να μη θεοποιησω την εικονα του ..ημουν απολυτα ειλιρινης
> κ ξερεις καμια φορα η πειρα ειναι πιο σημαντικη βοηθεια απο τους ειδικους χωρις να υποτιμω καθολου την βοηθεια τους
> απο την μια ικανοποιηθηκα απο υην εμπιστοσυνη του σε εμενα 
> απο την αλλη οταν μου λεγε να κανω κατι...ενιωσα απαισια


Φαίνεται οτι έχετε μια πολύ όμορφη αμφίδρομη σχέση...Το παιδί σου πρέπει να νιώθει πολύ ασφάλεια μαζί σου για να φτάσει στο σημείο να σου ζητήσει να κάνεις κάτι. Ξέρεις, στα μάτια του ίσως να είσαι ο δυνατός ενήλικας που μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα, να τον γλιτώσει από τον πόνο. Με συγκινεί αυτό, γιατί εγώ δεν ένοιωσα ποτέ τόση ασφάλεια με τη μητέρα μου. 
Από την άλλη, εσύ ξέρεις οτι δεν μπορείς να του πάρεις αυτό τον πόνο. Αλλά μπορείς να είσαι δίπλα του και να τον βιώσετε μαζί. Να πενθήσετε μαζί.

----------


## interappted

Αυτο θελω κι εγω
αλλα μεσα σε 1 χρονο κ 10μιση μηνες ειναι η δευτερη φορα που μου ανοιγεται
απο την αλλη οταν με πιανουν οι δυνατες μου πενθιμες στιγμες κλειδαμπαρονομαι στο δωματειο μου για να ξεσπασω κ τοτε γινομαι νευρικη κ θελω να απομονωθω αυτο ειναι ενα πολυ μελανο στοιχειο της σχεσης μας μιας κ ειναι οι περισσοτερες στιγμες
νιωθω τυψεις για αυτο αλλα τελικα δεν μπορωνα δυναμωσω αν δεν κατσω να απομονωθω να ξεσπασω να χαλαρωσω να σκεφτω..ποσο υπομονη χρειαζεται απο αυτους που μενουν πισω απο ενα θανατο???πεθαινει ενας κι η υπολοιπη οικογενεια (στη δικη μου περιπτωση εγω κι ο γιος μου )καθημερινα ζουμε αντιμρτωπιζοντας οπως μπορουμε το χαμο του

----------


## Φοίβη

Έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ είναι πολύ πολύ σημαντικό που ο γιος σου κατάφερε να σου ανοιχτεί, έστω και δυο φορές μέσα σε αυτό το μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Ίσως θα βοηθούσε αν , σε κάποια στιγμή σχετικά ήρεμη από πένθιμα συναισθήματα, να καθόσασταν και να συζητούσατε ή να εκδραματίζατε κάποια πράγματα και συναισθήματα. Σκέφτομαι οτι αν ήμουν παιδί, θα μου ήταν πιο ξεκάθαρο αν η μαμά μου πχ μου εξηγούσε γιατί κλειδαμπαρώνεται κάποιες στιγμές στο δωμάτιό της.
Υπάρχουν πολλά συναισθήματα και δύσκολα συναισθήματα. Ίσως να μην χρειάζεται να κάνετε τίποτα περισσότερο παρά να τα αγκαλιάσετε...

----------


## interappted

κι εγω του εξηγω οτι κλειδαμπαρωνομαι γιατι περναω δυσκολα κ θελω να σκεφτω το μελλον κ πως θα γινει να το περασουμε οσο πιο ανωδυνα γινεται
καποιες φορες διχνει να το καταλαβαινεικαποιες οχι
δεν ξερω πως μπορει να σκεφτετια το μυαλουδακι του 
ισως εκεινες τις ωρες να με χρειαζεται
αλλα κι εγω χρειαζομαι το χρονο μου
για να τα παμε καλυτερα πρεπει να ξεφωρτιζομαι
καποια στιγμη ισως το καταλαβει
το σιγουρο ειναι οτι τωρα που πλησιαζουν οικογενειακες γιορτες τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν 
η απουσια του αντρα μου γινεται ολο κ πιο εντονη
απο την αλλη στις 1 φεβρουαριου κλεινει πια 2 χρονια ημερολογιακα γιατι στην ψυχη μου δεν περασε ουτε μερα κ αλλωτε οταν μου λειπει πολυ νιωθω οτι περασαν αιωνες
το πενθος εχει δικο του χρονοδιαγραμμα κοντρα στο ημερολογιακο
η απουσια του εχει σχεδον συνηθιστει αλλα ποναει το ιδιο
κ τωρα ειναι ολα μαζι οι γιορτες κ καπακι τα 2 χρονια
θα επιβιωσουμε

----------


## Φοίβη

Το πένθος έχει δικό του χρονοδιάγραμμα, ακριβώς όπως το λες. Και θέλει και το σεβασμό του. Για μένα είναι λίγο σαν ένα απαιτητικό παιδί που ζητάει την προσοχή, ακόμα και τις πιο ακατάλληλες στιγμές. 
Η ανησυχία είναι μην εγκλωβιστείς μέσα σ\' αυτό. Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό? Υπάρχουν άτομα που ειδικεύονται στο πένθος και την απώλεια.

----------


## nave

διαβαζω ολα αυτα που γραφετε και πραγματικα λυπαμαι. ο θανατος ανεκαθεν με φοβιζε πολυ. περασα φασεις που φοβομουν οτι το επομενο λεπτο πεθανω. σκεφτομαι καμια φορα οτι η ζωη ειναι δωρο αδωρον! παρ ολα αυτα το προβλημα ειναι οτι πενθω προκαταβολικα! στεναχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ για αυτα που θα ρθουν (θανατος) και δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα . πρωι βραδυ το μονο μου αγχος ειναι μην παθει κατι ο πατερας μου. κλαιω συνεχεια στην ιδεα. ισως η ποιοτητα ζωης του. (μονο δουλεια και κουραση τιποτα αλλο) να με αγχωνει τοσο. τρελλαινομαι οτι καποτε θα συμβει. εχω πραγματικη ψυχωση.. τελειωσα ψυχολογια αλλα αν δεν γιατρεψω τους φοβους μου μπορω να βοηθησω αλλους??

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by nave_
> διαβαζω ολα αυτα που γραφετε και πραγματικα λυπαμαι. ο θανατος ανεκαθεν με φοβιζε πολυ. περασα φασεις που φοβομουν οτι το επομενο λεπτο πεθανω. σκεφτομαι καμια φορα οτι η ζωη ειναι δωρο αδωρον! παρ ολα αυτα το προβλημα ειναι οτι πενθω προκαταβολικα! στεναχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ για αυτα που θα ρθουν (θανατος) και δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα . πρωι βραδυ το μονο μου αγχος ειναι μην παθει κατι ο πατερας μου. κλαιω συνεχεια στην ιδεα. ισως η ποιοτητα ζωης του. (μονο δουλεια και κουραση τιποτα αλλο) να με αγχωνει τοσο. τρελλαινομαι οτι καποτε θα συμβει. εχω πραγματικη ψυχωση.. τελειωσα ψυχολογια αλλα αν δεν γιατρεψω τους φοβους μου μπορω να βοηθησω αλλους??


Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις, μοιάζει σαν να εμβολιάζεσαι. Ξέρεις, παίρνεις μια δοκιμαστική δόση πένθους, λίγο λίγο, ξανά και ξανά.
Δεν ξέρω αν οι φόβοι γιατρεύονται ποτέ πλήρως. Πιστεύω όμως οτι αν, μέσω δικής σου προσωπικής ανάπτυξης και θεραπείας, γνωρίσεις και νιώσεις όσο καλύτερα μπορείς το μέρος αυτό που φοβάται, τότε θα μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις άλλους.
Δες το σαν μια ευαίσθητη μέση. Δεν περνάει ποτέ εντελώς, αλλά με τον καιρό μαθαίνεις υπο ποιές συνθήκες είναι πιο επίφοβο να την πιάσει ο πόνος και τι μπορέις να κάνεις για να την ανακουφίσεις. Κι αν μπροστά σου βρεθεί ένας άνθρωπος που σου ζητήσει βοήθεια, ακόμα και αν σε πιάσει η μέση σου, θα ξέρεις πως να το αντιμετωπίσεις ή μέχρι πόσο μπορέις να αντέξεις.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> \"Άσχετο-σχετικό........Ο Λιαντίνης μια ψυχική διαταραχή την είχε έτσι;;Δεν ήταν και ο πιο εντάξει......Ένας άνθρωπος που βάζει τέρμα στην ζωή του δεν είναι και ο πιο εντάξει.... \"
> 
> Γι\'αυτό είπα και \"Αναρρωτιέμαι αν και ο ίδιος μπόρεσε να το αντέξει...\" Μάλλον τι αναρρωτιέμαι, δεν μπόρεσε.* Όντως δεν μπόρεσε....*
> 
>  Αυτά δεν είναι τα σχήματα τα οξύμωρα; Αυτός που διακήρυττε ότι όλη η ζωή μας πρέπει να είναι μια μελέτη θανάτου για να τη ζούμε αληθινά πήγε και έβαλε τέρμα...* Κοίτα ναι.Από τα ολίγα που έχω καταλάβει η υγιής στάση είναι αυτή που αγαπάς την ζωή και όχι το θάνατο.Όταν κάποιου του γίνεται εμμονή ο θάνατος μάλλον είναι λίγο ανησυχητικό..Ο Λιαντίνης δε έλεγε \"Ξέρω πως θα με πουν τρελό αλλά δεν είμαι....\" Μπορεί να ήταν όμως καταθλιπτικός..Χεχε..Ψυχίατ ρος βγήκε σε κανάλι στην ανεύρεση του πτώματος του Λιαντίνη και είπε στο περίπου ότι ο άνθρωπος είχε κάποια ψυχοπαθολογία..Αυτό που αναρωτιόμουν είναι πως ένας καθηγητής \"διδάσκει\" την καταθλιπτική του στάση ζωής..Βέβαια πόσοι και πόσοι δεν είμαστε καταθλιπτικοί;Δεν θα ζήσουμε;;Αυτό το ερώτημα είχα μέσα μου..Γιατί ωραία ρε φίλε,εσύ δημιούργησες μια \"πενταλογία\" θανάτου με ίσως ενδιαφέρουσες σκέψεις-καλλιτεχνικές ή ό,τι.Είχες μια απαισιόδοξη στάση ζωής αλλά οι άλλοι τι φταίνε;;;;Και αυτό το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ κατά καιρούς ως καταθλιπτική...Προσπαθώ να μην βγάζω την μαυρίλα μου.....Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο κόσμος είναι μαύρος αλλά ας μην γίνει και αυριανή νοοτροπία.....*
> Όπως και ο Μπουσκάλια που έγραφε \"Να ζεις, ν\'αγαπάς και να μαθαίνεις\" και...
> * Διάβασα από το φόρουμ ότι και αυτός φούνταρε..Όντως οξύμωρο.......Πάντως το βιβλιαράκι του μια χαρά μου φάνηκε.....Τον έπιασε μετά την συγγραφή του έργου του το καταθλιπτικό ή όταν το έγραφε τα είχε τσούξει ολίγον!!!!!!*
> 
> ...

----------


## weird

Paidia
προσφατα σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο επεσε στα χερια μου ενα βιβλιο για τον Λιαντινη,
χωρις να εχω ειδικευμενες γνωσεις, δεν μου εδωσε την εντυπωση καταθλιπτικου ατομου...
μου εδωσε την αισθηση ενος πολυ δυνατου μυαλου, ενος ανθρωπου που βιωσε με πληροτητα τη ζωη του και σε καποια φαση καταλαβε οτι επηλθε το ναδιρ, ο κορεσμος. Ισως, εικαζω κι εγω, να μπορεσε να ζησει σε τοσο υψηλο επιπεδο, τοσο εντονες εμπειριες, που απο ενα σημειο και μετα του φαινοταν η ζωη του απλη επαναληψη.. Οχι οτι τον δικαιολογω, αλλα αν ετσι εγιναν τα πραγματα τον κατανοω, μπαινω στη λογικη του. Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μια παρομοια σταση απεναντι στη ζωη ειχε τηρησει κι ο Εμπεδοκλης, αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Ο φοβος του θανατου αντιπροσωπευει πιστευω ολη την αβιωτη ζωη μας. Τη ζωη που δεν ζησαμε, τον χρονο που δεν αξιοποιησαμε. Σε ολη μας την ζωη κυνηγαμε την πληροτητα. Τις ζωες μας δεν τις ζουμε στο επακρον. Κι οσο πιο \"χορτατοι¨\" ειμαστε, τοσο πιο γαληνεμενοι γινομαστε απεναντι στην \"θαλασσα της ανυπαρξιας\"(δανειστηκα την εκφραση απο το βιβλιο :Ψυχη και χρονος, το οποιο μιλαει για το θεμα αυτο, του χρονου και της α-χρονιας)
Ιντερ, λιγες μερες αφου σου εγραψα για τον χρονο του ημερολογιου και εκεινον των συναισθηματων, διαβασα την ΜΟΜΟ του Μιχαελ Εντε. Ομορφο και σχετικο...
Φιλακια!

----------


## weird

nave
ιστευω οτι το κρισιμο στοιχειο σε εναν ψυχολογο δεν ειναι το ξεπερασμα των φοβων του αλλα η επιτευξη αυτογνωσιας. Μεσω αυτης, μαθαινει κανεις να διαχειριζεται τον φοβο. Παντως εχω ακουσει για πολλους ψυχολογους, οι οποιοι μπορει να εχουν πχ. αγοραφοβια και να βοηθουν ατομα που μπορει να πασχουν και αυτα. Οι ανθρωποι αυτοι, μπορει να μην το εχουν ξεπερασει εντελως, αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι ενδειξη για την πορεια των ασθενων τους.. Πιστευω πολυ στο οτι ο μαθητης μπορει να ξεπερνα τον δασκαλο του.
Απο την αλλη, εκανες θεραπεια για το ζωντανο σου πενθος? Αν θα μπορουσαμε να το πουμε ετσι...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> Το πένθος έχει δικό του χρονοδιάγραμμα, ακριβώς όπως το λες. Και θέλει και το σεβασμό του. Για μένα είναι λίγο σαν ένα απαιτητικό παιδί που ζητάει την προσοχή, ακόμα και τις πιο ακατάλληλες στιγμές. 
> Η ανησυχία είναι μην εγκλωβιστείς μέσα σ\' αυτό. Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό? Υπάρχουν άτομα που ειδικεύονται στο πένθος και την απώλεια.


το κακο ειναι οτι εχω ηδη εγκλωβιστει σχεδον στασιμα εδω κι ενα χρονο κ 10 μηνες
παω σε ψυχιατρο αλλα δεν ειδικευεται στο πενθος
δεν ξερω καν που μπορω να απευθυνθω
τωρα που ηρθαν οι γιορτες με εχει παρει κ με εχει σηκωσει

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by nave_
> διαβαζω ολα αυτα που γραφετε και πραγματικα λυπαμαι. ο θανατος ανεκαθεν με φοβιζε πολυ. περασα φασεις που φοβομουν οτι το επομενο λεπτο πεθανω. σκεφτομαι καμια φορα οτι η ζωη ειναι δωρο αδωρον! παρ ολα αυτα το προβλημα ειναι οτι πενθω προκαταβολικα! στεναχωριεμαι τοσο πολυ για αυτα που θα ρθουν (θανατος) και δεν μπορω να χαρω τιποτα . πρωι βραδυ το μονο μου αγχος ειναι μην παθει κατι ο πατερας μου. κλαιω συνεχεια στην ιδεα. ισως η ποιοτητα ζωης του. (μονο δουλεια και κουραση τιποτα αλλο) να με αγχωνει τοσο. τρελλαινομαι οτι καποτε θα συμβει. εχω πραγματικη ψυχωση.. τελειωσα ψυχολογια αλλα αν δεν γιατρεψω τους φοβους μου μπορω να βοηθησω αλλους??


κοιτα παλι εγω δεν φοβαμαι το θανατο , φοβαμαι πιο πολυ τη ζωη!κ δεν τον ξεπερασα ουτε θα τον ξεπερασω αυτον τον φοβο αλλα θα μαθω να ζω με αυτον(δεν φοβαμαι εννοω τον δικο μου θανατο..)

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Paidia
> προσφατα σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο επεσε στα χερια μου ενα βιβλιο για τον Λιαντινη,
> χωρις να εχω ειδικευμενες γνωσεις, δεν μου εδωσε την εντυπωση καταθλιπτικου ατομου...
> μου εδωσε την αισθηση ενος πολυ δυνατου μυαλου, ενος ανθρωπου που βιωσε με πληροτητα τη ζωη του και σε καποια φαση καταλαβε οτι επηλθε το ναδιρ, ο κορεσμος. Ισως, εικαζω κι εγω, να μπορεσε να ζησει σε τοσο υψηλο επιπεδο, τοσο εντονες εμπειριες, που απο ενα σημειο και μετα του φαινοταν η ζωη του απλη επαναληψη.. Οχι οτι τον δικαιολογω, αλλα αν ετσι εγιναν τα πραγματα τον κατανοω, μπαινω στη λογικη του. Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μια παρομοια σταση απεναντι στη ζωη ειχε τηρησει κι ο Εμπεδοκλης, αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> Ο φοβος του θανατου αντιπροσωπευει πιστευω ολη την αβιωτη ζωη μας. Τη ζωη που δεν ζησαμε, τον χρονο που δεν αξιοποιησαμε. Σε ολη μας την ζωη κυνηγαμε την πληροτητα. Τις ζωες μας δεν τις ζουμε στο επακρον. Κι οσο πιο \"χορτατοι¨\" ειμαστε, τοσο πιο γαληνεμενοι γινομαστε απεναντι στην \"θαλασσα της ανυπαρξιας\"(δανειστηκα την εκφραση απο το βιβλιο :Ψυχη και χρονος, το οποιο μιλαει για το θεμα αυτο, του χρονου και της α-χρονιας)
> Ιντερ, λιγες μερες αφου σου εγραψα για τον χρονο του ημερολογιου και εκεινον των συναισθηματων, διαβασα την ΜΟΜΟ του Μιχαελ Εντε. Ομορφο και σχετικο...
> Φιλακια!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ 
θα το χω στο μυαλο μου να το παρω αφου πρωτα περασουν οι επιπονες γιορτες
φιλακια

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Paidia
> προσφατα σε ενα βιβλιοπωλειο επεσε στα χερια μου ενα βιβλιο για τον Λιαντινη,
> χωρις να εχω ειδικευμενες γνωσεις, δεν μου εδωσε την εντυπωση καταθλιπτικου ατομου...
> μου εδωσε την αισθηση ενος πολυ δυνατου μυαλου, ενος ανθρωπου που βιωσε με πληροτητα τη ζωη του και σε καποια φαση καταλαβε οτι επηλθε το ναδιρ, ο κορεσμος. Ισως, εικαζω κι εγω, να μπορεσε να ζησει σε τοσο υψηλο επιπεδο, τοσο εντονες εμπειριες, που απο ενα σημειο και μετα του φαινοταν η ζωη του απλη επαναληψη.. Οχι οτι τον δικαιολογω, αλλα αν ετσι εγιναν τα πραγματα τον κατανοω, μπαινω στη λογικη του. Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μια παρομοια σταση απεναντι στη ζωη ειχε τηρησει κι ο Εμπεδοκλης, αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> Ο φοβος του θανατου αντιπροσωπευει πιστευω ολη την αβιωτη ζωη μας. Τη ζωη που δεν ζησαμε, τον χρονο που δεν αξιοποιησαμε. Σε ολη μας την ζωη κυνηγαμε την πληροτητα. Τις ζωες μας δεν τις ζουμε στο επακρον. Κι οσο πιο \"χορτατοι¨\" ειμαστε, τοσο πιο γαληνεμενοι γινομαστε απεναντι στην \"θαλασσα της ανυπαρξιας\"(δανειστηκα την εκφραση απο το βιβλιο :Ψυχη και χρονος, το οποιο μιλαει για το θεμα αυτο, του χρονου και της α-χρονιας)
> Ιντερ, λιγες μερες αφου σου εγραψα για τον χρονο του ημερολογιου και εκεινον των συναισθηματων, διαβασα την ΜΟΜΟ του Μιχαελ Εντε. Ομορφο και σχετικο...
> Φιλακια!


Και ο Μπουσκάλια είχε γράψει πολλά ωραία βιβλία αλλά δεν παύει να είναι αυτόχειρας...Λοιπόν πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι...Και αν δεν είναι η κατάθλιψη που κάνει την ζωή μου μαύρη αλλά είναι όντως μαύρη η ζωή;;;Κι εγώ όταν ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω πίστευα πως απλά εκεί ήταν το τέρμα μου...Δεν ήθελα να ζήσω άλλο..Να προσπαθήσω άλλο...Είχα δει πολλά..και ήμουν μόλις 15.....Και τώρα μου λένε:Είσαι μικρή ακόμα...Έχεις πολλά να δεις...Και λέω:Ευχαριστώ δεν θα πάρω..Είδα πολλά...
Ο καταθλιπτικός νομίζει πως αυτό είναι το τέλος του..Η ζωή δεν έχει νόημα...Δεν μπορεί να την αλλάξει...Δεν πιστεύει πως είναι κάποια διαταραχή γι\'αυτό και δεν επισκέπτεται ειδικό-ο οποίος πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει και να κατανοήσει αυτό που νιώθει....Ο Λιαντίνης έβλεπε τον κόσμο που πήγαινε κατά διαόλου και όντας φύση ευαίσθητη δεν άντεξε...Νομίζω ότι είπε πως ήθελε να δώσει ένα μάθημα...Όταν το είπα στον ψυχίατρό μου μού είπε:Κανείς δεν παίρνει μαθήματα έτσι.....
Έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων,ο Λιαντίνης,ότι λυπάται τους νέους στους οποίους οι μεγάλοι κληροδότησαν αυτό τον κόσμο για να ζήσουν.......Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να ήταν κορυφή....Έχω μικρή άποψη για το έργο του.......Θα παραμείνω στα λόγια του ψυχιάτρου:Κανείς δεν παίρνει μάθημα έτσι!!!!!!

----------


## weird

Κασσι
λες \"δεν ηθελα να προχωρησω αλλο, ειχα δει πολλα\". Το κατανοω διοτι εχω φτασει κι εγω σε ενα τετοιο τελμα. Δεν εκανα αποπειρα, αλλα το σκεφτομουν τοσο εντονα που φοβηθηκα τον εαυτο μου και πηρα τους δρομους, αρχισα να τρεχω. 
Σε σχεση με αυτα που ξερω για τον Λιαντινη, κατανοω οτι η φραση \"δεν θελω να ζησω αλλο, εζησα ηδη πολλα\" με την εννοια οτι απο δω και περα, μετα την κορυφωση θα ζω σε μια χλιαρη επαναληψη, θα ηταν μια πιθανοτητα να βρισκεται κοντα στα οσα ενιωσε αυτος ο ανθρωπος. Πολλα εχουν ειπωθει, απο καθε πηγη και διαφορετικα. Πχ. αυτο που λες δεν το ανεφερε στο βιβλιο που επεσε στα χερια μου. Δεν μπορω να κρινω αν ηταν η οχι παθολογικος, αποδοκιμαζω σιγουρα την πραξη του, ωστοσο η αυτοκτονια ειναι \"δικαιωμα του καθενος\". Και του απελπισμενου, και του διανοητικα αρρωστου, και του ευτυχισμενου, και οποιου θελει να περασει ενα μηνυμα μεσω αυτης( κατι τετοιο εκανε νομιζω ο Τσομσκι).
Τωρα για τον μπουσκαλια πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα με πικρανε. Ενιωσα σαν να απετυχε να ενσωματωσει τη θεωρια του στην πραξη, δεν ηθελα καν να τελειωσω το βιβλιο του οταν το ακουσα οτι ηταν αυτοχειρας. Εχασαν τα διδαγματα του το βαρος τους για μενα.
Πως το κανεις? το να εισαι δασκαλος και να αυτοκτονεις? Χωλαινει λιγο εδω το διακιωμα σου. Γιατι εχεις ανεβει ενα σκαλοπατι πιο πανω απο τη στενη σου ατομικοτητα, εισαι περισσοτερο δημοσιος.
Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, το κατακρινω.

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> Το πένθος έχει δικό του χρονοδιάγραμμα, ακριβώς όπως το λες. Και θέλει και το σεβασμό του. Για μένα είναι λίγο σαν ένα απαιτητικό παιδί που ζητάει την προσοχή, ακόμα και τις πιο ακατάλληλες στιγμές. 
> Η ανησυχία είναι μην εγκλωβιστείς μέσα σ\' αυτό. Έχεις δοκιμάσει ποτέ να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό? Υπάρχουν άτομα που ειδικεύονται στο πένθος και την απώλεια.
> 
> ...


Σε βοηθάει ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος? Καμιά φορά μπορεί να μην υπάρχει \"χημεία\" μεταξύ δυο ανθρώπων ακόμα και σε μια θεραπευτική σχέση. Αν αυτό σου συμβαίνει, τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς και κάπου αλλού.
Σκέψου το σαν δώρο στον εαυτό σου...σαν αντιστάθμισμα γι\' αυτές τις γιορτές που πονάνε τόσο πολύ...

----------


## anwnimi

Πραγματικά κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι συνέβη πραγματικά με την περίπτωση Λιαντίνη. Αλλά θαυμάζω τα λόγια του, τις διδασκαλίες πάνω στο θάνατο, παρόλο το τέλος του που κι εγώ δε συμφωνώ με αυτό. Τα ίδια νιώθω και για τον Μπουσκάλια.
Ίσως να υπάρχει και μία ακόμη εκδοχή, διαβάζοντας το τελευταίο σημείωμά του. Ο Λιαντίνης να φοβόταν τόσο πολύ το γήρας και την πνευματική και σωματική εξασθένηση αλλά και το να νιώθει ότι ο θάνατος πλησιάζει με αντίστροφη μέτρηση που αποφάσισε να επιλέξει αυτός πότε θα πεθάνει και όχι ο θάνατος.

Δύο φορές στη ζωή μου έπεσα σε μεγάλη κατάθλιψη και σκεφτόμουν και ευχόμουν διαρκώς το θάνατό μου: η πρώτη με τις κρίσεις πανικού στο αποκορύφωμά τους και η 2η με την απώλεια του μπαμπά μου. Στην πρώτη σκεφτόμουν ότι κάποια μέρα θα πρέπει να τον επιδιώξω. Στη 2η δεν είχα καν το κουράγιο να το σκεφτώ αλλά ευχόμουν να γίνει αυτόματα. Κι ακόμα υπάρχουν στιγμές που το νιώθω...

\"Ο καταθλιπτικός νομίζει πως αυτό είναι το τέλος του..Η ζωή δεν έχει νόημα...Δεν μπορεί να την αλλάξει...Δεν πιστεύει πως είναι κάποια διαταραχή γι\'αυτό και δεν επισκέπτεται ειδικό-ο οποίος πιστεύει ότι δεν μπορεί να τον βοηθήσει και να κατανοήσει αυτό που νιώθει....\"

Ναι, ζει σε ένα τελείως δικό του κόσμο και είναι πάρα πολύ πονεμένος... Μόνο όποιος το έχει περάσει μπορεί να το καταλάβει. Είναι η πιο θλιβερή κατάσταση στην οποία μπορεί να βρεθεί ένας άνθρωπος πιστεύω... Είναι ζωντανός νεκρός... Θέλει πολλή προσπάθεια να βγει από εκεί... Γι\'αυτό και πιστεύω μας αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια που το παλεύουμε άσχετα του πως νιώθουμε...

Μόλις διάβασα τη Βερόνικα που αποφασίζει να πεθάνει... Ακόμα και αυτό το βιβλίο συμφωνεί με αυτό που γράφεις weird μου...
\"Ο φοβος του θανατου αντιπροσωπευει πιστευω ολη την αβιωτη ζωη μας. Τη ζωη που δεν ζησαμε, τον χρονο που δεν αξιοποιησαμε.\"
Πέρα για πέρα αλήθεια. Τουλάχιστον για μένα. 
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι λειτουργεί και αντίστροφα. Όταν αντικρύζεις την αβίωτη ζωή σου και νιώθεις αδύναμος να την πραγματοποιήσεις, ίσως γιατί έχασες κάποιους που αγαπούσες, ίσως επειδή υποφέρεις από κάποια διαταραχη, ή ίσως επειδή δειλιάζεις μπροστά στην τόλμη που απαιτεί η ζωή, σου βγαίνει μία έντονη επιθυμία θανάτου! 

Δηλαδή παραίτησης. Σα να λες εντάξει δε θέλω να ζω άλλο αυτό το έργο σαν κομπάρσος ή σα δυστυχισμένος πρωταγωνιστής, προτιμώ το τίποτα από τη δυστυχία, προτιμώ το τίποτα από το να επιλέξω να αγωνιστώ σκληρά για να το αλλάξω γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν έχω πια άλλη δύναμη...

Αλλά πιστεύω ότι όλοι έχουμε κι άλλη δύναμη. Αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε... (Τα λέω για να τ\'ακούω κι εγώ η ίδια)

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κασσι
> λες \"δεν ηθελα να προχωρησω αλλο, ειχα δει πολλα\". Το κατανοω διοτι εχω φτασει κι εγω σε ενα τετοιο τελμα. Δεν εκανα αποπειρα, αλλα το σκεφτομουν τοσο εντονα που φοβηθηκα τον εαυτο μου και πηρα τους δρομους, αρχισα να τρεχω. 
> Σε σχεση με αυτα που ξερω για τον Λιαντινη, κατανοω οτι η φραση \"δεν θελω να ζησω αλλο, εζησα ηδη πολλα\" με την εννοια οτι απο δω και περα, μετα την κορυφωση θα ζω σε μια χλιαρη επαναληψη, θα ηταν μια πιθανοτητα να βρισκεται κοντα στα οσα ενιωσε αυτος ο ανθρωπος. Πολλα εχουν ειπωθει, απο καθε πηγη και διαφορετικα. Πχ. αυτο που λες δεν το ανεφερε στο βιβλιο που επεσε στα χερια μου. Δεν μπορω να κρινω αν ηταν η οχι παθολογικος, αποδοκιμαζω σιγουρα την πραξη του, ωστοσο η αυτοκτονια ειναι \"δικαιωμα του καθενος\". Και του απελπισμενου, και του διανοητικα αρρωστου, και του ευτυχισμενου, και οποιου θελει να περασει ενα μηνυμα μεσω αυτης( κατι τετοιο εκανε νομιζω ο Τσομσκι).
> Τωρα για τον μπουσκαλια πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα με πικρανε. Ενιωσα σαν να απετυχε να ενσωματωσει τη θεωρια του στην πραξη, δεν ηθελα καν να τελειωσω το βιβλιο του οταν το ακουσα οτι ηταν αυτοχειρας. Εχασαν τα διδαγματα του το βαρος τους για μενα.
> Πως το κανεις? το να εισαι δασκαλος και να αυτοκτονεις? Χωλαινει λιγο εδω το διακιωμα σου. Γιατι εχεις ανεβει ενα σκαλοπατι πιο πανω απο τη στενη σου ατομικοτητα, εισαι περισσοτερο δημοσιος.
> Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, το κατακρινω.


σημασια εχει τελικα να μην \"κρεμιομαστε\"απο κανεναν
μονοι μας φτανουμε στρο τερμα κ μονοι μας κανουμε ενα βημα πισω καθε φορα
το κακο ειναι οταν παψουν οι αυτοαμυνες
που ομως παλι ο ιδιος μας ο εαυτος το κανει
ποσοι δε μη δασκαλοι λαλησαν κ περασαν???
everything is gonna be all right ελεγε ο bob
i m gonna live my life ελεγε ο τραγουδιστη των inxs
i m so happy cause today i found my friends..i m not gonna crack ελεγε o cobain ....
αλλα δασκαλε που διδασκες κ νομο δεν εκρατεις.....
ο μονος που εχω κυριολεκτικα γαντζωθει ειναι ο δρ μου

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ο γιατρος μου ειναι η αιτια (περα απο το παιδι μου δεν μιλαω σαν μανα αλλα σαν ανθρωπος)που με κανει να βλεπω οτι ισως υπαρχει κατι παρακατω που δεν το βλεπω απο την μαυριλα μου

----------


## interappted

οσο κ ν απροσπαθω ομως να ανταπεξελθω σε αυτο το υστατο συναισθημα τπυ πενθους οσο κ να προσπαθω να ισορροπησω με την λιγη ψυχικη δυναμη εχω ο μικρος εχει σπασει
μου ζηταει καθε μερα τον πατερα του εδω κ 2 βδομαδες περιπου
προφανως εμαθε να νιωθει το πενθος οπως εχει......
κι εγω.........
παλι κυκλους κανω κ παλιθ καταληγω εκει απο οπου ξεκινησα

----------


## Ksenitemenh

Ιντεραπτιτ, ξερω μιλαμε απο εξω. Ομως, σιγουρα υπαρχει παρακατω. Δεν εχω πολυ χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη θα σου απαντησω παλι αυριο αλλα μην αφηνεις τη ζωη σου να φυγει ετσι...Υπαρχουν γονεις που εχουν χασει τα παιδια τους και εζησαν. Για αυτο λενε θεε μου μην μου στειλεις οσα μπορω να αντεξω γαιτι εχομε εκπληκτικες αντοχες και ας μην το ξερουμε. Και κατι αλλο. Τωρα εισαι εσυ ο γονιος. Σκεψου τι εικονες και μηνυματα δινεις σε αυτο το παιδι.
Φιλια

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ο γιατρος μου ειναι η αιτια (περα απο το παιδι μου δεν μιλαω σαν μανα αλλα σαν ανθρωπος)που με κανει να βλεπω οτι ισως υπαρχει κατι παρακατω που δεν το βλεπω απο την μαυριλα μου


Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό! Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος που σε καταλαβαίνει και με τον οποίο μπορείς να μοιραστείς τον πόνο σου. Ένας άνθρωπος που σου στέκεται. Αυτό σε ανακουφίζει καθόλου?

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> οσο κ ν απροσπαθω ομως να ανταπεξελθω σε αυτο το υστατο συναισθημα τπυ πενθους οσο κ να προσπαθω να ισορροπησω με την λιγη ψυχικη δυναμη εχω ο μικρος εχει σπασει
> μου ζηταει καθε μερα τον πατερα του εδω κ 2 βδομαδες περιπου
> προφανως εμαθε να νιωθει το πενθος οπως εχει......
> κι εγω.........
> παλι κυκλους κανω κ παλιθ καταληγω εκει απο οπου ξεκινησα


Ίσως αυτό που κάνει τώρα ο γιος σου να είναι ένα προχώρημα για κείνον...μια έξοδος από τον συνεχή κύκλο. Κι αυτό να είναι το σπάσιμο που περιγράφεις.
Εσύ πάλι ακολουθείς την δική σου πορεία, κυκλική τώρα, ίσως αλλιώτικη στο μέλλον.
Συγκρίνεσαι μαζί του? Είστε δυο διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι και βιώνεται αλλιώς την κατάσταση. Μπορείς αυτό να το εμπιστευτείς?

----------


## weird

&gt;Συγκρίνεσαι μαζί του? Είστε δυο διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι και βιώνεται αλλιώς την κατάσταση. Μπορείς αυτό να το εμπιστευτείς? 

Τα βρισκω τοσο σωστα αυτα που λες Φοιβη...

----------


## weird

&gt;Δηλαδή παραίτησης. Σα να λες εντάξει δε θέλω να ζω άλλο αυτό το έργο σαν κομπάρσος ή σα δυστυχισμένος πρωταγωνιστής, προτιμώ το τίποτα από τη δυστυχία, προτιμώ το τίποτα από το να επιλέξω να αγωνιστώ σκληρά για να το αλλάξω γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν έχω πια άλλη δύναμη...
Anvnimi
Σημασια δεν εχει τοση, ποσες στιγμες παραιτησης περναμε, αλλα ποσες τετοιες εχουμε ξεπερασει, γιατι συνεχισαμε.
Εχω περασει πολλες τετοιες στιγμες και τωρα που ειναι θολες και μακρια σου λεω μονο ενα:ακομα και απο αυτες, επελεξα να ωφεληθω. Να παρω δυναμη..
Ισως ακομα και το να λεμε δεν εχω πια αλλη δυναμη ειναι ενας τροπος να την αποκτουμε. Τον πρωτο χρονο της θεραπειας μου ηταν βασικο μοτιβο να της λεω:Δεν αντεχω αλλο, κουραστηκα, δεν εχω αλλη δυναμη.
Ναι, αυτο με βοηθησε.
Φιλακια :Smile:

----------


## weird

σημασια εχει τελικα να μην \"κρεμιομαστε\"απο κανεναν
Ιντερ
Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου. Μονοι μας παλευουμε, και οι αυθεντιες να λειπουν.
Ωστοσο υπαρχουν πνευματα που θεωρω φωτισμενα και προσπαθω να λαβω απο αυτα, να \"επικοινωνησω\"μαζι τους.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κασσι
> λες \"δεν ηθελα να προχωρησω αλλο, ειχα δει πολλα\". Το κατανοω διοτι εχω φτασει κι εγω σε ενα τετοιο τελμα. Δεν εκανα αποπειρα, αλλα το σκεφτομουν τοσο εντονα που φοβηθηκα τον εαυτο μου και πηρα τους δρομους, αρχισα να τρεχω. -* Κι εγώ φοβήθηκα τον εαυτό μου...Δεν είχα την δύναμη να βάλω τέρμα και αυτό μού είπαν να μη με λυπεί αλλά ότι είναι δείγμα υγείας...*
> Σε σχεση με αυτα που ξερω για τον Λιαντινη, κατανοω οτι η φραση \"δεν θελω να ζησω αλλο, εζησα ηδη πολλα\" με την εννοια οτι απο δω και περα, μετα την κορυφωση-* Οι κορυφώσεις μπορεί να είναι άπειρες...Λένε οι Κινέζοι-που τους θεωρώ τον σοφότερο μετά τον δικό μας, βεβαίως βεβαίως, λαό-\"Ό,τι γεμίζει πρέπει να ξαναδειάσει για να ξαναγεμίσει.\"Κάπως έτσι....διάβασα σε ένα από τα βιβλία για το Ι Τζινγκ....Κι εγώ τότε, στα μόλις 15 μου, ένιωθα το τέρμα αλλά χρειάστηκαν μερικοί μήνες με αναφρανίλ για να αναθεωρήσω..Η αλήθεια δεν είναι μία..αλλά πολλές...Για εμένα, έλεγε ένας δάσκαλος μου, ο τοίχος αυτός είναι πράσινος,για έναν με δυσχρωματοψία ο τοίχος είναι κόκκινος.........Ό,τι πλάθει το μυαλό μπορούμε να το νικήσουμε,να το αναπλάσσουμε και να το αναθεωρήσουμε ...Το μόνο που δεν νικούμε είναι τον βιολογικό θάνατο.Ναι,η αυτοκτονία είναι δικαίωμά μου...Ο παλιός μου ντόκτορ άλλωστε έλεγε: \"Εγώ δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κανέναν χωρίς την συγκατάθεσή του...\" Μα,μου σου, του τού έλεγα..Θα τον αφήσετε να αυτοκτονήσει;;Και εκεί που φτάνεις στην ύστατη κατάθλιψη,ύστερα από φρικτή καταπίεση αισθάνεσαι πως το μόνο σου δικαίωμα που δεν μπορεί κανείς να σου στερήσει είναι αυτό της επιλογής στην ζωή ή στο θάνατο...Εν τέλει πήρανε οι άνθρωποι κάποιο μήνυμα από τον Λιαντίνη;;Δεν θα μπορούσε εν ζωή να άλλαζε μέρος αυτής της κοινωνίας με την διαμαρτυρία του;;;;;Δεν θα μπορούσε να είχε παράγει και άλλο έργο;;;;;Η αυτοκτονία δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι.....Αλλά ας μην διδάσκουμε μια ηττοπαθή,αυτοκαταστροφική τάση ως την επίλυση σε κάθε μας πρόβλημα..Τι κουράγιο θα παίρνω εγώ και ο κάθε καταθλιπτικός-βλ.Ίντερ-που παλεύουμε με νύχια και με δόντια,με αντικαταθλιπτικά και ψυχοθεραπείες για να ζήσουμε;;Ότι όλα αυτά είναι μάταια σε μια μάταιη ζωή;;;;;;Ρίχνω κι έναν αγαπημένο μου στίχο..\"Τίποτα δεν πάει χαμένο στην χαμένη σου ζωή..Τ΄όνειρό σου ανασταίνω και το κάθε σου γιατί\"* θα ζω σε μια χλιαρη επαναληψη, θα ηταν μια πιθανοτητα να βρισκεται κοντα στα οσα ενιωσε αυτος ο ανθρωπος. Πολλα εχουν ειπωθει, απο καθε πηγη και διαφορετικα. Πχ. αυτο που λες δεν το ανεφερε στο βιβλιο που επεσε στα χερια μου. Δεν μπορω να κρινω αν ηταν η οχι παθολογικος, αποδοκιμαζω σιγουρα την πραξη του, ωστοσο η αυτοκτονια ειναι \"δικαιωμα του καθενος\". Και του απελπισμενου, και του διανοητικα αρρωστου, και του ευτυχισμενου, και οποιου θελει να περασει ενα μηνυμα μεσω αυτης( κατι τετοιο εκανε νομιζω ο Τσομσκι).
> Τωρα για τον μπουσκαλια πραγματικα δεν εχω ιδεα αλλα με πικρανε. Ενιωσα σαν να απετυχε να ενσωματωσει τη θεωρια του στην πραξη, δεν ηθελα καν να τελειωσω το βιβλιο του οταν το ακουσα οτι ηταν αυτοχειρας. Εχασαν τα διδαγματα του το βαρος τους για μενα. * Ναι εν μέρει κι εδώ κολλάει το: \"Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες και νόμο δεν εκράτης.\",αλλά ο Μπουσκάλια σε εκείνη την περίοδο της ζωής του έγραψε με έμπνευση-ελπίζω χεχε,μερικά αξιόλογα βιβλία..Δεν μπορούμε ούτε αυτού να του στερήσουμε τις στιγμές που είδε την ζωή μέσα από αυτό το δημιουργικό πρίσμα και θέλησε να την βάλει στα βιβλία του...* 
> Πως το κανεις? το να εισαι δασκαλος και να αυτοκτονεις? Χωλαινει λιγο εδω το διακιωμα σου. Γιατι εχεις ανεβει ενα σκαλοπατι πιο πανω απο τη στενη σου ατομικοτητα, εισαι περισσοτερο δημοσιος.
> Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, το κατακρινω.

----------


## weird

Ακριβως! Ειχε εμπνευση, φωτεινες στιγμες, περιοδους και αντιστροφα ισως και αλλο τοσο εντονα σκοτεινες. Η αλλη οψη του νομισματος που λεμε..
Σχετικα με το θεμα, η θεραπευτρια μου μου ειχε πει απο την πρωτη κιολας συνεδρια οτι σε περιπτωση που της δηλωσω οτι θελω να αυτοκτονησω, σπαει το απορρητο. Δεν συμφωνω λοιπον με την αποψη:κανε το, δικαιωμα σου! Και δεν εννοουσα σιγουρα κατι τετοιο λεγοντας πως ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος. Αναφερομουν στην κριτικη που ακολουθει, την μετα θανατον.
Τωρα, φανταζομαι και τι θα ελεγε ο Yalom σε καποιον ασθενη του:το ξερω πως σημερα η μαυριλα σε εχει καταβαλλει τελειως, μα υπαρχει μεσα σου το κομματι που βρηκε τη δυναμη να σε φερει εδω και με αυτο σου το κομματι θελω να μιλησω...
Το θεωρω πολυ σωστο. 
\"Τι κουράγιο θα παίρνω εγώ και ο κάθε καταθλιπτικός-βλ.Ίντερ-που παλεύουμε με νύχια και με δόντια,με αντικαταθλιπτικά και ψυχοθεραπείες για να ζήσουμε;;Ότι όλα αυτά είναι μάταια σε μια μάταιη ζωή;;;;;;\"
Το κουραγιο που θα παρεις, ειναι αναλογη της πηγης που θα διαλεξεις για να σου το δωσει. Αν στρεψεις την προσοχη στον καθε Λιαντινη που αυτοκτονησε(κι αν δεν εστιαζεις τοσο στο εν ζωη εργο του οσο στην πραξη του αυτη) τοτε πως περιμενεις να παρεις κουραγιο? Μιλας λες και δεν γινεται να περασει απαρατηρητο αυτο! Λες και μια τετοια αυτοκτονια κλονιζει αυτοματα καθε καταθλιπτικο... Σαν να το κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολο να διατηρησεις το οποιο κουραγιο διαθετεις. Και παλι ομως, λεω, εχει σημασια που επιλεγεις να κοιτας. Κι εξαλλου το τι σημασια εδωσε ο Λιαντινης στην αυτοκτονια του, αποτι καταλαβα ειναι ακομα σε θολο εδαφος. Το πως την ερμηνευεις εσυ ειναι λοιπον το θεμα.
Και σε ρωτω, γιατι μια αυτοκτονια να σημαινει:Ολα ειναι ματαια!! Και να μη σημαινει απλα:βαρεθηκα, κουραστηκα.
Κι αν ενας βαρεθηκε ή κουραστηκε, αρκει αυτο για να στηριξει το μαιταιο των πραγματων? Οποιος κι αν ηταν αυτος ο ενας.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ακριβως! Ειχε εμπνευση, φωτεινες στιγμες, περιοδους και αντιστροφα ισως και αλλο τοσο εντονα σκοτεινες. Η αλλη οψη του νομισματος που λεμε..
> Σχετικα με το θεμα, η θεραπευτρια μου μου ειχε πει απο την πρωτη κιολας συνεδρια οτι σε περιπτωση που της δηλωσω οτι θελω να αυτοκτονησω, σπαει το απορρητο. Δεν συμφωνω λοιπον με την αποψη:κανε το, δικαιωμα σου! Και δεν εννοουσα σιγουρα κατι τετοιο λεγοντας πως ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος. Αναφερομουν στην κριτικη που ακολουθει, την μετα θανατον.
> Τωρα, φανταζομαι και τι θα ελεγε ο Yalom σε καποιον ασθενη του:το ξερω πως σημερα η μαυριλα σε εχει καταβαλλει τελειως, μα υπαρχει μεσα σου το κομματι που βρηκε τη δυναμη να σε φερει εδω και με αυτο σου το κομματι θελω να μιλησω...
> Το θεωρω πολυ σωστο. 
> \"Τι κουράγιο θα παίρνω εγώ και ο κάθε καταθλιπτικός-βλ.Ίντερ-που παλεύουμε με νύχια και με δόντια,με αντικαταθλιπτικά και ψυχοθεραπείες για να ζήσουμε;;Ότι όλα αυτά είναι μάταια σε μια μάταιη ζωή;;;;;;\"
> Το κουραγιο που θα παρεις, ειναι αναλογη της πηγης που θα διαλεξεις για να σου το δωσει. Αν στρεψεις την προσοχη στον καθε Λιαντινη που αυτοκτονησε(κι αν δεν εστιαζεις τοσο στο εν ζωη εργο του οσο στην πραξη του αυτη) τοτε πως περιμενεις να παρεις κουραγιο? Μιλας λες και δεν γινεται να περασει απαρατηρητο αυτο! Λες και μια τετοια αυτοκτονια κλονιζει αυτοματα καθε καταθλιπτικο... Σαν να το κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολο να διατηρησεις το οποιο κουραγιο διαθετεις. Και παλι ομως, λεω, εχει σημασια που επιλεγεις να κοιτας. Κι εξαλλου το τι σημασια εδωσε ο Λιαντινης στην αυτοκτονια του, αποτι καταλαβα ειναι ακομα σε θολο εδαφος. Το πως την ερμηνευεις εσυ ειναι λοιπον το θεμα.
> Και σε ρωτω, γιατι μια αυτοκτονια να σημαινει:Ολα ειναι ματαια!! Και να μη σημαινει απλα:βαρεθηκα, κουραστηκα.
> Κι αν ενας βαρεθηκε ή κουραστηκε, αρκει αυτο για να στηριξει το μαιταιο των πραγματων? Οποιος κι αν ηταν αυτος ο ενας.


Βαρέθηκα,κουράστηκα..Άρα όλα είναι μάταια για να αλλάξουν αυτή μου την στάση ζωής και άρα αυτοκτονώ.....Παιδιά και εγώ πάω αύριο και αυτοκτονώ για τον γκόμενο ή την ******* την ζωή και βάζω και από κάτω ένα ηρωικό:Έδωσα το μάθημά μου...
Λοιπόν με επηρρεάζει κάθε λιποταξία,ομολογώ..Όταν διάβαζα το \"Η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει\" ταυτίστηκα υπερβολικά........Βέβαια αν δεν ήμουν καταθλιπτική ή γενικά λιγότερο ευαίσθητη όλα αυτά να μην με άγγιζαν αλλά είμαι.......Δεν σου κρύβω πως κάθε φορά που ακούω πως κάποιος αυτοκτόνησε σκέφτομαι:Άρα κι εγώ μια μέρα δεν θα αντέξω να παλεύω άλλο;;Θα φτάσω κι εγώ στο στάδιο να πω πως δεν αξίζει να παλεύω άλλο;;;Πλέον όμως με φοβίζει λιγότερο....Υπάρχουν δύο δρόμοι..Ή να βγεις από τον βούρκο της κατάθλιψης ή να μην αντέξεις.Όπου με βγάλει...Πάντως πάλεψα...Εγώ επηρεάζομαι από κάτι τέτοια μελαγχολικά και θέλω να τα διαγράφω αυτόματα από την μνήμη μου........

----------


## weird

Καλη μου kassi
οσα γραφεις, τα καταλαβαινω. Η μαλακια ξερεις ποια ειναι?
απο αυτους που αυτοκτονησαν, μπορεις ευκολα να ξερεις οτι κουραστηκαν, λυγισαν απο κατι, απο οτιδηποτε. Μπορεις ομως το ιδιο ευκολα να ξερεις ποσοι πηραν τον αλλον δρομο? Εκεινον του κουραγιου? Μπορεις να ξερεις ποσοι εζησαν?Αναμεσα σε ολους τους ζωντανους υπαρχουν και εκεινοι. Συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως.Δεν τραβαν την προσοχη μας, οπως οι αυτοκτονουντες, αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι. Ειναι αδικο να βλαπτεσαι απο τους πρωτους, αλλα να μην ωφελεισαι απο τους δευτερους.

----------


## weird

Ιντερ πως παει η ζωη με τον μικρο? Φιλακια.

----------


## interappted

στις γιορτες το πενθος μου εδειξε το πιο συνειδητοποιημενο του προσωπο κ το πιο απονο αγριο
ανημερα τα περασα με το γιο μου κ την πεθερα μου στα κοιμητηρια
ηταν το μονο μερος που αντεχα να υπαρχω...

τελικα μεσα στην προσπαθεια του χρονου κ την δικια μου για πιο συνειδητο πια μιας κ κλεινει 2 χρονια στις 01-02 καταλαβα οτι μεχρι αυτη την ημερα πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ημουν ενα παζλ
μπορει τα κομματια μου λογω των δικων μου να ητανε τσαλακωμενα η ψιλοσκισμενα με το θανατο του αντρα μου ομως τοσο απο μενα οσο κ για το γιο μου ητανε κ ειναι σαν να πεταχτηκαν τα μισα κομματια στη φωτια
το παζλ ειναι κ θα ειναι μισο

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> στις γιορτες το πενθος μου εδειξε το πιο συνειδητοποιημενο του προσωπο κ το πιο απονο αγριο
> ανημερα τα περασα με το γιο μου κ την πεθερα μου στα κοιμητηρια
> ηταν το μονο μερος που αντεχα να υπαρχω...
> 
> τελικα μεσα στην προσπαθεια του χρονου κ την δικια μου για πιο συνειδητο πια μιας κ κλεινει 2 χρονια στις 01-02 καταλαβα οτι μεχρι αυτη την ημερα πριν 2 χρονια περιπου ημουν ενα παζλ
> μπορει τα κομματια μου λογω των δικων μου να ητανε τσαλακωμενα η ψιλοσκισμενα με το θανατο του αντρα μου ομως τοσο απο μενα οσο κ για το γιο μου ητανε κ ειναι σαν να πεταχτηκαν τα μισα κομματια στη φωτια
> το παζλ ειναι κ θα ειναι μισο


Ίντερ καταλαβαίνω και αποδέχομαι οτι εσύ ήσουν ένα παζλ από κομμάτια που φαινομενικά μόνο αποτελούσαν ένα σύνολο και τώρα, με το θάνατο του άντρα σου, σκόρπισαν και τα μισά ρίχτηκαν στη φωτιά. Δεν μπορώ όμως με τίποτα να δεχτώ οτι το ίδιο πράγμα συμβαίνει και στο γιο σου. Ο γιος σου είναι ένα διαφορετικό από σένα πρόσωπο και έχει τη δική του αλήθεια. Μην του φοράς καπέλο τη δική σου, άφησέ τον να βρει τη δική του, να δει ο ίδιος πως αισθάνεται τον εαυτό του και το χαμό του πατέρα του και το σκόρπισμα της μητέρας του. Δώσε του αυτή την ευκαιρία, αυτή την ελευθερία.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Καλη μου kassi
> οσα γραφεις, τα καταλαβαινω. Η μαλακια ξερεις ποια ειναι?
> απο αυτους που αυτοκτονησαν, μπορεις ευκολα να ξερεις οτι κουραστηκαν, λυγισαν απο κατι, απο οτιδηποτε. Μπορεις ομως το ιδιο ευκολα να ξερεις ποσοι πηραν τον αλλον δρομο? Εκεινον του κουραγιου? Μπορεις να ξερεις ποσοι εζησαν?Αναμεσα σε ολους τους ζωντανους υπαρχουν και εκεινοι. Συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως.Δεν τραβαν την προσοχη μας, οπως οι αυτοκτονουντες, αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι. Ειναι αδικο να βλαπτεσαι απο τους πρωτους, αλλα να μην ωφελεισαι απο τους δευτερους.


Άντε βρε...Δεν βλάφτηκα τόσο όσο νομίζεις......ή τελικά βλάφτηκα;;;Λοιπόν ναι υπάρχουν πολλοί που πασχίζουν και πολλοί που πασχίζουν χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι πάσχουν από κατάθλιψη ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται....Ούτε ακριβώς τους κατηγορώ...Απλά λυγίζω...Με πονάει...Σκέφτομαι :Ένας ακόμα δεν τα κατάφερε....αλλά δικαίωμά του εν τέλει να αντέξει τόσο!!!Let them rest in peace!!!Και να πω και κάτι για την Ίντερ...Σταμάτα πια να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου τόσο πολύ ότι όλα τα καταστρέφεις και ότι το ίδιο έκανες και στον άντρα σου..Ο καθένας έχει την ευθύνη του εαυτού του...Αυτός και μόνο...Κι αν ο άντρας σου ήταν πιο αδύναμος σαν χαρακτήρας είναι όλα εντάξει...Εσύ συνέχισε γερά γιατί πάντα μα πάντα θα υπάρχει μια πιο άσπρη μέρα και όσες πιο πολλές άσπρες τόσο περισσότερο πλησιάζεις την ευτυχία.........Σκέφτομαι μια παλιά μου φίλη η οποία γύρισε στον πόνο μου και μού είπε Εσύ όλους τους καταστρέφεις......Δεν θα μάθει όμως πόσα κατέστρεψαν από εμένα για να είμαι έτσι.......Σκέφτομαι τους γονείς μου:Εσένα κανείς δεν θα σε ανεχτεί!!!Μετά από την εγκατάλειψη από τον ψυχίατρο αισθάνομαι πως θα περάσει καιρός για να ξανανοιχτώ σε άντρα..........Θα περάσει καιρός για να ξαναεμπιστευτώ γιατί ενώ πάλεψα με 1000 αντιξοότητες αυτός με εγκατέλειψε-αυτό που φοβόμουν περισσότερο- επιβεβαιώνοντας τα κακά λεγόμενα των γονιών μου..........Μετά θα ήθελα να με ρωτήσεις:Μπορείς να κοιτάς μπροστά;;;Θα σου έλεγα πως δεν έχω τα κουράγια,αλλά δεν έχω χάσει ακόμα....Στην καινούρια μου γιατρό έκανα τα 1000 χουνερια..Της έβγαλα την πίστη με την αστάθειά μου....Της είπα:Γιατί ασχολείσαι μαζί μου;Παράτα με όπως και ο άλλος..και της ακύρωνα τα ραντεβού..Ειλικρινά δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα ούτε ήθελα ξανά να δεθώ.........

Πια θέλω να τα διαγράφω όλα αυτόματα..Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ πως υπήρξα τόσο ευάλωτη και με νίκησε ένα συναίσθημα!!!!!!!Κάνε το ίδιο και εσύ..Όσο και να κλάψεις δεν σώζεις τον άνδρα σου ούτε το κακό σου παρελθόν..Άλλωστε έναν άνθρωπο εκτός από τις επιλογές του τον διαμορφώνουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες....Δεν είναι ο μόνος υπαίτιος για ό,τι συμβαίνει στους γύρω του....Σε σκοτώνουν οι τύψεις μικρή borderline αλλά είναι μόνο τύψεις.....Εμπρός Go on!!!!!!!!

Ο μόνος λόγος που πια δεν κάνω τα 1000 χουνέρια στους άλλους είναι γιατί μετά δεν θέλω να κοιτάω το παρελθόν και να λέω θα υπήρξε κάτι που θα μπορούσα να είχα κάνει αλλιώς..Γιατί θέλω πια να νικήσω το φόβο εγκατάλειψής μου..Πάνω από όλα και όλους η θεραπεία μου.....And I fucking will...Focus on therapy..Tread that fine line till the end of time!!!!!!!

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> στις γιορτες το πενθος μου εδειξε το πιο συνειδητοποιημενο του προσωπο κ το πιο απονο αγριο
> ανημερα τα περασα με το γιο μου κ την πεθερα μου στα κοιμητηρια
> ηταν το μονο μερος που αντεχα να υπαρχω...
> ...


Ωραίο αυτό...Ναι άσε το γιο σου να δει τον θάνατο του πατέρα του μέσα από την δική του ελευθερία.....

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by interappted_
> στις γιορτες το πενθος μου εδειξε το πιο συνειδητοποιημενο του προσωπο κ το πιο απονο αγριο
> ανημερα τα περασα με το γιο μου κ την πεθερα μου στα κοιμητηρια
> ηταν το μονο μερος που αντεχα να υπαρχω...
> ...


πολυ σωστα μου τα λες
ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη ομως οτι θα ζει με το κενο του πατερα του

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Καλη μου kassi
> οσα γραφεις, τα καταλαβαινω. Η μαλακια ξερεις ποια ειναι?
> απο αυτους που αυτοκτονησαν, μπορεις ευκολα να ξερεις οτι κουραστηκαν, λυγισαν απο κατι, απο οτιδηποτε. Μπορεις ομως το ιδιο ευκολα να ξερεις ποσοι πηραν τον αλλον δρομο? Εκεινον του κουραγιου? Μπορεις να ξερεις ποσοι εζησαν?Αναμεσα σε ολους τους ζωντανους υπαρχουν και εκεινοι. Συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν ειτε ετσι ειτε αλλιως.Δεν τραβαν την προσοχη μας, οπως οι αυτοκτονουντες, αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ειναι πολυ περισσοτεροι. Ειναι αδικο να βλαπτεσαι απο τους πρωτους, αλλα να μην ωφελεισαι απο τους δευτερους.
> ...



ακομα μια φορα εισαι μεσα
η απωλεια ειναι τεραστια αλλα κ οι ερινυες μεγαλο κακο
κ ακομα πιο κακο να σε κυνηγανε
κι ομως ναι ομολογω πως ως οριακη κ τοτε με ψυχωτικη λοχεια ε...μαλλον κ γω χρειαζομουνα βοηθεια
κ οντως δεν ημουνα καθολου στα καλα μου
θα επρεπε να ειχα μια χ κατανοηση
αλλα δεν ηξερα καν τι μου συμβαινει
τωρα που ξερω ειναι αργα πια για το παρελθον
αλλα σχετικα νωρις να φροντισω το μελλον μου κ του παιδιου μου
λεω τωρα...........

----------


## weird

Αυτα που λες τωρα γλυκια μου Ιντερ ειναι πολυ αισιοδοξα, ωραια που κλεινει ετσι ενας χρονος, αισιοδοξα. 
Ε, τα λογια ειναι παντα το πρωτο βημα, η σκεψη.
Δυσκολες οι μερες των γιορτων για ολους αυτους που βιωσαν την απωλεια... Τις εχω ονομασει και μερες των φαντασματων... προσωπων που δεν ειναι πια διπλα μας. ή των παιδικων μας χρονων..
Ειναι ομως και μερες του \"κοντα\", του \"μαζι\", του φωτος, της γεννησης...
Αχ ποσο εντονες εχουν μεινει μεσα μου ολες εκεινες οι εντυπωσεις για τα Χριστουγεννα, που σχηματισα σαν παιδι!
Να δωσεις στο παιδι σου Ιντερ μια ανασα απο το πνευμα των ημερων. Μπορεις να ενταξεις και τον μπαμπα του σε ολο αυτο... Αυτο σκεφτομουν να σου προτεινω.
Φιλακια πολλα

----------


## weird

Κασσι 
οριακη δεν ειμαι συμφωνα με την ψυχολογο μου. Ωστοσο το να φτανω τον καθε αλλον που μου ειναι σημαντικος στα ορια του, μου ειναι κατι πολυ γνωριμο! Ολοι εχουν να το λενε αυτο για μενα...
Το ιδιο εκανα και με την ψυχολογο μου, την εφτασα στα ορια και την ιδια στιγμη ετρεμα μην τα παρατησει... Να σου πω την αληθεια λιγο ελειψε, θα πρεπει να διεκρινε τον πονο και τις ικεσιες μου πισω απο την μασκα της σκληροτητας και του θυμου, ή του κακομαθημενου παιδιου.
Θα ηταν για μενα τρομερα επωδυνο να με αφησει. Διαβασα ενα βιβλιο την περιοδο εκεινη που λεγεται \"O μυθος της ψυχικης νοσου\" και ελεγε σε ενα περιστατικο που περιεγραφε, περιπου το εξης :Embarrassment:  θεραπευτης, δεν θα πρεπει τοτε να λυγισει, να φανει αναποτελεσματικος ή να παραιτηθει απο την θεραπεια. \"Αναφεροταν σε περιπτωσεις ατομων που εχουν μια παρομοια συμπεριφορα των ακρων.
Το εδωσα και στη θεραπευτρια μου και της ειχα υπογραμμισει το σημειο αυτο που ελεγε οτι θα πρεπει να μην λυγισει... χεχε .. μπορω να πω μας βοηθησε αρκετα.
Θελω να σου πω, λυπαμαι πολυ που πληγωθηκες ετσι απο εναν αναποτελεσματικο θεραπευτη. Ενας απο τους κυριοτερους φοβους μου ηταν να μην μπορεσει να με χειριστει, να της καθησω πολυ βαρια στο στομαχι. Ειναι λογικος ο φοβος αυτος... Παρα τα μεγεθη της εξιδανικευσης, στο βαθος πρεπει να θυμομαστε οτι κι αυτοι ανθρωποι ειναι και μπορουν και κανουν λαθη, και εχουν επιπεδο ικανοτητας.

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κασσι 
> οριακη δεν ειμαι συμφωνα με την ψυχολογο μου. Ωστοσο το να φτανω τον καθε αλλον που μου ειναι σημαντικος στα ορια του, μου ειναι κατι πολυ γνωριμο! Ολοι εχουν να το λενε αυτο για μενα...
> Το ιδιο εκανα και με την ψυχολογο μου, την εφτασα στα ορια και την ιδια στιγμη ετρεμα μην τα παρατησει... Να σου πω την αληθεια λιγο ελειψε, θα πρεπει να διεκρινε τον πονο και τις ικεσιες μου πισω απο την μασκα της σκληροτητας και του θυμου, ή του κακομαθημενου παιδιου.
> Θα ηταν για μενα τρομερα επωδυνο να με αφησει. Διαβασα ενα βιβλιο την περιοδο εκεινη που λεγεται \"O μυθος της ψυχικης νοσου\" και ελεγε σε ενα περιστατικο που περιεγραφε, περιπου το εξης θεραπευτης, δεν θα πρεπει τοτε να λυγισει, να φανει αναποτελεσματικος ή να παραιτηθει απο την θεραπεια. \"Αναφεροταν σε περιπτωσεις ατομων που εχουν μια παρομοια συμπεριφορα των ακρων.
> Το εδωσα και στη θεραπευτρια μου και της ειχα υπογραμμισει το σημειο αυτο που ελεγε οτι θα πρεπει να μην λυγισει... χεχε .. μπορω να πω μας βοηθησε αρκετα.
> Θελω να σου πω, λυπαμαι πολυ που πληγωθηκες ετσι απο εναν αναποτελεσματικο θεραπευτη. Ενας απο τους κυριοτερους φοβους μου ηταν να μην μπορεσει να με χειριστει, να της καθησω πολυ βαρια στο στομαχι. Ειναι λογικος ο φοβος αυτος... Παρα τα μεγεθη της εξιδανικευσης, στο βαθος πρεπει να θυμομαστε οτι κι αυτοι ανθρωποι ειναι και μπορουν και κανουν λαθη, και εχουν επιπεδο ικανοτητας.


Μου αρέσουν τα λόγια σου weird.Θέλεις να πεις πως παρ\'ότι εσύ δεν έπασχες από φόβο εγκατάλειψης αντιδρούσες στην θεραπεία αλλά ήθελες ταυτόχρονα βοήθεια και φοβόσουν πως θα σε εγκαταλείψουν....Ναι με πείραξε η αποχώρηση από τον παλιό μου θεραπευτή.......Την βίωσα ως εγκατάλειψη και προδοσία.....κι ας ήμουν αυτή που εν τέλει έκλεισε την πόρτα...επαναλαμβάνω πως θέλω να παίρνω από όλους τα θετικά...Η απόρριψη και η εγκατάλειψη είναι μέσα στην ζωή.Κι εγώ και η Ίντερ πρέπει να μάθουμε να μην αγχωνόμαστε τόσο με αυτό...

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτα που λες τωρα γλυκια μου Ιντερ ειναι πολυ αισιοδοξα, ωραια που κλεινει ετσι ενας χρονος, αισιοδοξα. 
> Ε, τα λογια ειναι παντα το πρωτο βημα, η σκεψη.
> Δυσκολες οι μερες των γιορτων για ολους αυτους που βιωσαν την απωλεια... Τις εχω ονομασει και μερες των φαντασματων... προσωπων που δεν ειναι πια διπλα μας. ή των παιδικων μας χρονων..
> Ειναι ομως και μερες του \"κοντα\", του \"μαζι\", του φωτος, της γεννησης...
> Αχ ποσο εντονες εχουν μεινει μεσα μου ολες εκεινες οι εντυπωσεις για τα Χριστουγεννα, που σχηματισα σαν παιδι!
> Να δωσεις στο παιδι σου Ιντερ μια ανασα απο το πνευμα των ημερων. Μπορεις να ενταξεις και τον μπαμπα του σε ολο αυτο... Αυτο σκεφτομουν να σου προτεινω.
> Φιλακια πολλα


ευχαριστω πολυ 
περιμενω να σβησουν τα γιορτινα λαμπακια για να σβησουν κ τα δικα μου
μου φταινε ολοι κι ολα αλλα οσο μπορω προσπαθω να ειμαι στο παιδι χαλαρη 
μερες που ειναι που να μην ητανε!

----------


## interappted

ασχετο αλλα εγω τον παλιο μου θεραπευτη τον εχω γραμμενο!οχι οτι δεν τον πας αλλα εγω εφυγα οποτε γεια σας..στην πρωτη που πηγα που με παρατησε αυτη δεν με ενοιαξε γιαι δεν εμεινα στιγμη χωρις θεραπευτη
φυγε εσυ ελα εσυ ενα πραγμα
τωρα ομως σε αυτον που ειμαι τι να πω?????????δεν τολμαω να σκεφτω...ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΩ ΛΕΩ

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Φοίβη_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπορεί και να συμβεί έτσι, μπορεί και όχι. Μην το προαποφασίζεις. Άσε να δεις τι θα γίνει. Το μέλλον μπορεί να σε εκπλήξει. Το ίδιο κι ο γιος σου. Ίσως ακόμα και ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός...

----------


## interappted

αυτο περιμενω
το διαβα του χρονου να σταθω να παρω τη ζωη στα χερια μου κ να συνεχισω
εχω σκαλωσει...

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> αυτο περιμενω
> το διαβα του χρονου να σταθω να παρω τη ζωη στα χερια μου κ να συνεχισω
> εχω σκαλωσει...


Γλυκιά μου, δεν θα είσαι για πάντα έτσι. Είναι ένα σκάλωμα, ναι, και μάλιστα γερό. Αλλά δεν θα είναι για πάντα. Θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, θα δεις.

----------


## interappted

μακαρι να ειναι ετσι
σημερα νιωθω σκατα απαισια 
το κενο κ η απωλεια με εχουν περιτργυρισει
κομματια ειμαι
ενα εδω ενα εκει κ ενα παραπερα πολλα πουθενα
δεν μπορεσα καν να δω το γιο μου
να με δει ετσι???να του χαλασω τη διαθεση παραπανω?
σαν ζομπι!χρονια αλλαζει κ τι να περιμενω 
θελω να εκφραστω μεσω ενος παλιου\"φιλου\"που με συντροφευαι απο την εφηβεια

Σαββατο βραδυ: ανοιγουνε στο δρομο τα λουλουδια 
οι απλες καρδιες, παθητικα να ανεβουνε τραγουδια 
που τη χαρα ή τον απαλο του ερωτα ψαλλουν πονο,
*ενω για μενα η βδομαδα τελειωσε κ μονο*....

η βδομαδα , η χρονια ??το ιδιο μου ειναι

----------


## psychangel

Ας μη κολλάμε μωρέ στα .. ορόσημα !
\"τέλος μέρας - βδομάδας - χρόνου ...\" κλπ 

Ας περισώσουμε την κάθε στιγμούλα μας ...
το μόνο λάφυρο είναι οι .. \"στιγμούλες μας στο χρόνο\" 
Αυτές μονάχα, και οι ανάσες μας που τις αρχίζουν και τις τελειώνουν είναι που έχουν σημασία ...
Όλα τα άλλα είναι μονάχα .. τελετές , έθιμα , επαναλήψεις και συνήθειες πολλές φορές χαρούμενες μόνο
κατ΄ επίφαση χωρίς νόημα και μόνο για λίγους ... 

Πάλεψε για τις ... στιγμούλες σου και εξασφάλισε μια ανάσα για την κάθε μιά για να σε πάει παρακάτω ... μέχρι το φως στο τούνελ ...

Σου εύχομαι γι αυτό το χρόνο πολλές-πολλές στιγμούλες με βαθιές ανάσες γεμάτες ... Οξυγόνο και προοπτική για ένα .... Φωτάκι στο ΔΙΚΟ σου το τούνελ ... 
Και νάναι .. γρήγορα κι όπως το ΕΣΥ τόχεις ανάγκη νάναι ....

----------


## interappted

σε ευχαριστω πολυ
ειναι απο τις φορες που εδω μεσα καποια λογια με \"σμπρωχνουν\"ενα βημα παρακατω
κι εγω σου ευχομαι να χεις καλες κι ευχαριστες στιγμουλες!

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by psychangel_
> Ας περισώσουμε την κάθε στιγμούλα μας ...
> το μόνο λάφυρο είναι οι .. \"στιγμούλες μας στο χρόνο\" 
> 
> Πάλεψε για τις ... στιγμούλες σου και εξασφάλισε μια ανάσα για την κάθε μιά για να σε πάει παρακάτω ... μέχρι το φως στο τούνελ ...


Υπέροχα λόγια...Σε ευχαριστώ psychangel...

----------


## interappted

το διαβαζω οποτε μπενω κ μου φτιαχνει κ μενα τη διαθεση.καμια φορα μπαινω μονο για να το διαβασω
το κουραγιο καμια φορα ερχεται με καποιες λεξεις εστω κι αν δεν ξερεις προσωπικα τον αλλο
κ απο ατομα που γνωριζεις προσωπικα απλα να εκτιμας τις προσπαθειες τους

----------


## psychangel

...είναι αυτό που κι εγώ νιώθω ... 
και που κι εγώ το σκέφτομαι γιατί τόχω ανάγκη ...

νάστε - (νάμαστε) καλά ...και 
... ευχαριστώ για την ... \"αντιμεταβίβαση\" !!!

----------


## interappted

θυμαμαι κατι απο την εποχη που σπουδασα comics κ μας το βαλαν για ασκηση 
αφου η γη ειναι στρογγυλη αν υποθεσουμε οτι ριχνεις μια \"σφαιρα\"θα κανει τον κυκλο της γης κ θα σε βρει πισωπλατα
αν ριξεις κατι καλο θα κανει τον κυκλο της γης κ παλι θα επιστρεψει σε εσενα
δεν θυμαμαι ποτε τον εαυτο μου να χει κανει κατι τοσο κακο σαν αυτα που με βρηκαν αλλα παντα περιμενω τα οσα καλα κανω να επιστρεψουν καποια στιγμη σε εμενα
ετσι γυρισε κ σε εσενα psychangel κι ετσι περιμενω οσα εμποδια κ να βρουν καθως κανουν αυτον κυκλο της γης κι οσο κ αν αργησουν να εξακολουθω να τα περιμενω...

----------


## Helena

πολυ ομορφο αυτο ιντερ..και ισχυει κατα τη γνωμη μου

ευχομαι μεσα στο 2008 να πετυχεις οτι δεν πετυχες μεχρι τωρα

να σαι καλα και εσυ και το μικρουλι σου  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Κανε το καλο και ριξτο στο γυαλο...εμμ δεν ταιριαζει απολυτα αλλα μου αρεσει :Smile: 
Να σαι καλα Inter και ολα να σου πανε καλα στο νεο ετος...και στα επομενα :Smile:

----------


## psychangel

Παρόλο που ... : 




> _Originally posted by interappted_
> σημερα νιωθω σκατα απαισια 
> το κενο κ η απωλεια με εχουν περιτργυρισει
> κομματια ειμαι
> ενα εδω ενα εκει κ ενα παραπερα πολλα πουθενα
> ...


είδες τελικά που κάπου στο βάθος (*Σ-Ο-Υ*) υπάρχει ένα ... ΦΩΤΑΚΙ ??? : 




> _Originally posted by interappted_
> .... αφου η γη ειναι στρογγυλη αν υποθεσουμε ....αν ριξεις κατι καλο θα κανει τον κυκλο της γης κ παλι θα επιστρεψει σε εσενα..... αλλα *παντα περιμενω τα οσα καλα κανω να επιστρεψουν καποια στιγμη σε εμενα ..... κι .... οσα εμποδια κ να βρουν καθως κανουν αυτον κυκλο της γης .... οσο κ αν αργησουν εξακολουθω να τα περιμενω...*


καλή σκέψη αυτή για ν΄αρχίσεις τη χρονιά ε? 

Όλα να σου πάνε καλά - μεσα απ΄την καρδιά μου  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by psychangel_
> Ας μη κολλάμε μωρέ στα .. ορόσημα !
> \"τέλος μέρας - βδομάδας - χρόνου ...\" κλπ 
> 
> Ας περισώσουμε την κάθε στιγμούλα μας ...
> το μόνο λάφυρο είναι οι .. \"στιγμούλες μας στο χρόνο\" 
> Αυτές μονάχα, και οι ανάσες μας που τις αρχίζουν και τις τελειώνουν είναι που έχουν σημασία ...
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι μονάχα .. τελετές , έθιμα , επαναλήψεις και συνήθειες πολλές φορές χαρούμενες μόνο
> κατ΄ επίφαση χωρίς νόημα και μόνο για λίγους ... 
> ...


Ένα από τα πιο τρυφερά και σοφά πράγματα που έχω διαβάσει phychangel! 
Και το δικό σου παράδειγμα με τη μπάλα μ\'άρεσε πολύ Ίντερ ...

Σου εύχομαι από καρδιάς η ζωή να σου φέρει από εδώ και μπρος ότι σου πήρε...Φιλάκια στο μικρό σου και σε σένα...

----------


## interappted

ευχαριστω μεσα απο την καρδια μου 
κι εγω ευχομαι το κουραγιο που παιρνω να επιστρεψει σε εσας με το πιο γλυκο μου χαμογελο γιατι στιγμες που δεν πιστευω σε περιθωρια αλλα εχω αναγκη να τα δω μου τα δειχνεται
ειμαι συγκινημενη
ευχαριστω

----------


## anwnimi

Κι εγώ σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου γιατί συμμετέχετε σε αυτή εδώ τη συζήτηση, την \"περι πενθους δυσκολες ερωτησεις...\" όπως πολύ εύστοχα την ονόμασες Ίντερ...

Πραγματικά δύσκολες ερωτήσεις μιας και οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι από την \"πραγματική\" ζωή μας δεν αντέχουν τέτοια θέματα...Δεν τους κατηγορώ γιατί κι εγώ κάποτε ήμουν μια κατηγορία τους... Αλλάζουν θέμα σε χρόνο dt μόλις ακουστεί η λέξη θάνατος, πένθος... Λες και θα μολυνθεί η ζωή τους αν καθίσουν να σκεφτούν ή να συζητήσουν μαζί σου αυτά τα θέματα...Ή έστω απλά να σε ακούσουν...(Υπάρχουν φίλοι μου που δεν ήρθαν να με δουν ούτε μια φορά από το φόβο τους μην μολυνθούν...)

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι πραγματικά ώριμοι άνθρωποι που ρουφάνε τη ζωή μέχρι και την τελευταία της σταγόνα είναι αυτοί που έχουν πλήρη συναίσθηση της θνητότητας της δικής τους και των γύρω τους και βρίσκουν το κουράγιο να μιλάνε τόσο για τη γλύκα της ζωής όσο και για την πίκρα του θανάτου...
Μακάρι μια μέρα να γίνω ένας από αυτούς...

----------


## interappted

εχεις τοσο δικιο anwnimi λες κ ειναι χολερα λες κ κολλιεται ..λες κ δεν χωραει στη ζωη ο θανατος,προκαταληψεις σαν να κουβαλας ενα αρνητικο επιπεδο που μπορει κ μεταφερεται σε οποιον σε συναντησει κ συ να υποχρεωουσαι να μην το συζητηας πολυ μην χτυπησουν ξυλο η μη φτυσουν τον κορφο τους ετσι ημουνα κι εγω πριν
κι εγω αλλαζα παλια κουβεντα
\"μια πιθαμη απο μας ας ειναι....αλλα τελικα ειδα πως δεν απεχει απο κανεναν
σημερα πηγα πανω για κακη μου τυχη κ παλι εναν διαδρομο παρακατω γινοτανε κηδεια δεν ακουστηκε κανενας οδυρμος η κλαμα αλλα εμενα μου φερε στην μνημη μου πραγματα απο τη δικια μας κηδεια που τα ειχε εντελως ξεχασει η μνημη μου μου ηρθανε στιγμες..κοιταξα πανω στον ουρανο..ηταν λευκος προφανως επειδη γυρω απο τη θεσσαλονικη χιονιζει αναρωτηθηκα αλλη μια φορα τι να υπαρχει εκει αραγε..λεω πως ξερω..μα απο την αλλη λεω οτι οχι εναν καρπο(κ ξερω αρκετα καλα τι συμβολιζει -το δικαιωμα κυριαρχιας του Θεου)αλλα κι ολοκληρο το δεντρο να ετρωγε το δημιουργημα του αυτη η τιμωρια..ειναι εξω απο τον ανθρωπο ξενο επιπονο μυστηριο 
σε οτι κατασταση κ να ειναι ο νεκρος εμεις που μενουμε απο πισω..κοιταμε τι??χωμα γιατι η τιμωρια λεει:\"απο το χωμα προηρθες κ σε αυτο θα επιστρεψεις\"κ παει ταξιδια το μυαλο μου
ψαχνω ματαια να βρω το πως το γιατι το τι??κ το μυαλο μου δεν μπορει
σταματαει 
κοντευουν 2 χρονια κ το μονο που ειπα σημερα στο μνημα ειναι οτι θα περασουν τα χρονια οπως περασαν κι αυτα τα δυο
θυμηθηκα τον πρωην μου ψυχιατρο αυτον που με πηγαν κατευθειαν μετα τα τριημερα
μου ειπε οτι οπως λενε κ οι Κατσιμιχαιοι:ειναι την απουσια σου πως παω να συνηθισω\"
μπορω να πω πως εμαθα σχεδον να ζω στην απουσια του 
αλλο το οτι μου λειπει κι αλλο οτι εμαθα να ζω χωρις αυτον κ κυριως να ανταπεξερχομαι με το παιδι
ειναι λιγες οι φορες που θα θελα την γνωμη του στο μεγαλωμα του παιδιου
αλλα
αν ελειπε καπου
αν ειχε φυγει...αν αν θα ηταν αλλιως η κατασταση του ειναι που με ποναει
κομματιαστηκε η ψυχη μου
θαφτηκε ενα μεγαλο μερος του μαζι του 
ενιωσα θυμο για αυτον μιας κ μεχρις ενος σημειου ηταν επιλογη του να λειπει απο τη ζωη
ενιωσα τυψεις για τισ δυσκολες στιγμες τα ασχημα μου λογια
αλλα τελικα καταλαβα οτ αυτο που με ποναει δεν ειναι τοσο η απουσια του απο τη ζωη μου
ειναι η απουσια του απο τη ζωη
κι ομως καλουμαι κ θα προσπαθησω να εκτελεσω το καθηκον μου οχι να το δεχτω οχι να το καταπιω αλλα να ζησω με αυτο το κακο

----------


## keeper34

geia kai xronia pollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

ma ti eise esy telika?
yena?
koutavi?
ti apola?
niose th zwh kai oxi to synesthima.
palepse gia to shmera kai oxi gia panta...
gia to paidisou kai oxi gia ton kosmo.
gia thn psyxisou kai oxi gia to synolo....
to allosou miso xathike.... 
min katastrefeis to allo miso pou einai o giosoy.
thelei na tou dixeis ta panta san pateras kai mana taytoxronos.
ki esy mporeis....
exeis perasei twsa....
mhn afiseis thn pligh na ginei epidimeia....
eise dynath kai to xereis...
xereis th kanei mia mana gia to paidiths..
ola ta provlimata...psyhologika kai mh...
einai ptesmata mprosta sto aggeloudisou...
xereis esy...............

xronia pollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

filika giwrgos

----------


## psychangel

Λοιπόν .. 
Θα πω μερικές σκέψεις , έτσι όπως περίπου τις έκανα κι εγώ όταν χρειάστηκε να αντιμετωπίσω το σκληρό \"μετά\" ενός θανάτου ... 
Ένιωσα ότι έπρεπε να σκεφτώ έτσι για να μπορέσω ν΄ αφήσω τόπο και χρόνο μέσα μου να πάρει αυτός που έφυγε τη \"σωστή\" θέση στη μνήμη μου , στα συναισθήματά μου στην καθημερινότητα μου , στο \"σκληρό\" μετά ... το \"ΧΩΡΙΣ\" ... 



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ..... σε οτι κατασταση κ να ειναι ο νεκρος εμεις που μενουμε απο πισω..κοιταμε τι??χωμα γιατι η τιμωρια λεει:\"απο το χωμα προηρθες κ σε αυτο θα επιστρεψεις\"κ παει ταξιδια το μυαλο μου
> ψαχνω ματαια να βρω το πως το γιατι το τι??κ το μυαλο μου δεν μπορει
> σταματαει





> _Originally posted by interappted_
> .... η κατασταση του ειναι που με ποναει


όπως το λες και μόνη σου : \".. στο χώμα θα επιστρέψεις\"
εκεί στο μνήμα δεν είναι ο \"άνθρωπος\" εκείνος έτσι όπως τουλάχιστον τον ήξερες, τον έζησες, τον ένιωσες και σε ένοιωσε και κείνος .. Με σάρκα και οστά και δύναμη ζωής και σκέψη και αντίληψη και ενέργεια ... 
Εκεί είναι πια ... \"τα εξ΄ ων συνετέθη\". Τα στοιχεία της χημείας , ο άνθρακας , το ασβέστιο, ο σίδηρος , το νάτριο , το κάλιο ... όλα όσα αποτελούσαν το σώμα του και αποτελούν και το χώμα (και όλη τη γνωστή ύλη που φτιάχτηκε ο κόσμος μας) γιατί όπως είπες κι εσύ \"... από το χώμα προήρθες ... \" 
Ο άνθρωπός σου είναι \"παρουσία\" ΜΕΣΑ σου ... 
Στο μυαλό σου και στα αισθήματα που σου υποκινούν οι μνήμες των αισθήσεων που χάραξε μέσα σου η παρουσία του εν ζωή και τώρα πια οι συνειρμοί τα ανακαλούν και τα αναπαράγουν και τα ξαναζείς πάλι και πάλι και έχεις την εντύπωση πως είναι εδώ και του θυμώνεις , μετανιώνεις , πέφτεις , σηκώνεσαι και πάλι τον έχεις μπροστά σου ... 



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> μπορω να πω πως εμαθα σχεδον να ζω στην απουσια του 
> αλλο το οτι μου λειπει κι αλλο οτι εμαθα να ζω χωρις αυτον


Πίστεψέ με, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να προσπαθήσεις να μάθεις να ζεις ΜΕ-ΤΗΝ-ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ του 
Γιατί έχει διαφορά, αν με καταλαβαίνεις, να λες ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ του και ... \"κάπου\" μέσα σ΄ όλο αυτό το ΤΕΡΑΑΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΑ Μ΄ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ υπάρχω κι ΕΓΩ ... 
από το να λες : ΕΙΜΑΙ εγώ, ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ τη ζωή μου , ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ , ΕΛΠΙΖΩ να την κάνω καλύτερη, θα ΕΠΙΘΥΜΟΥΣΑ ν΄ αξιωθώ με μια υγιή σχέση, ΚΑΝΩ ,ότι μπορώ με νύχια και με δόντια ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ γιατί αγαπώ τον ΕΑΥΤΟ μου επειδή είμαι υπεύθυνη και αγαπώ το μικρό και πρέπει για ΧΑΡΗ του να φροντίσω τον ΕΑΥΤΟ μου για να ΜΗ ΜΕ ΛΥΠΑΤΑΙ και να παίρνει ΔΥΝΑΜΗ από μένα και νάναι ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΣ για ΜΕΝΑ και ΟΛΑ αυτά ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ μου μέσα στην οποία λειτουργώ ΧΩΡΙΣ να ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΝ εκείνος . Όλες αυτές οι ΖΩΤΙΚΕΣ μου λειτουργίες (γιατί ΕΓΩ είμαι εν ΖΩΗ) γίνονται εν ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ του ... και έτσι θα ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ πάντα από δώ και πέρα για όσο θα είμαι ΕΓΩ ΕΝ ΖΩΗ . 



> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κομματιαστηκε η ψυχη μου θαφτηκε ενα μεγαλο μερος του μαζι του ενιωσα θυμο για αυτον μιας κ μεχρις ενος σημειου ηταν επιλογη του να λειπει απο τη ζωηενιωσα τυψεις για τισ δυσκολες στιγμες τα ασχημα μου λογια


μη λες ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ η ψυχή σου .. Μπορεί να τσαλακώθηκε, να πληγώθηκε, να απελπίστηκε, να πόνεσε, να θύμωσε, να πανικοβλήθηκε, να αποδυναμώθηκε .... με μεγάλη ένταση γι αυτό κι έπιασες πάτο άλλωστε αλλά ... είναι ολόκληρη και το παλεύει να ξετσαλακωθεί , να γειάνει να ξαναγίνει \"στρογγυλή\" ... 
και όχι ΔΕ ΘΑΦΤΗΚΕ τίποτα ΔΙΚΟ σου στο χώμα, μα αυτός που πήγε στο χώμα τώρα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ, είναι οι ΜΝΗΜΕΣ σου, έγινε πια ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ της δικής ΣΟΥ ζωής που έζησες και δέθηκες με την παρουσία του και που θα υπάρχει όσο έχει δύναμη το μυαλό σου να επεξεργάζεται και να ανακαλεί αυτές τις μνήμες καλές ή κακές , αγαπημένες ή οργισμένες ...
Και οι τύψεις .. !
Αλλάζει τίποτα πια ? τι νόημα έχουν οι τύψεις ? 
άλλωστε όταν έκανες αυτό για το οποίο τώρα μετανιώνεις , πόσο σίγουρη είσαι ότι τότε που το έκανες είχες τη δύναμη ή ότι ΔΕΝ ήταν πάνω από τη δύναμη σου να ενεργήσεις διαφορετικά ...? 
Πόσο σίγουρη είσαι ότι το -όποιο- φταίξιμο καταλογίζεις τώρα εσύ στον εαυτό σου ήταν 100% δική σου υπαιτιότητα κι όχι οι περιστάσεις μιας δύσκολης ζωής που σε εξώθησαν να φερθείς έτσι από ένστικτο ... \"ψυχικής\" επιβίωσης και αυτοάμυνα ... ?

Ιντερ καλή μου , 
η ζωή είναι ΕΔΩ, μπροστά είναι το μέλλον ΣΟΥ και το ΜΕΛΛΟΝ του μικρού .. 
Θα πορευτείτε ΜΑΖΙ, δίπλα δίπλα , θα τον στηρίξεις και θα σε στηρίξει ... 
Φτιάξε όσο καλύτερα μπορείς τη ζωή σου, άνθησε , στάσου στα πόδια σου και σίγουρα αυτό θα είναι και για το μικρό σου ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να του προσφέρεις ..

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by keeper34_
> geia kai xronia pollaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> ma ti eise esy telika?
> yena?
> koutavi?
> ti apola?
> niose th zwh kai oxi to synesthima.
> palepse gia to shmera kai oxi gia panta...
> ...


σωστος απλα σπαω ενιοτε

----------


## interappted

psychangel για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω πολυ
εισαι πολυ ευστοχη 
επειδη εχθες καταμιζεριασα σημερα θελω να μοιραστω κατι που διαβασα κ μου κανε κλικ
ισως θεωρηθει ασχετο αλλα εμενα μου ειπε αρκετα για τη στιγμες που αμφισβητω την πιστη μου σε εμενα 
\"την Κιβωτο την φτιαξαν ερασιτεχνες ενω τον Τιτανικο επαγγελματιες\"
ξεροντας την καταληξη κι απο τα δυο πλεουμενα
ναι καμια φορα ακομα κ σαν ερασιτεχνης της ζωης μπορεις να πετυχεις πολλα

συγνωμη για τισ αδυναμες στιγμες μου κ την αναγκη μου να τις μοιραστω

----------


## anwnimi

Ίντερ, τουλάχιστον εδώ δε χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγγνώμη αν θες να κλάψεις, να γελάσεις, να εκφραστείς! Γι\'αυτό άλλωστε το αγαπάμε αυτό το μέρος! Εδώ η χολέρα είναι δύσκολο να κολλήσει...ηλεκτρονικά! :Smile: 

Psychangel, μ\'αρέσει η δυναμικότητά σου, ξεχειλίζει ζωή, ωριμότητα, δύναμη! Μπράβο σου παιδί μου, είπες τόσα ωραία πράγματα στην Ίντερ που εγώ έπρεπε να κάψω \"ασφάλειες\" για να τα διαννοηθώ τουλάχιστον... 
Σ\'ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για όσα πολύτιμα έγραψες και θα προσπαθήσω έχω στο νου μου κάθε μέρα που ξυπνάω...

Αυτό που αρχίζω δειλά δειλά να καταλαβαίνω, για μένα προσωπικά, δεν ξέρω Ίντερ μου αν ισχύει και για σένα, είναι κάτι που στην αρχή το θεώρησα εξωφρενικά τρελό όταν μου πρωτομπήκε στο μυαλό:
Μήπως μερικές φορές κάποιος φεύγει για κάποιο λόγο που αφορά εμάς;
Μήπως το \"σενάριο\" της ζωής μας με μια απώλεια θέλει να μας μάθει κάτι;
Μήπως κάποιοι από μας ήμασταν τόσο αλλού, σε πράγματα ανούσια που τα θεωρούσαμε τότε σημαντικά (πολλή δουλειά, λάθος σχέσεις και φιλίες, υλικά αγαθά) και αυτή η απώλεια ήθελε να μας ταρακουνήσει;
Μήπως ο αβάστατος πόνος που μας προκάλεσε μας κάνει έστω και ένα λιθαράκι πιο σοφούς και πιο συνειδητοποιημένους;
Μήπως ο θάνατος ήρθε για να μας ταρακουνήσει τόσο και να μας πει \"ΞΥΠΝΑ! ΜΗΝ ΚΛΑΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ Ή ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Ή ΖΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ - ΖΗΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ!\"

Προσωπικά για μένα η απάντηση στις παραπάνω ερωτήσεις σε άλλες είναι ναι και σε άλλες ίσως. Όχι σε καμία. Όχι πως έχω πάρει το δρόμο για να τα υλοποιήσω όλα αυτά. Προσπαθώ, ίσως πολλές φορές κάνω ότι προσπαθώ, να τον βρω...

Ο Καζαντζάκης έγραψε:
\"Ερχόμαστε από μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο. Καταλήγουμε σε μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο. Το μεταξύ φωτεινό διάστημα, το λέμε Ζωή...\" 

Έχουμε μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να κάνουμε το φωτεινό διάστημα φωτεινότερο και όχι σκοτεινότερο...Η δυσκολότερη μάχη μας...

----------


## interappted

παντα συνφωνω με τον Καζαντζακη!
για μενα η στενη μου γνωριμια με το θανατο ηταν κ μια πιο στενη γνωριμια κ με την τιμωρια!
αλλωστε η τιμωρια δεν ειναι η θνησιμοτητα αλλα το οτι ξερουμε οτι ειμαστε θνητοι
με αυτο ειχα παντα συμβιβαστει
αλλα μονο με τον δικο μου θανατο
μιλησα με την πεθερα μου σημερα κ δεν ξερω απο που πηγαζει αυτο το κουραγιο της
μου ειπε οτι αυτη ειναι η καταληξη καθε ζωντανου οργανισμου
αλλος προλαβαινει κ κανει τον κυκλο του κ αλλος οχι
ολοι θα \"φυγουμε\"μια μερα καποιοι αργα κ καποιοι γρηγορα
τα σκεφτηκα ολα 
ποσο πολυ κ ποσο λιγο απεχουμε απο τα ζωα?
ζουμε κανοντας εναν κυκλο ολα τα οντα
με την μοναδικη διαφορα οτι εμεις το ξερουμε
κι ομως παλι δεν μου καθεται καλα
ο ανθρωπος αντιδραει σαν να μην ειναι κ ο θανατος μερος της ζωης 
σαν να ειναι αφυσικο
να μην μας\" κολλαει\"
ο νους δεν το χωραει δεν το επεξεργαζεται σωστα 
αλλα κ κατι αλλο που ειπε η πεθερα μου με ηρεμισε
μπορει εκει κ να ειναι καλυτερα απο οτι ειμαστε εμεις..
κ να ειναι εγωιστικο που τον ζηταμε πισω για να σταματησει ο πονος μας
ποιος ξερει?\"κοιμητηρια\"ελπιζω οτι οντως αναπαυονται , ξεκουραζονται κι ισως καποτε σε αλλο χωροχρονο ξανασυναντηθουμε ..
μου λειπει
αλλα εγω ζω οπως πολυ σωστα ειπωθηκε
κ τι θα κανω με αυτο το \"φαινομενο \"της ζωης?
αυτο ειναι στο χερι του καθενα αν τη στειχιωσει κ απλα επιβιωνει η αν μετα απο εναν μεγαλο συναισθηματικο κυκλο κανει κ τον κυκλο της ζωης
βλεπω το γιο μου να μεγαλωνει
εκλεισε στις 16 Νοεμβριου τα 5..τον κοιταω
θυμαμαι τοτε ηταν 3
μας αρεσει η οχι η ζωη-η φυση δεν σταματαει συνεχιζεται κ μεις ως μερη της αυτο ωφειλουμε να κανουμε

----------


## eirineta

Inter μου, σήμερα πρώτη φορά κάθισα και διάβασα όλο αυτό και το άλλο thread που άνοιξες.
Δεν νιώθω ικανή να σου πω οτιδήποτε. 
Ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν μπορώ να σου πω πόση θλίψη ένιωσα.
Γι\' αυτά που έχεις περάσει εσύ και ο γιός σου και που εγώ ούτε στο ελάχιστο μπορώ να νιώσω.
Αλλά και μαζί χαρά...ναι, χαρά για τη δύναμη που φαίνεται να έχεις σαν άνθρωπος...
για τη δύναμη που δείχνεις κάθε μέρα ζώντας (και όχι απλά επιβιώνοντας) για σένα και για το παιδί σου...
Πραγματικά, τα λόγια μου φαίνονται πολύ λίγα μπροστά σ\' αυτά που ένιωσα καθώς σε διάβαζα...
Δεν ξέρω αν ένιωσες ποτέ ανατρίχιασμα διαβάζοντας κάποιον. Αυτό το ανατρίχιασμα νιώθω με σένα...

Κι αφού δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω αυτό που νιώθω με δικά μου λόγια θα σου το πω με τα λόγια κάποιου άλλου...

\"Ποιος ξέρει, δε θ\' αγαπιόμασταν τόσο, ίσως,
αν από τόσο μακρυά δε βλέπονταν οι ψυχές μας.
Τόσο κοντά δε θα \'μασταν, ίσως, ποιος ξέρει,
η μοίρα αν δε μας είχε χωρίσει.\"

Αυτά είχε γράψει ο Ναζίμ Χικμέτ για το θανατο ενός πολύ αγαπημένου του προσώπου και κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι μεγάλη σοφία. Γιατί μόνο εσύ ξέρεις πόσο έχει δυναμώσει η αγάπη σου γι\' αυτόν...μετά...

Και η συνέχεια της σοφής σκέψης του είναι η εξής...

\"Μα τι ευτυχία φανταστική είναι να εννοής
να καταλαβαίνεις ό,τι έρχεται, ό,τι φεύγει\"

Στο ξαναλέω, δεν μπορώ με λόγια να σου εκφράσω αυτό που νιώθω. Αλλά πιστεύω στον άνθρωπο και στη δύναμη που κρύβει μέσα του. Και πιστεύω και σε σένα. 

΄Σου εύχομαι να έχεις ένα ήρεμο βράδυ...  :Smile:

----------


## interappted

να΄σαι καλα eirineta!κ μονο ενιωσα οτι με ενιωσες 
κι εγω οπως θα διαβασες πολυ συχνα το μονο που εμπιστευομαι ειναι η ιδια η φυση
το ενστικτο της μανας κ το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης
η σκεψη καμια φορα μπορει να αντιφασκει αλλα το ενστικτο ειναι εμφυτο
δεν ξερω γιατι εχω βοηθηθει τοσο σκεπτομενη τη φυση 
αλλα σκεφτομαι πως ολα τα οντα ακομα κ το πιο \"κακο\"οδηγουμενα απο το ενστικτο της μητροτητας καταφερνουν να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα τους προστατευοντας τα απο τους κινδυνους
κ στις πιο αντιξοες συνθηκες το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης τα κανει ανθεκτικα κ παντα η φυση βρισκει τον τροπο της να συνεχισει ....ολα ειναι ενας κυκλος μια αλυσιδα κ η προσπαθεια μου να νιωσω οτι κ εγω οπως ολοι ειμαστε μεσα σε αυτον τον κυκλο σε αυτη την αλυσιδα μπορω κ εντασσομαι κ συνεχιζω
οποτε σπαω πολυ συχνα (ισως κ αυτο απο ενστικτο)κοιταω τον ουρανο
σκεφτομαι τι ειμαστε απο κει πανω,,κατοικοι του πλανητη γη
δεν ξερω αν χαζεψα η αν οχι αλλα ειναι κατι που με βοηθαει

----------


## eirineta

Αυτό δεν είναι και το ζητούμενο?
Να βρεις τρόπους, σκέψεις ου σε βοηθούν και σε κάνουν να νιώθεις καλύτερα...
Πώς γίνεται να χάζεψες Inter μου?
Τέτοιες σκέψεις δεν κάνουν οι χαζοί...
Δεν έχεις αφεθεί στον κόσμο, τον παλεύεις...
Και γι\' αυτό θα ανταμειφθείς...
Κι έτσι είναι, η Φύση τόσες χιλιάδες χρόνια υπάρχει με τον ίδιο τρόπο...
Οι άνθρωποι είμαστε που εναλλασσόμαστε...
Καλημέρες!!

----------


## interappted

ακριβως!οσο κ να πας κοντρα στα ενστικτα σου δεν...
κι αν προσπαθησε παλι δεν..
ειναι το πιο δυνατο ζωο του πλανητη

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ασχετο αλλα εγω τον παλιο μου θεραπευτη τον εχω γραμμενο!οχι οτι δεν τον πας αλλα εγω εφυγα οποτε γεια σας..στην πρωτη που πηγα που με παρατησε αυτη δεν με ενοιαξε γιαι δεν εμεινα στιγμη χωρις θεραπευτη
> φυγε εσυ ελα εσυ ενα πραγμα
> τωρα ομως σε αυτον που ειμαι τι να πω?????????δεν τολμαω να σκεφτω...ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΛΜΩ ΛΕΩ


Χαχα..Αυτή που σε παράτησε ήταν η τύπισσα που σου έλεγε Ιωάννα η ανασφάλεια χαλάει τις σχέσεις σου την ώρα που οριόταν στον άντρα της δια τηλεφώνου ότι είναι έγγυος και αυτός είχε πάει κομμωτήριο;;;Ο πρώτος ήταν ο Ιστορία Καμπινέ;;;;Εγώ είχα έναν unique θεραπευτή και δεν ήθελα να έχω και κανένα..Το δώρο της Ψυχοθεραπείας σου λένε μετά..Μωρέ ας μην είχα προβλήματα και ούτε απ\'έξω δεν θα περνούσα.......Μετά ρε μου στοίχισε που έφυγα.....Είμαι λέει κατά βάθος εξαρτητική προσωπικότητα και είχα απαγγιστρωθεί από τον ντόκτορα τόσο που με εκνεύριζε και έφυγα..Είχα σπαστεί.....Εγώ ήμουνα ένα ραντεβού του και αυτός ολόκληρο υδραυλικό σύστημα ψυχοσυναισθηματικής ισορροπίας.....Την καινούρια δυσκολεύτηκα να την χωνέψω αν και γλυκιά..Μου την βίδωνε και μου την βιδώνει που όλα τα ρίχνει σε εμένα...Προσπαθεί να μου πλασσάρει έναν κόσμο ιδεώδη..Επειδή αυτή παντρεύτηκε και ευτύχισε όλες θα έχουμε την ίδια τύχη..Ρε αισθάνομαι λες και είμαι σε Μοναστήρι......Για να λύσεις το οριακό-είναι σαν να μου λέει-κάνε σχέση και κράτα την,βρες δουλειά και μείνε, κάνε φίλους και μην τους παρατάς και ας είναι μαλάκες..Μην φοβάσαι αν σε εγκαταλείψουν..Είναι απλά φόβος..κι ας έχεις φάει καμιά 50 απορρίψεις που λες να βγάλεις βιβλίο:ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΟΥΝ!!!ή ΚΑΝ\'ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΨΟΥΝ σε παράφραση του KAN\'TOYΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΝ...Δεν είναι κακό να λες ότι πας σε ψυχίατρο αφού αυτή είναι και δεν έλαχε κανείς να την αποκαλέσει απροσάρμοστη..Ρε όποιος δεν έχει βιώσει δεν νιώθει..Διάβασε πέντε έξι βιβλία και μπήκε στο πνεύμα λες και ο κόσμος είναι τόσο ιδεώδης όσο το ψυχοθεραπευτικό ιατρείο......Δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να γίνω αυτή.....Είναι το γμτ ρε συ.......Έγκυος έμεινε και πάλι χαζή χαρά γεμάτη..Ούτε επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη ούτε πολλά κιλά..Συχτίρ δηλαδή.....Τα έχω πάρει!!!!!Είναι μετά να μην πέφτει η αυτοεκτίμησή σου έχοντας μπροστά σου προβαλλόμενο αυτό το μοντέλο ανθρώπου-γυναίκας;;;;Είναι σαν να πέρασε από την ζωή και να μην ένιωσε πόνο..Δάκρυ να μην κύλησε στο μάτι της......Αφού σκέφτομαι:Το Ladose πρέπει να βγήκε απ\'τα αντιγόνα της...
Την επόμενη φορά που θα μου την πει για κανά γκόμενο θα της πω:Δεν τα φτιάχνεις εσύ μαζί του να σου πω μετά αν πρέπει να έχεις borderline για να τον απορρίψεις.....

----------


## weird

Τοσο ομορφες κουβεντες... απο ολους σας.
Αγγιγμα ψυχης, σας ευχαριστω!
Δεν εχω διαβασει πολυ Καζαντζακη αν και ο θελω... Συμφωνω πολυ με την θεση του, να κοιταμε την αβυσσο καταματα.. και να συνεχιζουμε, να ζουμε...
Αυτο που λες Ιντερ για τη φυση με εκφραζει τοσο!
Το καλοκαιρι που ειμαι κοντα στις χαλκιδικιωτικες θαλασσες αλλαζει το ειναι μου.. Ανασαινει ολοκληρο.
Η φυση ειναι ηλιαχτιδα για την καρδια.... Μου θυμισες σκεψεις παλιες κι αγαπημενες... Να σαι καλα!
Πολλα πολλα φιλια σε ολους.

----------


## weird

Κασσι
ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις που κανεις για την τωρινη σου, τα συζητας ανοιχτα μαζι της?

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Τοσο ομορφες κουβεντες... απο ολους σας.
> Αγγιγμα ψυχης, σας ευχαριστω!
> Δεν εχω διαβασει πολυ Καζαντζακη αν και ο θελω... Συμφωνω πολυ με την θεση του, να κοιταμε την αβυσσο καταματα.. και να συνεχιζουμε, να ζουμε...
> Αυτο που λες Ιντερ για τη φυση με εκφραζει τοσο!
> Το καλοκαιρι που ειμαι κοντα στις χαλκιδικιωτικες θαλασσες αλλαζει το ειναι μου.. Ανασαινει ολοκληρο.
> Η φυση ειναι ηλιαχτιδα για την καρδια.... Μου θυμισες σκεψεις παλιες κι αγαπημενες... Να σαι καλα!
> Πολλα πολλα φιλια σε ολους.


πισω απο τις τσιμεντενιες οικοδομες τα αμαξια τα φαναρια που ως ανθρωποι διαφοροποιηθηκαμε απο ολο το αλλο φυσικο περιβαλλον ακομα σε μια θαλασσα σε ενα βουνο εκει νιωθεις ενα με τη φυση για αυτο χαλαρωνεις γιατι εισαι εκει που ειναι το φυσικο σου περιβαλλον 
καποια ζωα τρεχουν γρηγορα καποια αλλα οχι καποια ζωα ειναι θυματα καποιοι θυτες κι ομως αυτο ειναι φυση
ακομα κ τα ζωα θυματα μεχρι την τελευταια στιγμη εχουν το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης.Το χαρακτηριστικο του ανθρωπου ειναι οπως αλλα τρεχουν,πεταν κτλ αυτο εχει τη συναισθηση 
δεν τρεχει οσο ενα τσιταχ δεν εχει την δυναμη του λιονταριου αλλα εχει την συναισθηση που τον διαφοροποιει
κ θα παω λιγο πιο μακρυα
οι αρκουδες τοσο δυνατα ζωα δεν αντεχουν τον χειμωνα κ ενστικτοδως πεφτουν σε χειμερια ναρκη για να επιβιωσουν
κι οταν βλεπεις τοσο καλους μηχανισμους στη φυση δεν πρεπει να αμφιβαλλει κανεις για τους δικους του μηχανισμους
δεν ειναι δικο του επιτευγμα ειναι κοινο χαρκτηριστικο σε ολα τα οντα προσπαθησα να βαλω ενα video κι ευχομαι να βγει
εκει ολοι θα σουμε οτι σεν απεχουμε απο τα ενστικτα μονο οταν απαρνιομαστε την φυση μας
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK0R3lT6tzs θα παρακαλουσα να το δειτε σε ful screen

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κασσι
> ολα αυτα τα συναισθηματα και τις σκεψεις που κανεις για την τωρινη σου, τα συζητας ανοιχτα μαζι της?


Είναι αλήθεια πως θα έπρεπε..Της έχω κάνει νύξεις........Ε τώρα αν αρχίσω να διαμαρτύρομαι φοβάμαι πως θα βγάλω πολλή κακία και θα με πιάσει το νευρικό μου.......Στυλ: Δεν ξέρεις τίποτα από borderline....αφού ποτέ δεν βίωσες ούτε κενά μοναξιάς ούτε τίποτα...Κάτι θα βρω να της πω αν πάρω καμιά ανάστροφη......

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ναι καμια φορα ακομα κ σαν ερασιτεχνης της ζωης μπορεις να πετυχεις πολλα





> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κ τι θα κανω με αυτο το \"φαινομενο \"της ζωης?
> αυτο ειναι στο χερι του καθενα αν τη στειχιωσει κ απλα επιβιωνει η αν μετα απο εναν μεγαλο συναισθηματικο κυκλο κανει κ τον κυκλο της ζωης






> _Originally posted by interappted_
> μας αρεσει η οχι η ζωη-η φυση δεν σταματαει συνεχιζεται κ μεις ως μερη της αυτο ωφειλουμε να κανουμε








> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κι εγω οπως θα διαβασες πολυ συχνα το μονο που εμπιστευομαι ειναι η ιδια η φυση
> το ενστικτο της μανας κ το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης
> η σκεψη καμια φορα μπορει να αντιφασκει αλλα το ενστικτο ειναι εμφυτο
> δεν ξερω γιατι εχω βοηθηθει τοσο σκεπτομενη τη φυση 
> αλλα σκεφτομαι πως ολα τα οντα ακομα κ το πιο \"κακο\"οδηγουμενα απο το ενστικτο της μητροτητας καταφερνουν να μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα τους προστατευοντας τα 
> 
> απο τους κινδυνους
> κ στις πιο αντιξοες συνθηκες το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης τα κανει ανθεκτικα κ παντα η φυση βρισκει τον τροπο της να συνεχισει ....ολα ειναι ενας κυκλος μια αλυσιδα κ η 
> ...







> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ειναι το πιο δυνατο ζωο του πλανητη






> _Originally posted by interappted_
> κι οταν βλεπεις τοσο καλους μηχανισμους στη φυση δεν πρεπει να αμφιβαλλει κανεις για τους δικους του μηχανισμους



Κρύβεις αλλά και πλέον *φανερώνεις*  απίστευτη δύναμη κορίτσι μου!

Σήμερα γύρισα σπίτι καταβεβλημένη από μία ακόμα...κηδεία. Μέσα σε 14,5 μήνες χρειάστηκε να πάω σε 5 εκ των οποίων οι 3 συγγενείς α και β βαθμού. 


Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα γι\' αυτό αλλά και μπροστά σε αυτά που έγραψες Ίντερ μου. Είναι όλα πέρα για πέρα *αληθινά*! Ήθελα να τα συγκεντρώσω όλα για να φαίνονται ακόμα πιο 
δυνατά. Μπράβο κορίτσι μου!

----------


## interappted

σε ευχαριστω μιας κ δυναμωνουν κι εμενα 
το μονο που βλεπω στην tv ειναι τα ντοκυμαντερ του σκαι
εκει βλεπω τα κοινα μας κ αυτο με βοηθαει παρα πολυ
σημερα ειδα χιμπατζηδες να σκοτωνουν χιμπατζηδες οπως καποιες ανθρωπινες σπεκιρες
ειδα να αλληλοσκοτωνονται για τα εδαφη..
ειδα να τρων μωρα ανθρωπων αυτων που ζουν στη φυση
κ πειστηκα ακομα περισσοτερο εκει πιο κοντα στη φυση ο θανατος του κοριτσιου απο ενα χιμπατζη που οι χωρικοι καταπατησαν το δασος που ζουσε φανηκε πιο \"φυσικος\" απο τον θανατο ενος ηρωινομανη..γιατι πισω απο την ηρωινη πχ κρυβεται οχι ενας αλλα εκατομυρια δολοφονοι ανθρωποι 
ειδα ατομα να πεινανε να διψανε 
ανθρωποι κι αυτοι 
κ λεω οτι ο καθε θανατος γινεται τεραστιος οταν τον απομονωνεις 
ενω οταν ακους πχ 10εκατομ παιδια πεθαινουν το χρονο απο την πεινα
εκει ο μαζικος θανατος γινεται απλα ενα τραγικο νουμερο
χωρις να σκεφτεσαι ενα ενα τα παιδακια τους γονεις τους 
λες 10 εκ.
κ μεις τοσο εγωιστικα σκαλωνουμε στον εναν του δικου μας
κ τα συναισθηματα μας γινονται τα τραγικοτατα του πλανητη
που κανεις δε μας καταλαβαινει γιατι ο θανατος εδω ειναι ξενος
τρελλαινομουνα (κ ακομα )της εκταφης
3 χρονια σου λεει κ φυσικα κλαιγομαστε
γιατι για τους εαυτους μας ειμαστε το κεντρο της γης
γιατι περυσι στην Παλαιστινη οι ταφοι ηταν ομαδικοι καμια πολυτελεια στην υστατη κατοικια
ετσι λοιπον αυτες τις μερες που γεμιζω το μυαλο μου με τετοιες σκεψεις σκεφτομαι ποσο εγωιστικο ειναι οταν σε καταπινει το πενθος 
την ιδια μερα κ ωρα κ καποιοι αλλοι κλαινε
αλλα δεν μας νοιαζει 
την ιδια μερα κ ωρα 
κ καποιοι αλλοι κλαινε αλλα..δεν ηταν τοσο δεμενοι οσο εμεις αλλα ...αλλα ...
αλλα...
πως ξαφνικα μεταλασσεται το ολο συναισθημα αν κοιταξεις κ πιο περα?αν περα απο τον εαυτο σου δεις κ του αλλουνου τον πονο
ειναι ιδιος
κι ο καθε ενας μας προσπαθει να βρει ενα τροπο να πιαστει να συνεχισει να επιβιωνει
ο δικος μου φαινεται οτι ειναι αυτος
το να πω οτι ανηκω σε μια φυση με γεννηση κ θανατο κ το χαρακτηριστικο του ειδους μου ειναι να μελεταει τα αλλα ειδη για να μαθει στην τελικη τον εαυτο του

----------


## interappted

δειτε λιγο κ το video κ θα δειτε οτι δεν εχω αδικο ουτε τζατζεψα τοσο

----------


## weird

Εχω αρκετο καιρο να μπώ Ιντερ μου..
Πιστεψε, βλεπω μεγαλη εξελιξη!!! Αναρωτιεμαι, αυτη ειναι η κοπελα που ανοιξε αυτο το ποστ?
Εχεις αρχισει να κανεις τον προσωπικο σου πονο, σοφια εσωτερικη, δημιουργια, με το να γραφεις εδω τις σκεψεις σου, φιλοσοφια... Διακρινω την χαραμαδα το φως, ενα μικρο τιποτα, μια σχισμη αναιπαισθητη αλλα και παλι τα παντα!! Ενα λαμπυρισμα στην αβυσσο, που ομως αν δεις απο ψηλα, θα διακρινεις χιλιαδες, εκατομμυρια τετοια λαμπυρισματα, οσα και οι ψυχες των ανθρωπων που χαραζουν τον δρομο τους μεσα στα σκοταδια της υπαρξης...
Με γεμιζει χαρα η δυναμη σου, το οτι υπαρχεις και παλευεις... Σ Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## weird

Διαβαζω τις σκεψεις και σκεφτομαι:
Θεε μου... τι αναγκαστηκα να κανω στην ηλικια των 13-14?
Οταν αλλα παιδια γελουσαν.. ανεμελα, εγω αναμετριομουν με τα σκληρα δεδομενα της ζωης και του θανατου, παλευα με μια σκοτεινη θλιψη κι εγραφα:
\"Η εφηβεια ειναι η πιο δυσκολη περιοδεος στη ζωη του ανθρωπου. Ειναι η στιγμη που ξυπνοουν μεσα του τα μεγαλα ερωτηματα, που καταλαβαινει ποιες ειναι οι μεγαλες ερωτησεις, εχει την ωριμοτητα πια να αναρωτηθει. Δεν εχει ομως την εμπειρια και την σοφια που χρειαζεται για να δωσει τις απαντησεις.. Ειναι παγιδευμενος στα ερωτηματα του.. πνιγμενος στα γιατι.\"
\"Η εφηβεια σε φερνει σε επαφη με τα γιατι. Αλλα δεν εχει τελος, οπως πολλοι πιστευουν. Εχει μονο αρχη που ειναι πιο αισθητη λογω της προηγουμενης παιδικης ηλικιας.\"
Ανατριχιασα που τα θυμηθηκα. Διαβαζοντας σε...
Φιλακια πολλα και στο παιδι :Smile:

----------


## interappted

αν σε εκανε εστω κ κατι να νιωσεις καλα τοτε ειναι χαρα μου
!εχει 2 χρονια τωρα κ πιστεψε με δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι στο συναισθημα μου
κατα καιρους σα ρομποτ προσπαθουσα να κανω οτι καναν αλλοι κ βοηθηθηκαν πχ βολτες , ταξιδια αλλα τιποτα!κενο!πριν 2-3 βδομαδες πηγα στον παιδοψυχιατρο του γιου μου του ειπα οτι μου τον ζηταει κ μου ειπε να προσπαθησω να δοσω στο μικρο οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερες διασιασης στο προβλημα του θανατου του πατερα του
εκεινη την στιγμη μου ηρθε να του πω \"τι λες ανθρωπε μου???\"ομως κρατηθηκα κ σιγα-σιγα ειπα οτι αν ειναι να κανει καλο στο γιο μου τοτε την επομενη φορα που θα μου πει οτι τοθ λειπει ο πατερας του θα του πω\"το ξερω κ σε νιωθω\"κ τπτ αλλο οπως με συμβουλεψε ο γιατρος του χωρις να αρχιζω να κλαιγομαι κι εγω μαζι του
το κανα!δυσκολο μεν ..το πρωτο βραδυ περιμενα να κοιμηθει για να ξεσπασω
το δευτερο αρχισα να συμπαθω την ιδεα της μη δραματοποιησης
μου λειπει ο αντρας μου, ποναω ναι, εχω ενα κενο τεραστιο στην ψυχη μου αλλα...πρεπει να βρω πια τις αμυνες μου!κ τις βρηκα κι αρχισα να σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα!το καθετι μπροστα μου το αναλυω με το μυαλο μου με τη φυση σα δεδομενο
το οτι ψιχαλιζει κ η ψιχαλα μπορει να σταματησει η να γινει δυνατη βροχη..
κι ετσι βγηκα μονη μου στο μονοπατι που βοηθαει εμενα
!!κι οσο περισσοτερο τα σκεφτομαι τοσο περισσοτερο βοηθιεμαι να θελω να ζησω εστω κ με τοσο πονο κ να βοηθησω κ το πιτσιρικι να κανει τον κυκλο της ζωης του οσο το λιγοτερο σημαδεμενος γινεται να ειναι απο το θανατο του πατερα του

----------


## interappted

πχ σημερα πηρε μια φωτογραφια του αντρα μου κ ειπε τι γραφει πισω?η φωτογραφια δεν γραφει τπτ κ απαντησε μονος του \'πεθαμενος μπαμπας\'
κοπηκα ανατριχιασα συναισθηματικα ηταν το ιδιο οπως τις αλλες φορες αλλα η αντιδραση διαφορετικη
του ειπα δωσε του ενα φιλακι κ ασ την στη θεση της
μετα του ειπα να παμε να δουμε μαζι τηλεοραση..
συντομα το ειχε ξεχασει 
εγω οχι αλλα ειδα οτι η αντιδραση μου ηταν για πρωτη φορα υγιειης

----------


## interappted

Σημερα αν ζουσε θα γιορταζε......
τωρα...
γιορταζει ο γιος μου μιας κ λογω καυγαδων για το ονομα τον βαφτισα μετα το θανατο του αντρα μου δινοντας του το ονομα του
τωρα μου φαινεται μακαβριο που του δωσα το ονομα του
τη γιορτη του την επισκιαζει η γιορτη αυτου που μας λειπει
δεν μπορεσα να πω καν Χρονια Πολλα στο γιο μου
δεν θελω να με βλεπει σε αυτη την κατασταση
εχω κλειστει στο δωματειο μου..κ παιρνω τον μονοδρομο της φυσης
εχω κουραστει να στεκομαι
ισως ειναι καιρος γοα μια συντομη\"χειμερινη ναρκη\"κ θα περιμενω την ιδια τη φυση να με ξυπνησει οταν \"βγει\"ολοκληρωθει το επετειακο του πενθους

----------


## weird

Χρονια πολλα στον γιο σου! Ειναι τυχερος που εχει μια μανουλα που προσπαθει τοσο πολυ...
Θα ειναι δυσκολο να πρεπει να αντεχεις να βλεπεις τον πατερα μεσα στον γιο, και τον γιο μεσα στον πατερα..
Ενα δυσκολο \"Αναμεσα\".
Κουραγιο Ιντερ μου.
Χαρηκα για το διαφορετικο της υγειους σου αντιδρασης οπως την λες..Προοδος. Αργη και σταθερη. Ετσι οπως σκαει η μυτουλα του σπορου μεσα απο το χωμα.. Αργα αλλα δυναμικα.

----------


## interappted

ετσι ειναι weird ειναι κ ιδιοι
κοιταω τα ματια γιου μου κ ειναι τα ιδια λιγο πιο σκουρα απο τα γαλανα του αντρα μου
το βλεμμα του ιδιο το σουλουπι του οι κινησεις του
καμια φορα αυτο μου δινει χαρα γιατι βλεπω ενα ζωντανο κομματι του κ το πιανω κ ειναι σαν να αγκαλιαζω ενα κομματι του
κι αλλες φορες με τρελλαινει τον βλεπω κ μου λειπει πιο πολυ
κ δεν φταιει φυσικα το μωρο αλλα εκεινες τις στιγμες αποφευγω να ειμαι διπλα του μηπως κ σπασω
σε ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο!

----------


## weird

Χτες το βραδυ διαβαζα ενα πολυ ωραιο κεφαλαιο για την απωλεια σε ενα πολυ ξεχωριστο βιβλιο!
Σκεφτηκα εσενα Ιντερ μου αλλα και την anwnimi με την οποια η απωλεια μας εχει φερει τοσο κοντα...
Θελω να το γραψω, εδω, σ αυτη τη στηλη να το μοιραστουμε ολοι μαζι κι εχεις, εχετε το λογο μου πως θα το κανω συντομα!

----------


## interappted

περιμενουμε weird!ειμαι σε μια πολυ ασχημη θεση 
στις 1 Φεβρουαριου κλεινει 2 χρονια κ ειμαι σε κριση κ συνεπεσαι η αλλαγη αγωγης κ θελω απο καπου να παρω ανασα!

----------


## anwnimi

Άχ Ίντερ, ο χρόνος είναι τόσο σχετική επινόηση κι όμως μας σημαδεύει τόσο πολύ: ημερομηνίες, επέτειοι, είτε για ευχάριστα είτε για δυσάρεστα...
Σίγουρα θα είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη μέρα καλή μου... Όπως ήταν και πριν ένα χρόνο, την έχεις περάσει την περσινή ψυχρολουσία και θα το ξέρεις...Όμως τώρα ίσως μπορέσεις να κάνεις και μια ανασκόπηση...Να κοιτάξεις πίσω σε αυτά τα δύο χρόνια και να δεις αυτά που κατάφερες και που δεν πίστευες την 1η Φεβρουαρίου πριν από 2 χρόνια ότι θα τα πετύχαινες...Κι όμως τα πέτυχες...Και θα πετύχεις ακόμα περισσότερα...θα δεις...

----------


## interappted

anwnimi σε ευχαριστω πραγματικα
πριν 2 χρονια οντως ενιωθα οτι δεν προκειται να αντεξω
κι αυτο το ενιωθα ολο τον πρωτο χρονο
ηθελα να πεθανω κι εγω κ με κρατουσε το πιτσιρικι κ το ενστικτο της επιβιωσης το οποιο ειναι το μονο δωρο που μας προικισε η φυση(τα ενστικτα)
μπροστα στο συναισθημα:ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΕΞΩ ηρθαν το μητρικο κ της επιβιωσης τα ενστικτα κ αντεξα
κι αφου αντεξα τοτε ναι θα αντεξω
κι αφου αντεχω να επιβιωνω 
καποια στιγμη θα αρχισω να ζω αντι να επιβιωνω
ομως οσο πλησιαζει η ημερομηνια αναβιωνω το ιδιο σοκ
με τη διαφορα οτι πλεον καταλαβα οτι μπορω να ανταπεξελθω
να μη το δω εγωιστικα πια
αλλωστε εμαθα να ζω πρακτικα 2 χρονια χωρις αυτον
συνηθισα
ομως μου λειπει κ θα μου λειπει κ αυτη ειναι μια πληγη που τωρα πια ξερω να την κουβαλαω

----------


## anwnimi

\"ομως μου λειπει κ θα μου λειπει κ αυτη ειναι μια πληγη που τωρα πια ξερω να την κουβαλαω\"

Αυτό τα λέει όλα Ίντερ... Κι εγώ πια νιώθω περισσότερο έτσι... Δεν πίστευα ότι θα φτάσω σε σημείο που να έχω τη δύναμη να νιώσω αυτή τη κουβέντα που λες κι εσύ... Κι όμως...
Μερικές φορές με πιάνει πολύ μεγάλη αγωνία και περιέργεια για το πως θα νιώθω του χρόνου στην \"επέτειο\" ή σε 2, σε 3 χρόνια... Γιατί πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βίωσα τόσο αντικρουόμενα, δυνατά και ισοπεδωτικά συναισθήματα που μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται ότι αυτοί οι 15 μήνες ήταν 15 χρόνια...

----------


## anwnimi

weird μου πολύ θα ήθελα να διαβάσω αυτό που σε άγγιξε τόσο πολύ!
Ποιο βιβλίο είναι; Το \"Αν...\" ή άλλο;

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> \"ομως μου λειπει κ θα μου λειπει κ αυτη ειναι μια πληγη που τωρα πια ξερω να την κουβαλαω\"
> 
> Αυτό τα λέει όλα Ίντερ... Κι εγώ πια νιώθω περισσότερο έτσι... Δεν πίστευα ότι θα φτάσω σε σημείο που να έχω τη δύναμη να νιώσω αυτή τη κουβέντα που λες κι εσύ... Κι όμως...
> Μερικές φορές με πιάνει πολύ μεγάλη αγωνία και περιέργεια για το πως θα νιώθω του χρόνου στην \"επέτειο\" ή σε 2, σε 3 χρόνια... Γιατί πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου βίωσα τόσο αντικρουόμενα, δυνατά και ισοπεδωτικά συναισθήματα που μερικές φορές μου φαίνεται ότι αυτοί οι 15 μήνες ήταν 15 χρόνια...



κι εγς καπως ετσι ειμαι 
ο χρονος του πενθους απεχει απο αυτον των ημερολογιων
χανεται μεσα σου ...
τελικα το μονο που αλλαζει ειναι οτι αναγκαζεσαι να παρεις χαμπαρι οτι αυτο εγινε
κ δεν προκειται να αλλαξεις
να δεις το κενο κ την τεραστια πληγη εντονα μεχρι να καταλαβεις οτι αυτα θα σε συντροφευουν ολη σου τη ζωη
καμια μερα δεν θα ειναι οπως πριν...
αλλα ολες παρα το κενο,παρα τις ξαφνικες εκρηξεις(λες κ καποιες στιγμες οσος καιρος κ να περασε ειναι σαν να το μαθαινεις τωρα..)
κ μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο
γιατι εισαι αναγκασμενος να το υποστεις
κ σιγα-σιγα να προχωρησεις οσο μπορεις
κ οταν γυρνας παλι πισω στα αρχικα σταδια να λες στον εαυτο σου μεχρι να τον πεισεις οτι περασε ενα ημερολογιακο διαστημα απο τοτε κ καπως ετσι με τις πτωσειςι κ με τα κλαματα θα περασουν κι αλλα ημερολογιακα ετη
κ θα μεγαλωνεις μαζι τους
οταν πεθανε ο αντρας μου ημουν στα 29 κι ο γιος μου 3
τωρα εγω ειμαι στα 31 κι ο μικρος 5
να που μεγαλωσαμε!μαζι με το γεγονος κι εμεις 

\"σου πα θα πεθανω αν σκτοτωθεις...ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ..\"

----------


## weird

ο χρονος της καρδιας δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τον χρονο των ρολογιων γλυκες μου....
Το κειμενο που μιλα για την απωλεια ειναι 20 σελιδων, ειναι απο ενα βιβλιο που νομιζω λεγεται ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΖΩΗΣ και εχει γραφει απο δυο ειδικους πανω στον θανατο. Τι εννοω, ασχολουνται με ανθρωπους που προκειται να πεθανουν και τους βοηθανε να κανουν το περασμα....
Αυριο θα παω στο σπιτι μιας φιλης μου να το δακτυλογραφησω διοτι εγω σπιτι δεν εχω υπολογιστη προς το παρον!
Φιλακια πολλα.

----------


## interappted

περιμενω με ανυπομονισια
σημερα ειναι η ημερα
νιωθω θυμο οργη αγανακτηση....

αν μπορεσεις να πεις κ τον ακριες τιτλο του βιβλιου..
μαλλον θα μου φανει πολυ χρησιμο

----------


## anwnimi

Ιωάννα,
αν αισθάνεσαι ότι θα ήθελες να του πεις κάτι, σα να σε άκουγε, νιώσε ελέυθερη να το κάνεις, ίσως σε απελευθερώσει από ένα κομματι πένθους...


«Έχω διαλέξει τόπο για τον τάφο μου».
«Πού βρίσκεται;»
«Όχι μακριά από δω. Σ\' ένα λόφο, κάτω από ένα δέντρο που βρίσκεται ψηλά πάνω από μια λίμνη. Πολύ γαλήνιο μέρος. Ωραίο μέρος για στοχασμό».
«Λογαριάζεις να στοχάζεσαι εκεί;»
«Λογαριάζω να είμαι πεθαμένος εκεί».
Γελάει. Γελάω κι εγώ.
«Θα \'ρχεσαι να με βλέπεις;»
«Να σε βλέπω;»
«Να \'ρχεσαι να κουβεντιάζουμε. Κανόνισε να είναι Τρίτη. Πάντα Τρίτη έρχεσαι».
«Είμαστε άνθρωποι της Τρίτης».
«Σωστά. Άνθρωποι της Τρίτης. Θα \'ρχεσαι να κουβεντιάζουμε, λοιπόν;»
Είχε εξασθενήσει πάρα πολύ μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο.
«Κοίταζε με», μου λέει.
«Σε κοιτάζω».
«Θα έρχεσαι στον τάφο μου; Να μου λες τα προβλήματα σου;»
«Τα προβλήματα μου;»
«Ναι».
«Και θα μου δίνεις λύσεις;»
«Θα σου δίνω ό,τι μπορώ. Αυτό δεν κάνω πάντα;»
Α, να μιλάω...»
Κλείνει τα μάτια και χαμογελάει.
«Έχω διαλέξει τόπο για τον τάφο μου».
«Πού βρίσκεται;»
«Όχι μακριά από δω. Σ\' ένα λόφο, κάτω από ένα δέντρο που βρίσκεται ψηλά πάνω από μια λίμνη. Πολύ γαλήνιο μέρος. Ωραίο μέρος για στοχασμό».
«Λογαριάζεις να στοχάζεσαι εκεί;»
«Λογαριάζω να είμαι πεθαμένος εκεί».
Γελάει. Γελάω κι εγώ.
«Θα \'ρχεσαι να με βλέπεις;»
«Να σε βλέπω;»
«Να \'ρχεσαι να κουβεντιάζουμε. Κανόνισε να είναι Τρίτη. Πάντα Τρίτη έρχεσαι».
«Είμαστε άνθρωποι της Τρίτης».
«Σωστά. Άνθρωποι της Τρίτης. Θα \'ρχεσαι να κουβεντιάζουμε, λοιπόν;»
Είχε εξασθενήσει πάρα πολύ μέσα σε λίγο χρόνο.
«Κοίταζε με», μου λέει.
«Σε κοιτάζω».
«Θα έρχεσαι στον τάφο μου; Να μου λες τα προβλήματα σου;»
«Τα προβλήματα μου;»
«Ναι».
«Και θα μου δίνεις λύσεις;»
«Θα σου δίνω ό,τι μπορώ. Αυτό δεν κάνω πάντα;»
Να σου πω τι θα κάνουμε. Όταν πεθάνω, θα μιλάς εσύ. Κι εγώ θ\' ακούω».

....

«Από τη στιγμή που μπορούμε ν\' αγαπάμε ο ένας τον άλλο, και να θυμόμαστε το αίσθημα της αγάπης που μας έδενε, μπορούμε να πεθάνουμε χωρίς να φύγουμε πραγματικά. Όλη η αγάπη που έδωσες και πήρες, εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Συνεχίζεις να ζεις - στις καρδιές των ανθρώπων που άγγιξες και γαλούχησες όσο ήσουνα στη ζωή».
Η φωνή του ήταν βραχνή, πράγμα που σήμαινε πως έπρεπε να σταματήσει για λίγο να μιλάει. Έβαλα πάλι το φυτό στο περβάζι και πήγα να κλείσω το κασετόφωνο. Η τελευταία φράση του Μόρρι πριν το κλείσω, ήταν:
«Ο θάνατος δίνει τέλος σε μια ζωή, όχι σε μια σχέση».

Από το \"Το μεγαλύτερο μάθημα της ζωής - Κάθε Τρίτη με το Μόρρι\"

Πράγματα χιλιοειπωμένα αλλά τόσο αγνά και αληθινά. Προσπαθώ να τα κάνω πιστεύω μου κι εγώ, όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι...

----------


## interappted

για μενα δεν ειναι χιλιοειπωμενα
πρωτη φορα διαβασα κατι παρομοιο

δεν παυω να επικοινωνω μαζι του ειτε ψυχικα ειτε στην φαντασια μου...ποιος ξερει?στο μνημοσυνο των 2 χρονων το μονο που επαναλαμβανα απο μεσα μου ειναι η λεξη \"κοιμητηρια\"
δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ενιωθα πολυ βοηθημενη οταν σκεφτομουνα αυτη τη λεξη
γαληνια...
του ειπα \"κοιμησου, αναπαυσου\"κι ισως να εισαι καλυτερα απο οτι ειμαστε εμεις εδω οι κολασμενοι της γης..περα απο το γιο σου ολα τα αλλα γυρω μας συνεχιζουν τα ιδια
παιδια βιαζονται ,πολεμοι,δοαφθορα , εκγληματικοτητα ..οικονομικες ταλαιπωρειες κ πανω απο ολα ψυχικος πονος..κοιμησου ψυχη μου μην τα δεις αυτα κ τρομαξεις....
εγω για το μικρο θα αντεξω κ θα τα καταφερω οταν ξανασυναντηθουμε καπως καποτε να εισαι περηφανος για μενα κ το μικρο
δεν θελω να σε ξαναπληγωσω!

----------


## weird

Από το βιβλίο «Μαθηματα Ζωης» των Elizabeth Kubler-Ross και David Kessler, σας παραθετω ολο το υποκεφαλαιο με την ονομασία ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ, για να μοιραστουμε τα νοηματά του&amp;#8230;.

ΕΛΙΣΑΒΕΤΗ

Ένας φοιτητης ψυχολογίας, που δούλευε τη διδακτορική του διατριβή, πάλευε με την επικέιμενη απώλεια του σοβαρά άρρωστου παππού του, του ανθρώπου που είχε βοηθήσει πολύ στην ανατροφή του. Ένα μερος της πάλης του, έλεγε, αφορούσε στο εάν έπρεπε να διακόψει για ένα διαστημα τον τελευταίο χρόνο σπουδών του, για να μπορέσει να αφιερώσει περισσότερο χρόνο στον παππού του. Ταυτόχρονα όμως ένιωθε έντονα την παρόρμηση να ολοκληρώσει τις ακαδημαϊκές του υποχρεώσεις τωρα, επειδή τον τελευταίο αυτό χρόνο σπουδών μάθαινε πολλά πράγματα γύρω από τη ζωή. «Αυτά που μαθαίνω τώρα στο Πανεπιστήμιο», μου εξηγούσε, «με βοηθούν πραγματικά να ωριμάσω ως άτομο». 
«Εάν πραγματικά θέλεις να ωριμάσεις ως άτομο», του είπα, «και να μάθεις, θα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις οτί το σύμπαν σε έχει εγγράψει στο προπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα της ζωής που ονομάζεται απώλεια». 
©©©
Στο τέλος, χανουμε όλα όσα έχουμε, όμως αυτό που τελικά μετράει δεν μπορεί να χαθεί ποτέ. Τα σπίτια μας, τα αυτοκίνητα, οι δουλειές και οι περιουσίες μας, τα νιάτα μας ή ακόμα και τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα είναι για μας τα δάνεια αυτής της ζωής. Όπως και κάθε τι άλλο έτσι και τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα δεν είναι δικά μας για πάντα. Η συνειδητοποίηση όμως αυτής της αλήθειας δεν πρέπει να μας ξαφνιάζει. Αντίθετα, μπορο΄τμε χάρη σ&amp;#8217; αυτή να εκτιμήσουμε καλύτερα τις τόσες θαυμαστές εμπειρίες και όλα τα υπέροχα πράγματα που έχουμε όσο ζούμε στον κόσμο αυτό. 
Με πολλούς τρόπους, εάν η ζωή είναι ένα σχολείο, η απώλεια είναι ένα βασικό μαθημα του σχολικού προγράμματος. Ζώντας την εμπειρία της απώλειας, ζούμε ταυτόχρονα και την εμπειρία εκείνων που αγαπάμε &amp;#8211; μερικές φορές ακόμα και των ξένων- των ανθρώπων που μας φρόντιζαν τα χρόνια που τους είχαμε εμείς ανάγκη. Η απώλεια είναι σαν μια τρύπα στην καρδιά μας. Μια τρύπα όμως που είναι ένα καλεσμα αγάπης και μας επιτρέπει να κρατήσουμε μέσα μας την αγάπη των άλλων. Ερχόμαστε στον κόσμο αυτόν υποφέροντας από την απώλεια του τόπου της μήτρας, του τέλειου εκέινου κόσμου που μας δημιούργησε. Μας σπρώχνουν σ&amp;#8217; έναν κόσμο που δε θα μας ταϊζουν κάθε φορά που πεινάμε και δεν ξέρουμε, όταν η μαμά απομακρύνεται από την κούνια, αν θα ξαναγυρίσει. Μας αρέσει να μας κρατάνε αγκαλιά και ξαφνικά μας αφήνουν. Μεγαλώνοντας, χάνουμε φίλους κάθε φορά που αλλάζουμε τόπο διαμονής, χάνουμε τα παιχνίδια μας όταν σπάνε ή εξαφανίζονται και χάνουμε στο πρωτάθλημα μπάλας της γειτονιάς. Ζούμε τους πρώτους μας έρωτες, μόνο και μόνο για να τους χάσουμε. Και αυτή η μακρά σειρά απωλειών είναι μόλις στο ξεκίνημά της. Στα χρόνια που έπονται χάνουμε δασκάλους, φίλους, χάνουμε και τα παιδικά μας όνειρα. 
Κάθε τι άυλο- όπως τα όνειρα, η νιότη και η ανεξαρτησία- τελικά θα ξεθωριάσει ή θα τελειώσει. Όλα τα πράγματα που μας ανήκουν, ουσιαστικά τα έχουμε δανειστεί. Ήταν ποτέ πραγματικά δικά μας? Η πραγματικότητά μας στον κόσμο αυτόν δεν είναι μόνιμη, όπως δεν είναι και η οποιαδήποτε ιδιοκτησία μας. Τα πάντα είναι παροδικά. Η προσπάθεια να βρούμε κάπου τη μονιμότητα είναι αδιέξοδη και τελικά μαθαίνουμε ότι η προσπάθειά μας να «κρατήσουμε» τα πάντα, όπως και η προσπάθεια μας να αποτρεψουμε την απώλεια, δεν μας δίνει ασφάλεια. 
Δεν μας αρέσει να βλέπουμε τη ζωή με τον τρόπο αυτό. Μας αρέσει να προσποιούμαστε ότι η ζωή μας, όπως και τα πράγματα που αυτή περιλαμβάνει, θα κρατήσουν αιώνια. Και δεν θέλουμε καν να βλέπουμε την έσχατη αντιληπτή απώλεια, τον θάνατο. Είναι εκπληκτικό να βλέπει κανείς τις προσποιήσεις στις οποίες εμμένουν πολλές οικογένειες που έχουν ανθρώπους με καταληκτικές ασθένειες. Δε θελουν να μιλούν για τις απώλειες τις οποίες βιώνουν και σίγουρα δε θελουν να κανουν καμια νυξη γι αυτό στα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα που πεθαίνουν. Το προσωπικό του νοσοκομέιου επισης προτιμα να μην λεει τίποτα στους ασθενείς του. Πόσο κοντόφθαλμοι είμαστε, όταν νομιζουμε ότι οι άνθρωποι που φτάνουν στο τελος τη ζωής τους δε συνειδητοποιούν αυτην την κατάσταση. Και πόσο ανόητο, επίσης, να πιστεύουμε ότι αυτό ουσιαστικά τους βοηθά. Δεν είναι λίγοι οι άνθρωποι με καταληκτικές ασθένειες που κοιτουν τις οικογένειές τους και λενε άτεγκτα, «Μην προσπαθείτε να μου κρύψετε το ότι πεθαίνω. Πως μπορείτε να μην το λέτε? Δεν καταλαβαίνετε ότι κάθε ζωντανό πλάσμα γυρω μου μου υπενθυμιζει ότι πεθαίνω?».
Οι άνθρωποι που πεθαίνουν κατανοούν πολύ καλά τι χάνουν και εκτιμουν την αξία του. Αυτοί που συνήθως παραμυθιαζονται είναι εκείνοι που ζουν.

*Αυτό είναι η αρχη, σκεφτηκα ότι θα γραφω σιγα σιγα το κειμενο και για πρακτικους λογους αλλα και για να ξεδιπλωνεται αργα αργα, μου αρεσει αυτό.*

----------


## interappted

weird καθως διαβαζα ειλικρινα μου εχουν σηκκωθει ολες οι τριχες 
δεν νομιαω να ξαναεχω ανατριχιασει ετσι στη ζωη μου
με την συνταξη του μικρου απο τον πατερα του πηρα με δανειο ενα σπιτι..
θα παμε να ζησουμε οι δυο μας εκει
οι δυο μας 
οχι οι τρεις μας
σημερα ημουν εκει να καθαρισω
επεστρεψα κομματια δυαλυμενα καθως αναρωτιομουνα ποσο ακομα πιο εντονη μπορει να γινει η απουσια του???
καποια επιπλα απο το σπιτι μας εκει..καποιες ηλ.συσκευες εκει
κ πανω απο ολα το ιδιο του το παιδι....
ολα εκει ΕΚΤΟΣ απο αυτον....
στεκομουνα διπλα απο την συρταριερα μας που καποτε φιλοξενουσε τα ρουχα του κ ενιωθα αυτην την τρυπα στην καρδια.....να με τρωει αργα κ βασανιστηκα
ημουν μονη μου 3 ωρες
τη 1 καθαριζα
την αλλη τον εψαχνα...στο χωρο στον αερα στον ουρανο...
τον βρηκα στην καρδια μου..στην ψυχη μου
μεσα μου
τον βρισκω οταν κοιταζομαστε στα ματια με τον γιο μου
καθρευτιζεται στις ματιες μας

κ εχει τοσο αληθεια αυτο το κειμενο
ζουμε εχοντας τη ζωη μας κι αυτων που αγαπαμε δεδομενα
ανεπαφα απο καθε μορφη τελους
τα προστατευουμε απο \"καντεμιες\"χτυπωντας ξυλο κ φτυνοντας τον κορφο μας στο ακουσμα ενος θανατου
κι ομως..αν τον ειχα σκεφτει σαν δεδομενο επισκεπτη κι αυτον γιατι ειναι το πιο δεδομενο στη ζωη μας...θα ειχα προστατεψει την σκεψη μου κ την ψυχη μου...

δεν φτανει ενα ευχαριστω για τον κοπο που εκανες κ μοιραστηκες μαζι μας αυτο το κειμενο..
δεν φτανει..ευχομαι να νιωθεις ανακουφιση που μας παρεσειρες στην πραγματικοτητα με αυτο το κειμενο
θελω να πω οτι οσο κ αν πονεσα σημερα
οσο κι αν τσακιστηκα την ωρα που αντιμετωπιζα την πραγματικοτητα κοντρα στο ονειρο να ζησουμε κ οι 3 μαζι ξανα ...
δεν επαψα να νιωθω δυνατη!

----------


## weird

κι εγω ανατριχιασα και συγκινηθηκα βαθια διαβαζοντας τις γραμμες σου...
Αναβιωνεις τον αντρα σου μεσα σου, στη σχεση που εχετε εσυ και το παιδι. Πολυ χαιρομαι για το νεο σας ξεκινημα...
Με τη θεραπευτρια μου καναμε καποτε μια κουβεντα, αυτος που εφυγε, εφυγε. Μα η απουσια του δεν μπορει να αναιρεσει το οτι υπηρξε, τα χναρια μενουν, παντα.
Καλη μου, το βιβλιο το εδωσα στην θεραπευτρια μου γιατι εχουμε αναπτυξει αναμεσα μας την ομορφη συνηθεια να ανταλλασουμε βιβλια! Δεν μπορω να περιγραψω ποσους νεους δρομους εχουμε ταξιδεψει με τον τροπο αυτον...
Την Δευτερα που ερχεται εχω συνεδρια και το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανω αφου καβω το βιβλιο θα ειναι να σου γραψω την συνεχεια...
Χαιρομαι, αυτο δεν ηταν παρα η αρχη κι ομως αγγιξε τοσο πολυ.
Εχουν δυναμη τα λογια της Ελισαμπεθ.. Ειναι ανθρωπος που εχει βοηθησει πολλους να περασουν στην αντιπερα οχθη.
Σου ευχομαι καλη μετακομιση.
Πολλα πολλα φιλια σε εσενα και το μικρακι σου!

----------


## interappted

σε ευχαριστω κ περιμενω με αγωνια το υπολοιπο
θα ψαξω κι ολας μολις καλυτερευσουν τα οικονομικα λογω μετακομισεως να το αγορασω

φιλια πολλα

----------


## weird

Ο πονος, κι η αδυναμια ακομα, ειναι αναποσπαστα στοιχεια της δυναμης μας! Ετσι δεν με ξαφνιαζει καθολου αυτο που λες. Η δυναμη σου ειναι εκει, ακομα και τις φορες που δεν την νιωθεις.. Φιλια και παλι :Smile:

----------


## weird

Εχω σκανερ στο γραφειο οποτε θα ειναι πιο ευκολο! Το συντομοτερο δυνατο γλυκεια μου.

----------


## interappted

αχ weird να ξερες πως περιμενω....
 :Smile:

----------


## weird

DAVID

Έμαθα για την απώλεια όταν κάποτε ξύπνησα μέσα στη νύχτα σφαδάζοντας απ&amp;#8217; τον πόνο. Ήξερα από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή ότι ήταν κάτι σοβαρό : αυτός ο κοιλιακός πόνος ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από έναν απλό στομαχόπονο. Επισκέφτηκα τον γιατρό μου, ο οποίος μου έγραψε μια συνταγή με αντιόξινα χάπια και μου είπε να παρακολουθούμε το πρόβλημα. Τρεις ημέρες αργότερα, μια Πέμπτη, ο πόνος χειροτέρεψε και ο γιατρός αποφάσισε ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει μια πιο σαφή εικόνα. Μου έκανε μια ημερήσια εισαγωγή για μια σειρά από γαστρεντερικές εξετάσεις της άνω και κάτω κοιλίας, με ειδικά όργανα που θα του επέτρεπαν να δει εάν υπήρχαν ανωμαλίες σε όλο το σύστημα. 
Στο δωμάτιο της ανάρρωσης, ο γιατρός μου εξήγησε ότι είχε βρει έναν όγκο που εμπόδιζε εν μέρει το άνω εντερικό σύστημα. 
«Αυτό σημαίνει χειρουργείο?», τον ρώτησα τρομαγμένος. 
«Έκανα μια δεύτερη δειγματολογική βιοψία και την έστειλα στο εργαστήριο», μου απάντησε. «Θα ξέρουμε την Δευτέρα.»
Παρόλο που ήξερα ότι ο όγκος ήταν εξίσου πιθανό να είναι καλοήθης ή κακοήθης, το μυαλό και τα συναισθήματά μου πήγαν στον πατέρα μου, ο οποίος είχε πεθάνει από καρκίνο του παχέος εντέρου. Εκείνες τις τέσσερις βασανιστικές ημέρες της αναμονής των αποτελεσμάτων, θρηνούσα την απώλεια της άτρωτης νιότης μου, της υγείας μου, ακόμα και της ίδιας μου της ζωής. Η νεοπλασία αποδείχτηκε καλοήθης, όμως τα συναισθήματα της απώλειας εκείνες τις λιγοστές ημέρες ήταν πολύ αληθινά. 

&amp;#61609;&amp;#61609;&amp;#61609;


Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι σε όλη μας τη ζωή παλεύουμε και αντιστεκόμαστε στην απώλεια, χωρίς να αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ζωή σημαίνει απώλεια και απώλεια ζωή. Η ζωή δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει κι εμείς δεν μπορούμε να αναπτυχθούμε χωρίς απώλεια. Υπάρχει μια παλιά εβραϊκή παροιμία, που λέει ότι όποιος χορεύει σε πολλούς γάμους, κλαίει και σε πολλές κηδείες. Αυτό σημαίνει πως όταν είσαι παρών σε μια αρχή, θα είσαι και στο τέλος. Εάν έχετε πολλούς φίλους, θα βιώσετε το μερίδιό σας στις απώλειες. 
Την αίσθηση της μεγάλης απώλειας βιώνουν μόνο εκείνοι που έχουν ευλογηθεί πλούσια από τη ζωή. Οι απώλειες που βιώνουμε στη ζωή είναι και μικρές και μεγάλες, από τον θάνατο ενός γονέα μέχρι την απώλεια ενός αριθμού τηλεφώνου. Οι απώλειες της ζωής μπορεί να είναι μόνιμες, όπως ο θάνατος, ή προσωρινές, όπως όταν σας λείπουν τα παιδία σας στα επαγγελματικά σας ταξίδια. Τα πέντε στάδια &amp;#8211; τα οποία περιγράφουν τον τρόπο που αντιδράμε σε κάθε απώλεια &amp;#8211; μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν σε όλες τις απώλειες της ζωής, μικρές ή μεγάλες, μόνιμες ή προσωρινές. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι το παιδί σας είναι εκ γενετής τυφλό, για σας είναι μια μεγάλη απώλεια και ενδέχεται να αντιδράσετε με τον εξής τρόπο: 

1.	Άρνηση - Οι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν μπορεί να παρακολουθεί τις κινήσεις των αντικειμένων με τα μάτια του. Ας του δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο, όταν μεγαλώσει λίγο ακόμα θα το κάνει. 
2.	Θυμός &amp;#8211; Οι γιατροί θα έπρεπε να το ξέρουν, έπρεπε να μας το είχαν πει νωρίτερα! Γιατί να μας το κάνει αυτό ο Θεός!
3.	Διαπραγμάτευση &amp;#8211; Θα μπορέσω να το αντέξω και να το αντιμετωπίσω, αρκεί να είναι εκπαιδεύσιμος και να μπορεί να φροντίζει τον εαυτό του όταν μεγαλώσει. 
4.	Κατάθλιψη &amp;#8211; Είναι τρομερό, η ζωή του θα είναι τόσο περιορισμένη. 
5.	Αποδοχή &amp;#8211; Όταν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα, θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε. Εξάλλου θα μπορεί να ζήσει μια καλή ζωή, γεμάτη αγάπη. 


Σε μια πιο ασήμαντη εκδοχή, ας υποθέσουμε ότι σας πέφτει στο πάτωμα ένας φακός επαφής. Στην απώλειά του ενδέχεται να αντιδράσετε ως εξής:

1.	Άρνηση &amp;#8211; Δεν το πιστεύω ότι μου έπεσε!
2. Θυμός &amp;#8211; Που στο διάολο είχα το μυαλό μου?
3. Διαπραγμάτευση &amp;#8211; Υπόσχομαι ότι εάν τον βρω αυτή τη φορά, στο μέλλον θα είμαι πιο προσεκτική. 
4. Κατάθλιψη &amp;#8211; Πόσο στεναχωριέμαι που τον έχασα, τώρα θα πρέπει να αγοράσω άλλον. 
5.	Αποδοχή - Εντάξει μωρέ, φαίνεται ότι ήταν γραφτό κάποτε να χάσω έναν φακό επαφής. Θα παραγγείλω έναν καινούργιο σήμερα κιόλας. 

Δεν περνάμε όλοι από τα πέντε αυτά στάδια κάθε φορά που βιώνουμε μια απώλεια και οι αντιδράσεις μας δεν εκδηλώνονται πάντα με αυτή τη σειρά. Επίσης μερικές φορές περνάμε ξανά από το ίδιο στάδιο. Ωστόσο, πολλές φορές και με πολλούς τρόπους έχουμε βιώματα απώλειας και πάντα αντιδρούμε στις απώλειές μας. Με την απώλεια αποκτάμε την εμπειρία της εκάστοτε κατάστασης και έτσι είμαστε καλύτερα εξοπλισμένοι για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη ζωή. 
Ό, τι κι αν νιώθετε χάνοντας ένα πρόσωπο ή κάποιο αντικείμενο, είναι αυτό ακριβώς που έπρεπε να νιώθετε. Δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να πούμε σε κάποιον, «Είσαι σε φάση άρνησης πολύ καιρό τώρα, είναι καιρός πια να περάσεις στο θυμό» ή κάτι άλλο σχετικό, γιατί δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς πρέπει να είναι η θεραπευτική διαδικασία ενός άλλου ατόμου. Τις απώλειες τις νιώθουμε έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι. Μας αφήνουν με μια αίσθηση κενότητας, αβοήθητους, ακινητοποιημένους, παραλυμένους, ανάξιους, θυμωμένους, θλιμμένους και φοβισμένους. Δε θέλουμε να κοιμηθούμε ή το μόνο που θέλουμε είναι να κοιμόμαστε. Δεν έχουμε καθόλου όρεξη ή τρώμε ό,τι βρούμε μπροστά μας. Μπορεί να πηδάμε από τη μια υπερβολή στην άλλη ή να είμαστε απόλυτα σχολαστικοί με τα πάντα. Η θέση μας σε κάθε έναν ή σε όλους αυτούς τους τόπους είναι μέρος της θεραπείας μας. 
Ίσως η μόνη βεβαιότητα σχετικά με την απώλεια είναι ότι ο χρόνος μας θεραπεύει όλους. Δυστυχώς, η θεραπεία δεν είναι πάντοτε άμεση. Δε μοιάζει με την ανοδική γραμμή ενός γραφήματος, ούτε μας οδηγεί γρήγορα και ήπια σε ανώτερα στάδια πληρότητας. Αντίθετα. Η όλη διαδικασία είναι κάτι σαν το τρενάκι του λούνα-παρκ &amp;#8211; ανεβαίνεις αργά αργά στην πληρότητα και μετά βυθίζεσαι στην απόγνωση. Κάποια στιγμή φαίνεται να παλινδρομείς και ξαφνικά κινείσαι εμπρός, μετά νιώθεις πως είσαι και πάλι στην αρχή. Αυτή είναι η θεραπεία. Και να είστε σίγουροι πως θα θεραπευτείτε και θα επιστρέψετε στην πληρότητα. 
Μπορεί να μην πάρετε πίσω αυτό που χάσατε, μπορείτε όμως να θεραπευτείτε. Και σε κάποιο σημείο του ταξιδιού σας μέσα στη ζωή, θα δείτε ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν είχατε ποτέ το πρόσωπο ή το αντικείμενο που πενθείτε, έτσι όπως νομίζατε ότι το έχετε. Και θα δείτε επίσης ότι θα είναι πάντα δικά σας με έναν άλλο τρόπο. 
Η πληρότητα είναι διακάης μας πόθος. Ελπίζουμε πως θα μπορέσουμε να κρατήσουμε τους ανθρώπους και τα πράγματα ακριβώς όπως είναι, ξέρουμε όμως πως αυτό δεν γίνεται. Η απώλεια είναι ένα από τα πιο δύσκολα πράγματα στη ζωή. Προσπαθούμε να την απαλύνουμε ή ακόμα και να της δώσουμε έναν πιο ρομαντικό χαρακτήρα, όμως ο πόνος του αποχωρισμού από ένα πρόσωπο ή αντικέιμενο που μας νοιάζει είναι ένα από τα πιο σκληρά πράγματα που θα βιώσουμε ποτέ. Η απουσία δεν κάνει παντα την καρδιά μας πιο τρυφερή. Ορισμένες φορές την κάνει να νιώθει θλιμμένη, μοναχική και άδεια. 
Όπως δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει το καλο χωρίς το κακό ή το φως χωρίς το σκοτάδι, έτσι δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάπτυξη χωρίς απώλεια. Και επίσης, όσο παράξενο κι αν ακούγεται, δεν υπάρχει απώλεια χωρίς ανάπτυξη. Είναι μια έννοια που δύσκολα γίνεται κατανοητή και ίσως για το λόγο αυτό πάντοντε μας εκπλήσσει και μας ξαφνιάζει. 
Οι καλύτεροι δάσκαλοι αυτής της έννοιας είναι οι γονείς που έχουν χάσει τα παιδιά τους από καρκίνο. Κατά κανόνα, οι γονείς λένε, δικαιολογημένα, ότι αυτή η εμπειρία είναι το τέλος του κόσμου. Κάποια χρόνια μετά, ορισμένοι αναφέρουν ότι μέσα από την τραγωδία αυτή οι ίδιοι έχουν ωριμάσει. Φυσικά, θα προτιμούσαν να μην είχαν χάσει τα παιδιά τους, μπορούν όμως να δουν πώς οι απώλειες αυτές τους βοήθησαν μ&amp;#8217; έναν εντελώς απροσδόκητο τρόπο. Έμαθαν ότι είναι καλύτερο «να έχεις αγαπήσει και να εχεις χάσει παρά να μην έχεις αγαπήσει καθόλου». Και η αλήθεια έιναι ότι σπάνια θα ανταλλάσσαμε την εμπειρία του να έχουμε και να χάσουμε από τη ζωή μας αγαπημένα πρόσωπα με την εμπειρία του να μην τα έχουμε ποτέ. 
Με την πρώτη ματιά στη ζωή και στις απώλειές μας, δύσκολα μπορούμε να διακρίνουμε πως έχουμε αναπτυχθεί και ωριμάσει. Όμως έτσι συμβαίνει. Όσοι έχουν υποστεί απώλειες στη ζωή γίνονται τελικά πιο δυνατοί, πιο ολοκληρωμένοι.

&amp;#8226;	Στη μέση ηλικία μπορεί να χάνουμε μέρος των μαλλιών μας, αλλά συνειδητοποιούμε πως ότι υπάρχει μέσα μας είναι εξίσου σημαντικό με ότι υπάρχει απ&amp;#8217; έξω. 
&amp;#8226;	Με τη σύνταξή μας μπορεί το εισόδημά μας να είναι μικρότερο, όμως η ελευθερία που έχουμε είναι μεγαλύτερη. 
&amp;#8226;	Στα γεράματά μας μπορεί να μην είμαστε τόσο ανεξάρτητοι, &amp;#8216;όμως γινόμαστε αποδέκτες της αγάπης που κάποτε προσφέραμε στους άλλους. 
&amp;#8226;	Πολλές φορές, όταν χάνουμε τα υπάρχοντά μας ή τις περιουσίες μας, μετά το πένθος διαπιστώνουμε ότι τώρα ειμαστε πιο ελέυθεροι και συνειδητοποιούμε πως ήταν γραφτό να ταξιδέψουμε ανάλαφροι στον κόσμο που ζούμε. 
&amp;#8226;	Ορισμένες φορές, με το τέλος μιας σχέσης, μαθαίνουμε ποιοι πραγματικά είμαστε &amp;#8211; όχι σε σχέση με άλλους ανθρώπους, αλλά έτσι ακριβώς όπως είμαστε εμείς. 
&amp;#8226;	Μπορεί να χάσουμε κάποια αντικέιμενα ή ικανότητες που έχουμε μόνο και μόνο για να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πόσο εκτιμάμε αυτά που μας έχουν απομείνει. 
* Εδώ τελειωνει αυτό το υποκεφάλαιο.*

----------


## weird

Πίστεψέ με και για μένα είναι σημαντικό να το γράφω, μόλις πριν λίγο πήρα το βιβλίο στα χέρια μου. Θα το συνεχίσω όσο πιο σύντομα μπορώ. Χαιρομαι που το μοιραζόμαστε αυτό, είναι υπέροχο, να επικοινωνουμε μεταξύ μας οι άνθρωποι τη σοφία που χαρίζει στον καθένα μας η ζωή, μέσα απο τη δική του εμπειρία μαζί της. Πολλά φιλιά και στον μικρο!

----------


## interappted

weird εχω μεινει στην κυριολεξια να διαβαζω αυτες τις γραμμες
ειναι σαν να με νιωθει κ να με παρηγορει καποιος που ξερει...
σταθηκα σε καθε λεξη ..κ για μενα χωρις υπερβολη η καθε λεξη ηταν κι ενα δυνατο συναισθημα 
αυτο με το τρενακι...αυτο που προσπαθω να περιγραψω τοσο καιρο οτι ειναι σαν να κανω κυκλους κ να ξαναρχιζω απο κει που πρωτοξεκινησα..αυτο με την πληροτητα

αγγιξε καθε μια λεξη την ψυχη μοθ,το πενθος μου,τον πονο μου
ηταν σαν ενα χαδι στον πονο μου
κ ειναι μαγικο που μοιραζομαστε τετοια πραγματα
καποια στιγμη ευχομαι να νιωσεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου που μας βοηθας με ολα αυτα τα λογια που μας μοιραζεσαι αυτο που διαβασες κ μοιαζει με μια ελευθερια
δεν χωραει ευχαριστω
μακαρι να νιωσεις ποσο σε ευγνωμωνω 
σε ευχαριστω που σκεφτεσαι το μικρο μου...

----------


## weird

Αχ! Με συγκινει η μοιρασια, και η βοηθεια που μπορουμε να δνουμε ο ενας στον αλλον! Αρκει να βρουμε τροπους να συνδεομαστε, κι αυτο το φορουμ ειναι ενας τροπος. Νικο και παλι σε ευχαριστω...
Ιντερ μου, με αγγιξαν τα λογια σου, πολυ. Σ ευχαριστω κι εγω, τωρα, εναμιση δυο χρονια μετα, που εισαι ετοιμη να δεχεσαι, το πλησιασμα... Να βλεπεις το φως, να το αφηνεις να αγγιζει την ψυχη σου και να νιωθεις(ελπιζω) αυτο που λεω παντα και πιστευω:Εχουμε το εδω και το τωρα! Εχουμε το μαζι! Αυτα φτανουν για να χτιζουμε παραδεισους, αρκει να δινουμε τα χερια...
Οπως ειπες νιωθεις πως αυτα τα λογια γραφηκαν απο καποιον που ξερει.. Αυτη η αισθηση του πανανθρωπινου τελικα δεν ειναι μια μεγαλη παρηγορια? Οταν βλεπεις οτι οι ψυχες των ανθρωπων επικοινωνουν τελικα, βιωνουν ολες τους την απωλεια, τοσο μοναδικα η καθεμια αλλα και τοσο κοινα, πανανθρωπινα.
Θα συνεχισω συντομα! Σας φιλω.

----------


## interappted

ο,τι σημαντικο μενει πια να κανουμε ειναι αυτοι που μενουμε να δενουμε τα χερια οπως ειπες κ να πολεμαμε μαζι ο καθενας τον πονο του κι ο καθενας τον πονο του αλλου..ειμαστε τοσο αδυναμοι απεναντι σε μια απωλεια,ανικανοι να αλλαξουμε την κατασταση κι ομως οταν μιλαμε μεταξυ μας ειναι σαν να βγαινει ενα κοινο αχ!μια πληρη συναισθηση της απωλειας κ ενα αδυναμο θελω που πολλα μαζι αδυναμα θελω κανουν ενα δυνατο κ ισχυρο θελω
θελω να ζησω κι οχι να επιβιωνω κ να ψαχνω για μοναδικες ανθρωπινες στιγμες με οσο πονο με οσο κενο κι αν υπαρχει μεσα μου..

----------


## weird

μια πληρη συναισθηση της απωλειας.. θελω να ζησω κι οχι να επιβιωνω! Τι υπεροχα λογια που βγαζεις απο μεσα σου!..Συνεχιζω να σου γραφω την συνεχεια του κεφαλαιου και θα περιμενω τις σκεψεις σου.. Φιλακια.

----------


## weird

* το υποκεφαλαιο αυτο, μου εφερε στο μυαλο μια φιλη, που μου αρεσει να αποκαλώ \"Μαρια βαθειά\".

Elisabeth

Όταν σκεφτόμαστε τις απώλειες, το μυαλό μας τρέχει στις μεγάλες απώλειες, όπως η απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου ή η απώλεια της ζωής μας, του σπιτιού ή των χρημάτων μας. Στα μαθήματα όμως της απώλειας διαπιστώνουμε ότι συχνά τα μικρά πράγματα στη ζωή γίνονται μεγάλα. Τώρα που η ζωή μου είναι περιορισμένη σ\' ένα νοσοκομειακό κρεβάτι στο σαλόνι του σπιτιού μου και στην καρέκλα που υπάρχει δίπλα του, νιώθω ευγνώμων που δεν έχω χάσει ορισμένα απο τα πράγματα που οι περισσότεροι θεωρούμε δεδομένα. Με τη βοήθεια ενός δοχείου που είναι προσαρμοσμένο δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μπορώ τουλάχιστον να ουρώ μόνη μου. Για μένα, θα ήταν τρομερή απώλεια να μην μπορώ να πηγάινω μόνη μου στην τουαλέτα, να μην μπορώ μονη μου να πλυθώ. Τώρα είμαι ευγνώμων μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορώ ακόμη να κάνω αυτά τα πράγματα μόνη μου. 
***

Ο θάνατος των αγαπημένων μας προσώπων είναι σίγουρα μια από τις πιο σπαραξικάρδιες εμπειρίες της ζωής. Ένα ενδιαφέρον σχόλιο, που καταγράφεται χωρίς καμιά πρόθεση ασέβειας απέναντι σε οποιονδήποτε, είναι οι άνθρωποι που χάνουν κάποιον εξαιτίας ενός διαζυγίου ή χωρισμού συνειδητοποιούν, όπως οι ίδιοι λένε, πως ο θάνατος δεν είναι η ύψιστη απώλεια. Μάλλον το πιο δύσκολο απ\' όλα είναι ο αποχωρισμός από τα αγαπημένα μας πρόσωπα. Ίσως το να γνωρίζει κανείς ότι ο άλλος συνεχίζει να υπάρχει χωρίς να μπορεί να το μοιραστεί αυτό μαζί του, να προκαλεί πολύ μεγαλύτερο πόνο και να κάνει τη λύση του προβλήματος πολύ πιο δύσκολη απ\' ότι ο μόνιμος αποχωρισμός λόγω θανάτου. Με εκείνους που έχουν πεθάνει, βρίσκουμε συνήθως νέους τρόπους να μοιραζόμαστε την ύπαρξή τους, αναβιώνοντάς τους μέσα στις καρδιές και στις μνήμες μας. 
Από τα άτομα που πεθαίνουν, έχουμε μάθει πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα γύρω απο την απώλεια. Καποια κοινά και αρκετά ξεκάθαρα μαθήματα παίρνουμε από εκέινους που κάποια στιγμή ήταν κλινικά νεκροί και αργότερα επανήλθαν στη ζωή. Το πρώτο πράγμα που μας λένε είναι οτί έχουν πάψει πλεόν να φοβούνταιτο θάνατο. Στη συνέχεια, λένε οτί τώρα ξέρουν πως ο θάνατος δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο παρά η απόρριψη ενός σώματος, κάτι σαν να βγάζει κανείς από πάνω του ένα ρούχο που δεν το χρειάζεται πλέον. Τρίτον, θυμούνται ότι στο θάνατό τους είχαν μια πολύ βαθιά και έντονη αίσθηση πληρότητας και ένιωθαν ότι είχαν επαφή με όλους και με όλα χωρίς καμιά αίσθηση απώλειας. Τέλος αναφέρουν ότι δεν ένιωθαν ποτέ μόνοι, αλλά ότι πάντα κάποιος ήταν μαζί τους. 

***

Ένας άντρας περίπου τριάντα πέντε χρονών, μου είπε πως εντελώς απροσδόκητα η γυναίκα του τον εγκατέλειψε. Ένιωθε απόλυτα ισοπεδωμένος. Μου μίλησε για όλη την οδύνη που βίωνε εκείνο το διάστημα και στη συνέχεια με κόιταξε και ρώτησε: \"Έτσι νιώθουμε πάντα την απώλεια? Πολλοί φίλοι μου έχουν χάσει ανθρώπους με χωρισμούς και διαζύγια , ακόμα και με θανάτους. \'Ηταν θλιμμένοι και μου έλεγαν ότι πονάνε, όμως δεν είχα ιδέα για το πώς νιώθει κανείς σ\' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Τώρα που γνωρίζω αληθινά πώς είναι τα πράγματα, θα ήθελα να επιστρέψω σε όλους εκείνους και να τους πω, \"Λυπάμαι, δεν είχα ιδέα για το τί περνούσες.\"
\"Έχω ωριμάσει και έχω γίνει πολύ πιο συμπονετικός. Στο μέλλον, αν ένας φίλος αναγκαστεί να ζήσει κάποια απώλεια, θα είμαι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό πρόσωπο και θα μπορέσω να τον βοηθήσω πολύ περισσότερο. Θα είμαι κοντά του με έναν τρόπο που στο παρελθόν μου ήταν αδιανόητος και θα μπορώ να του συμπαρασταθώ έτσι όπως δεν το είχα ποτέ μου φανταστεί.\"

***

Αυτός είναι ένας από τους σκοπούς που υπηρετεί η απώλεια στη ζωή μας. Μας ενώνει. Μας βοηθά να κατανοούμε βαθύτερα ο ένας τον άλλον. Μας συνδέει μεταξύ μας με έναν μοναδικό τρόπο, που κανένα άλλο μάθημα ζωής δεν μπορεί να μας προσφέρει. Όταν είμαστε δεμένοι στην εμπειρία της απώλειας, νοιαζόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον και βιώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον με έναν νέο και πολύ έντονο τρόπο. 
Το μόνο πράγμα που είναι εξίσου δύσκολο με την απώλεια είναι η αβεβαιότητα ενόψει μιας πιθανής απώλειας. Οι ασθενείς λένε συχνά:\"Εύχομαι ή να καλυτερέψω ή να πεθάνω!\"Ή \"Οι ημέρες που περνάω περιμένοντας τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων είναι ένα μαρτύριο\".
Ένας άντρας και μια γυναίκα που κάνουν αγώνα για να επανασυνδεθούν, λένε με παράπονο, \"Ο αποχωρισμός μας σκοτώνει. Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε τη σχέση να δουλέψει - αλλιώς,επιτέλους, να λήξει\".
Η ζωή μερικές φορές μας εξωθεί να περάσουμε από ένα καθαρτήριο, χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε εαν τελικά θα βιώσουμε κάποια απώλεια ή όχι. Ίσως χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε ώρες μέχρι να ακούσουμε ότι η εγχείρηση πέτυχε ή ημέρες για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων ή κάποιο διάστημα όσο ένα αγαπημένο μας πρόσωπο δίνει τη δική του μάχη με την αρρώστια. Ίσως χρειαστεί να μείνουμε στο καθαρτήριο για ώρες, ημέρες, εβδομάδες ή ακόμα περισσότερο όταν, για παράδειγμα, εξαφανίζεται ένα παιδί. Οι οικογένειες των στρατιωτών που αγνοούνται στη μάχη βασανίζονται επώδυνα από τη μακρόχρονη παραμονή τους στο καθαρτήριο. Δεκαετίες αργότερα, πολλοί ακόμα παλεύουν να ξεδιαλύνουν συναισθύματα που αφορούν στις απώλειες που βίωσαν. Ίσως να μη μπορέσουν ποτέ τους να το κάνουν, μέχρι να μάθουν οριστικά εαν τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα είναι νεκρά ή διασώθηκαν. Η πληροφορία αυτή όμως ίσως δεν έλθει ποτέ. Ένα ολόκληρο έθνος ένιωσε την καταπόνηση του καθαρτηρίου όταν το αεροπλάνο του John F. Kennedy ήταν αγνοούμενο επί μέρες. Οι τοπικές, πολιτειακές και ομοσπονδιακές αρχές εξάνλτησαν κάθε μέσο για να ανακαλύψουν τί έχει γίνει, επειδή αυτή η ιστορία έπρεπε κάπως να κλείσει. 
Το βίωμα του καθαρτηριου για μια ενδεχόμενη απώλεια, είναι από μόνο του μια απώλεια. Ανεξάρτητα απο την έκβαση της κατάστασης, δεν πάυει να είναι μια απώλεια που πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί.

----------


## weird

*Και αυτό μου θύμισε μια άλλη φίλη, την Σόνια.

DAVID

Έχω κρατήσει πολύ ζωντανή την εικόνα του πατέρα μου: το φωτεινό του πρόσωπο, τη σπίθα στα μάτια του, το ζεστό του χαμόγελο και το χρυσό του ρολόι με το μαύρο λουράκι, που έμοιαζε να είναι κομμάτι του χεριού του. Ο Μπαμπάς μου κι εκείνο το ρολόι ήταν πάντα κομμάτι της ζωής μου. Δεν ήξερα πως μπορεί να είναι η ζωή μου χωρίς αυτά. Ο πατέρας μου ήξερε πόσο αγαπούσα αυτό το ρολόι. 
Πριν χρόνια, τις τελευταίες ημέρες του πατέρα μου, καθόμουν δίπλα του στο κρεβάτι και τον κοιτούσα με δάκρυα στα μάτια λέγοντας «Δεν ξέρω πώς να σε αποχαιρετήσω». 
Ο πατέρας μου αποκρίθηκε, «Ούτε εγώ ξέρω πώς να σε αποχαιρετήσω. Ξέρω όμως ότι πρέπει να πω αντίο και σε σένα και σε όλα εκείνα που αγάπησα. Τα πάντα, από το πρόσωπό σου μέχρι το σπίτι μου. Χτες βράδυ κοιτούσα έξω από το παράθυρο και αποχαιρετούσα ακόμα και τα αστέρια. Βγάλε μου το ρολόι», μου ζήτησε, δείχνοντας τον καρπό του. 
«Όχι μπαμπά. Αυτό το ρολόι το φορούσες πάντα.»
«Τώρα όμως ήρθε η ώρα να πω σ αυτό αντίο και να το φορέσεις εσύ.»
Έβγαλα μαλακά το ρολόι από τον καρπό του και το έβαλα στον δικό μου. Καθώς το κοιτούσα, τον άκουσα να λέει, «Μια μέρα και συ θα πρέπει να το αποχαιρετήσεις». 


Τα χρόνια περνούσαν και οι λέξεις αυτές είχαν μείνει στο μυαλό μου. Το ρολόι ήταν πάντα για μένα μια γλυκόπικρη υπενθύμιση της παροδικότητας της ζωής. Σπάνια το βγάζω απ το χέρι μου. Πριν ένα χρόνο περίπου, μετά από μια πυρετώδη ημέρα στη δουλειά, πήγα στο γυμναστήριο με έναν φίλο. Έκανα ντους εκεί, γύρισα σπίτι, έκανα κάποιες εξωτερικές δουλειές, έκανα ξανά ντους στο σπίτι και ντύθηκα για να βγώ έξω το βράδυ. Όταν γύρισα κι ενώ ετοιμαζόμουν να πέσω για ύπνο, συνειδητοποίησα ότι το ρολόι είχε χαθεί. Τις επόμενες ημέρες έψαχνα συνέχεια, παντού. 
Εκείνη την περίοδο είχα ταυτόχρονα να αντιμετωπίσω την απώλεια του ρολογιού που τόσο έντονα αντιπροσώπευε τον πατέρα μου και τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και το μάθημα που ο πατέρας μου με είχε διδάξει. Ήξερα πάντα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έχανα αυτό το ρολόι, είτε εξ αιτίας του δικού μου θανάτου είτε εξ αιτίας κάποιου άλλου γεγονότος. Χρειάστηκε πραγματικά να υπομείνω και να δουλέψω αυτό το συναίσθημα, καθώς και τη γνώση του πόσο προσωρινά και πόσο δανεικά είναι όλα όσα έχουμε. Όσο περνούσε ο καιρός, τόσο περισσότερο συνήθιζα στην ιδέα αυτή και στην αναπόφευκτη απώλεια που είχα υποστεί. Αντί να εστιάζομαι αποκλειστικά στο ρολόι, βρήκα άλλους τρόπους που με συνέδεαν με τον πατέρα μου και την παιδική μου ηλικία. Συμφιλιώθηκα με την υπενθύμιση του πατέρα μου ότι κι εγω κάποτε θα έπρεπε να αποχαιρετίσω τα πάντα. 
Τρεις μήνες αργότερα, έριξα κατά λάθος το ποτήρι με το νερό που είχα δίπλα στο κομοδίνο μου. Σκύβοντας πίσω από το κρεβάτι για να μαζέψω τα νερά, βρήκα το ρολόι. Είχε πέσει πίσω από το κάγκελο, απ τη μεριά του προσκέφαλου. Το ρολόι ξαναγύρισε στον καρπό μου, όμως τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι όλα μας τα δώρα είναι προσωρινά. Και μέσα από αυτόν τον αποχαιρετισμό των πάντων, ανακαλύπτουμε κάτι μέσα μας που δε χάνεται ποτέ. 
Τα περισσότερα πράγματα που κατέχουμε σημαίνουν κάτι για μας, κάτι που στην πραγματικότητα δεν αφορά στα πράγματα αυτά καθ εαυτά. Αντίθετα, σημαίνουν πολλά, επειδή κάτι αντιπροσωπέυουν  και αυτό που αντιπροσωπέυουν είναι δικό μας για πάντα. 


Η απώλεια είναι κάτι περίπλοκο και κανείς δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει την αντίδραση που μπορεί να προκαλέσει. Η θλίψη είναι προσωπική. Τα συναισθήματα μπορεί να είναι αντικρουόμενα, ετεροχρονισμένα και κατακλυσμικά. 
Μια απώλεια, ή ακόμα και μια πιθανή απώλεια, αγγίζει πολλές ζωές : την οικογένεια, τους φίλους, τους συναδέλφους και τους επαγγελματίες υγείας που φροντιζουν τον ασθενή. Όλοι πονάνε, ακόμα και τα κατοικίδια ζώα. Όλοι νιώθουμε την απώλεια. Μια απώλεια μπορεί να μας χωρίσει ή να μας ενώσει. 
Μια γυναίκα σ ένα σεμινάριο θρηνούσε την απώλεια του άντρα της, όχι από θανατο αλλά από διαζύγιο. Κατά έναν ενδιαφέροντα τρόπο μας εξηγούσε πως τα προβλήματά τους ξεκίνησαν όταν ο σύζυγός της έδινε τη μάχη για τον καρκίνο. 
«Στη διάρκεια της θεραπείας του, εγώ ξενυχτούσα πλάι του και παρακολουθούσα την ανάσα του», μας εξηγούσε ήρεμα. «Με βασάνιζε απελπιστικά η σκέψη ότι θα μπορούσα να τον χάσω. Έμενα ξύπνια πάνω στο κρεβάτι και αναρωτιόμουν όλη νύχτα τι θα έκανα τη μέρα που θα σταματούσε να ανασαίνει. Δεν άντεχα να σκέφτομαι το τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί, ότι θα τον έχανα. Στο τέλος κατέληξα με νευρικό κλονισμό και οδηγήθηκα, από ενοχές, να φύγω από το γάμο. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τότε και η υγεία του σήμερα είναι εξαίρετη. Αυτή η κατάσταση με έμαθε πως, όταν κάποιος αντιμετωπίζει μια αρρώστια που απειλεί τη ζωή του, όλη η προσοχή είναι στραμμένη πάνω του. Τα πάντα εστιαζονται γύρω από το πώς είναι, πως νιώθει, εάν η θεραπεία πάει καλά κ. λπ. Σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν πόσο εγωιστικό θα ήταν να έχω τα δικά μου συναισθήματα και τους δικούς μου φόβους. Δε διανοήθηκα ούτε μια στιγμή να πω, «Ε, είμαι κι εγώ εδώ!» Δε θα ένιωθα καλά έτσι. ʼλλωστε ποια ήμουν εγώ που θα τολμούσα να ζητήσω βοήθεια ενώ ο άλλος πέθαινε? Έτσι κρατούσα το στόμα μου κλειστό, μέχρι που στο τέλος έσπασαν τα νεύρα μου.»
Η θλίψη μας επηρεάζεται άμεσα κάθε φορά που πάμπολλοι θάνατοι ή άλλες περιστάσεις όπως ένας φόνος, μια επιδημία ή κάτι το απροσδόκητο περιπλέκουν το πένθος. Δεν αποκλείεται να βρεθούμε «εκτροχιασμένοι» από το θυμό μας ενόψει των συνθηκών ενός θανάτου, από το σοκ της ταχύτητας με την οποία εξελίχθηκε κ. ο. κ. Ουσιαστικά, πιστεύω ότι κάθε είδος θλίψης είναι ένα περίπλοκο φαινόμενο. Σπάνια είναι κάτι απλό. 


*Δε θυμαμαι αν τελειωνει εδω ή αν εχει κι άλλο, θα το συνεχισω απο αυτο ακριβώς το σημείο πάντως.

----------


## interappted

δεν βρηκα το κουραγιο να το διαβασω ακομα
τωρα που κανω το σπιτι που θα μεινω ο μικρος κι εγω ταλαιπωρουμε παραπανω κι εχω πεσει ως προς το πενθος
μολις γινει ξανα πιο αναλαφρη η ανασα μου θα ειναι το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανω να διαβασω..με εχει φερει τουμπα η μετακομοιση αλλα που θα παει???θα περασει παλι κ παλι κ παλι αυτο το ιδιο σταδιο οπως το ιδιο περασε κ περναει εδω κ 2 χρονια....

----------


## interappted

ακομα να το βρω....

----------


## weird

χαιρομαι που αποφασισα να τα γραφω λιγο λιγο.. μεχρι να το βρεις λοιπον θα περιμενω κι εγω για τα επομενα. Ειμαστε διπλα σου να σε στηριζουμε οπως μπορουμε! Φιλακια

----------


## interappted

δεν ξερω τι επαθα
επιρρεαστηκα πολυ με την μετακομοιση
ολα ειναι εκει εκτος απο αυτον
ξερω οτι θα συνελθω κ τοτε θα μπορεσω να το διαβασω κ να το νιωσω καθε λεξη 

weird σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ

----------


## Θεοφανία

interappted...
Να ήξερες πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω...
Ούτε χαρτάκια με τηλέφωνα που έγραφε η μαμα μου δεν μπορώ να πετάξω..
Κουράγιο καλή μου

----------


## anwnimi

Weird μου καλή, υπέροχο βιβλίο, έχεις ταλέντο στο να διαλέγεις βιβλία. Με έκανε να κλαίω από τις πρώτες τρεις γραμμές. Το κλάμα αυτό όμως δεν είναι κακό, είναι ανακουφιστικό, λυτρωτικό... Λένε τόσες αλήθειες αυτά τα κομμάτια, είναι τόσο αγγιχτικά, τόσο τρυφερά, τόσο αληθινά...
Σ\'ευχαριστούμε...Σ\'ευχαρισ ώ και προσωπικά...Πέτυχες πάλι διάνα. 

Συνέχισε έτσι, να μας γράφεις λίγο λίγο τα κομμάτια αυτού του βιβλίου.

Ίντερ μου με μια λέξη τα λες όλα \"ολα ειναι εκει εκτος απο αυτον\" και αυτό δυστυχώς είναι που μας πονάει σε κάθε αλλαγή της ζωής μας. Στην ορκωμοσία μου δεν ήθελα να πάω γιατί δε θα ήταν εκεί ο μπαμπάς μου. Πέρασα τα σήματα και έκλαιγα αργότερα στην καφετέρια γιατί εκείνος ήταν που μου είχε αγοράσει το βιβλίο πριν χρόνια και δεν μπορούσα να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο να του πω ότι επιτέλους κάθησα και τα διάβασα... Και η φάση είναι ότι μερικές φορές το ξεχνάς ότι έχει φύγει. Δηλαδή έκανα ασυναίσθητα τη σκέψη ότι θέλω να τον πάρω τηλέφωνο και σε χιλιοστά του δευτερολέπτου ήρθε η συνειδητοποίηση της πραγματικότητας. Όπως και το αντίστροφο μερικές φορές... Αμφιβάλλω αν μια ανάμνησή μου πραγματικά την έζησα, αφού πια αυτός δεν υπάρχει. Πολύ βασανιστικό.

Το άσχημο είναι ότι πολλές φορές ξεχνάμε τους ζωντανούς και ζούμε μόνο με τους νεκρούς. Δηλαδή αντί να σκεφτώ ότι κάποιοι άλλοι δικοί μου άνθρωποι θα χαρούν με κάποιο ευχάριστο νέο μου όπως τα παραπάνω, εμένα δε με ενδιέφεραν πλέον αυτοί σε σημείο πολύ ακραίο. Καθόμουν κι έκλαιγα στην καφετέρια μπροστά στο αγόρι μου που μες στον κόσμο δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει. Ξέρω πόσο λάθος είναι να ξεχνώ παντελώς τους ζωντανούς μερικές φορές... Αλλά και πόσο δύσκολο είναι να κρατήσω τις ισορροπίες... Δεν είναι άδικο για τους ζωντανούς να τους αγνοούμε; Κι εγώ που το συνειδητοποιώ δεν το εφαρμόζω πάντα... Δεν ξέρω πλέον που βρίσκεται η ισορροπία...

Βίωσε τον πόνο σου καλή μου Ίντερ για την έλλειψη του άντρα σου ειδικά σε αυτή τη νέα αρχή της ζωής σου αλλά να έχεις πάντα στο νου σου το γλυκό σου αγοράκι...Είναι ζωντανό, είσαι ζωντανή, η αγάπη είναι το μόνο που αξίζει να ζεις τελικά...

Ελπίζω να βρεις περισσότερη ηρεμία και να διαβάσεις τα υπέροχα αποσπάσματα της weird. Με την ησυχία σου...

----------


## interappted

μπαινω κ προσπαθω...προσπαθω να διαβασω κ κοντοστεκομαι...ξερω οτι θα παρω κουραγιο αλλα δεν ξερω τι εγινε με το πενθος μου
γυρισα στις πρωτες μερες
σαν να το μαθα τωρα
ποναει η ψυχη μου
θελω να ανασανω να βρω ιχνος δυναμης κ να διαβασω αυτα τα λογια
νιωθω ελεηνα αδυναμη

----------


## weird

Γενικά αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει εγω απο το δικό μου πένθος είναι οτι προσπαθώ με καθε ευκαιρία να γυρνω πίσω.. όλο πίσω σε εκείνα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Σ εκείνη την απώλεια που καθως δεν την εχω δουλέψει, εχει γίνει στο μυαλό μου κατι μυθικό, κάτι που κινείται μεταξύ αληθειας και φαντασίας.. Ειναι εκεινο το κομματι της παιδικής ηλικίας που χαθηκε στα αλήθεια, χαθηκε αναμεσα στα συγκεχυμενα μου συναισθήματα, την θολή αναμνηση που μπεδευεται απο εκεινη την επιθυμία να ωραιοποιούμε, να τραγικοποιούμε κιόλας ενδεχομένως εκεινο που δεν βιωθηκε όπως ήταν να βιωθέι. Μεσα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο της παλινδρόμησης, προσεξα οτι καθε αλλαγή μου ήταν επώδυνη και δύσκολη. Καθε προσαρμογη αδιανότητη. Η αλλαγη εμπεριεχει το πηγαινω μπροστά προχωράω. Ισως γι αυτο να φερνει μαζί της τόση αντισταση, τοσο πολύ συναισθημα. Δωσε όσο χρόνο σου χρειαζεται. Αφουγκράσου την και δες το πηγαινω μπροστά σαν ενα μερος της κοινής ζωής σας, αφου το παιδί είναι ενα βλαστάρι που μεγαλώνει. Κι εσύ εισαι νεα, αλλα φανταζομαι πόσο δύσκολο θα σου ειναι να αισθανθεις τη νιότη σου, γι αυτο δες το καλυτερα μεσα απο το παιδι. Φιλακια.

----------


## weird

Ανωνυμη. Εισαι ενας τοσο γλυκος ανθρωπος, σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια, μικρη μου ηλιαχτιδα! Σε φιλω.

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γενικά αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει εγω απο το δικό μου πένθος είναι οτι προσπαθώ με καθε ευκαιρία να γυρνω πίσω.. όλο πίσω σε εκείνα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Σ εκείνη την απώλεια που καθως δεν την εχω δουλέψει, εχει γίνει στο μυαλό μου κατι μυθικό, κάτι που κινείται μεταξύ αληθειας και φαντασίας.. Ειναι εκεινο το κομματι της παιδικής ηλικίας που χαθηκε στα αλήθεια, χαθηκε αναμεσα στα συγκεχυμενα μου συναισθήματα, την θολή αναμνηση που μπεδευεται απο εκεινη την επιθυμία να ωραιοποιούμε, να τραγικοποιούμε κιόλας ενδεχομένως εκεινο που δεν βιωθηκε όπως ήταν να βιωθέι. Μεσα σε αυτό το πλαίσιο της παλινδρόμησης, προσεξα οτι καθε αλλαγή μου ήταν επώδυνη και δύσκολη. Καθε προσαρμογη αδιανότητη. Η αλλαγη εμπεριεχει το πηγαινω μπροστά προχωράω. Ισως γι αυτο να φερνει μαζί της τόση αντισταση, τοσο πολύ συναισθημα. Δωσε όσο χρόνο σου χρειαζεται. Αφουγκράσου την και δες το πηγαινω μπροστά σαν ενα μερος της κοινής ζωής σας, αφου το παιδί είναι ενα βλαστάρι που μεγαλώνει. Κι εσύ εισαι νεα, αλλα φανταζομαι πόσο δύσκολο θα σου ειναι να αισθανθεις τη νιότη σου, γι αυτο δες το καλυτερα μεσα απο το παιδι. Φιλακια.


ακριβως καλη μου ακιβως.....

----------


## interappted

2 χρονια κ 2 μηνες περιπου
δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει
πως γυρισα τοσο πισω...
τον σκεφτομαι συνεχεια
θελω να τον δω να ακγαλιαζει το παιδι μας
μου λειπει
οχι πρακτικα αλλα συναισθηματικα
που πηγε η δυναμη μου???
πως γυρισα αποτομα 2 χρονια ξανα πριν
δεν μπορω να κοιταξω καν οπως θελω το παιδι μου
το βλεμμα μου οταν συναντιεται με του μικρου μου γενναν την απουσια του..το προσωπο του...πασχιζω εδω κ 3 βδομαδες να κανω το ενα βημα μπροστα οπως παλι
αλλα αδυνατω

----------


## interappted

βαρεθηκα να αγκαλιαζω τζαμια κ κορνιζες ψαχνω κατι με ζωη μα το μονο ζωντανο ειναι η θυμηση η απουσια του κ η μονη αληθεια κρυβεταο στα ματια τα δικα μου κ του μικρου μας

----------


## weird

Ειναι επωδυνο και δυσκολο.. Σκεψου το σαν ενα εντονο κυμα που σε παρεσυρε προσωρινα αλλα θα ξαναβρεις τις οποιες ισορροπιες ειχες χτισει. Ιντερ, μπορεις να διαβασεις και τα αποσπασματα που εγραψα, ισως βοηθησουν. Εξαλλου θυμησου τι ελεγε κι εκει για το πενθος:Οτι ειναι ενας δρομος που εχει διαρκως πισωγυρισματα. Κανε κουραγιο και γινε οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις ο βοηθος του εαυτου σου. Δεν εισαι ερμαιο, εχεις τη δυναμη να αντιδρασεις σε καποια κατασταση που σε θλιβει. Καν το ποιημα, καν το τραγουδι, καντο ενεργεια για το γυμναστηριο, καντο παραμυθι για τον γιο σου, ή, όπως και κανεις, μιλα μας, απλα. Αληθεια Ιντερ μου, πως παει η θεραπεια σου με τον ψυχιατρο? Φιλακια.

----------


## interappted

weird σε ευχαρισυω για το ενδιαφερον
δεν μπαινω πια συχνα στο forum γιατι δεν εχω να πω κατι ειμαι σε μια αθλια καταθλιψη κ μεχρι να την περασω ισως κ να μην μπαινω δεν εχω κανενα κουραγιο δεν παω στον ψυχιατρο πια απλα στο ικα κ γραφω μονο τα χαπια μου 
ειμαι σε μια απολυτη αρνηση που δεν θελω να την μεταδωσω η να την μοιραστω με κανεναν γιατι κρυβομαι στο καβουκι μου οταν δεν νιωθω δυνατη
ντρεπομαι που κοντα εδω κι ενα μηνα δεν εχω κουραγιο για μενα κ να το μοιραστω μαζι σας
ξερω οτι καποια στιγμη θα βγω πο το οστρακο μου κ τοτε ισως να ξαναμοιραστουμε εκεινες τισ μαγικες καταχωρησεις
να εισαι καλα κι εσυ κι ολοι οσοι με στηριξανε κ με στηριζουν στο forum 
ευχομαι να ειστε καλα ολοι κ συ weird μου να διαβαζεις τισ μαγικες σειρες απο τα βιβλια που τοσο βοηθανε
κ ευχομαι να μη με ξεχασετε γιτατι κι εγω αν κ δεν μπαινω πια συχνα
σας σκεφτομαι κ ευχομαι να ειστε καλα

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ειμαι σε μια απολυτη αρνηση που δεν θελω να την μεταδωσω η να την μοιραστω με κανεναν γιατι κρυβομαι στο καβουκι μου οταν δεν νιωθω δυνατη
> ντρεπομαι που κοντα εδω κι ενα μηνα δεν εχω κουραγιο για μενα κ να το μοιραστω μαζι σας
> ξερω οτι καποια στιγμη θα βγω πο το οστρακο μου κ τοτε ισως να ξαναμοιραστουμε εκεινες τισ μαγικες καταχωρησεις
> να εισαι καλα κι εσυ κι ολοι οσοι με στηριξανε κ με στηριζουν στο forum 
> ευχομαι να ειστε καλα ολοι κ συ weird μου να διαβαζεις τισ μαγικες σειρες απο τα βιβλια που τοσο βοηθανε
> κ ευχομαι να μη με ξεχασετε γιτατι κι εγω αν κ δεν μπαινω πια συχνα
> σας σκεφτομαι κ ευχομαι να ειστε καλα


Χαίρομαι καλή interrapted που ακούς τον εαυτό σου και τις ανάγκες σου και δέχομαι οτι αυτή την εποχή αισθάνεσαι την ανάγκη να κλειστείς στο καβούκι σου. Από μένα δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με αυτή σου την απόφαση. Να \'σαι σίγουρη οτι δεν θα σε ξεχάσω, παρόλο που δεν μπαίνεις πια συχνά.

----------


## Dalia

Ιντερ μου κουράγιο,θα περάσει κι αυτό το δύσκολο διάστημα.
Ετσι αντιδρώ κι εγώ όποτε πέφτω πάρα πολύ.Κλείνομαι και απλώς περιμένω να περάσει,δεν έχω κουράγιο για τίποτα,ούτε να αντιδράσω ούτε καν να ζητήσω βοήθεια κάποιες φορές.
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα που αντιδράς έτσι.Λογικό είναι να χάνουμε το κουράγιο μας μερικές φορές με όλα όσα περνάμε.Θα το ξαναβρείς,μην ανησυχείς.Και εύχομαι να το βρεις σύντομα. :Smile:

----------


## psychangel

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> .... δεν μπαινω πια συχνα στο forum 
> γιατι δεν εχω να πω κατι 
> ειμαι σε μια αθλια *καταθλιψη* κ μεχρι να την περασω ισως κ να μην μπαινω 
> δεν εχω κανενα κουραγιο 
> δεν παω στον ψυχιατρο πια απλα στο ικα κ γραφω μονο τα χαπια μου 
> ειμαι σε μια απολυτη αρνηση που ..
> δεν θελω να την μεταδωσω 
> η να την μοιραστω με κανεναν 
> ...


*ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ*  ..... :

Όστρακο κλειστό , 
καβούκι , τρύπα , καταφύγιο , σκοτάδι , 
σιωπή , συρρίκνωση , απομόνωση , ... 
ντροπή( :Wink: 

\'γιατί\' ... , 
\'θάπρεπε αλλιώς\' ... ,
οι άλλοι κι εγώ , ... ,
εγώ στο κέντρο ... , κι όλα γύρω ... , κι όλοι γύρω ... 
σ΄άλλες τροχιές ... σ΄άλλες διαδρομές ... 
παράλληλες , ασύμπτωτες ... 
και πού να καταλάβουν ; ... 
ποιοί θάθελαν να (ΜΕ) καταλάβουν ; ... 
σε ΠΟΙΟΥΣ θάξιζα νάμαι κοντά; δίπλα; , 
... για ΜΕΝΑ ... ΠΟΙΟΣ ; 
... ΓΙΑΤΙ ;
... ΕΓΩ στο κέντρο .. (ΜΟΥ) 
... στην τρύπα (ΜΟΥ) 
... στο ΧΡΟΝΟ τον δικό (ΜΟΥ) ... ΠΙΣΩ ... ΕΚΕΙ ... που (ΜΕ) πονάει ... 
... και τον γυρεύω για να (ΜΕ) πονάει ... ΠΑΛΙ κ ΠΑΛΙ ... 
... Γυρνάω ΠΙΣΩ ... για να (ΜΕ) πονάω 

... τουλάχιστον ο ΠΟΝΟΣ με κάνει να ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ...
... με κάνει να ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ για όσα ΘΑΠΡΕΠΕ αλλά ... ΔΕΝ πρόλαβα 
... για όσα έπρεπε να ΚΡΑΤΗΣΩ κι ΑΦΗΣΑ να ... φύγουν ...
... να (ΜΟΥ) Ξεφύγουν ... 
... ΧΑΝΩ τον ... έλεγχο ... 
... ΧΑΝΩ τον ... κόσμο ...
... ΧΑΝΩ τη ... ζωή μου ...

.... χωμένη σε ... 

Όστρακο κλειστό , 
καβούκι , τρύπα , καταφύγιο , σκοτάδι , 
σιωπή , συρρίκνωση , απομόνωση , .... ,
ντροπή ( :Wink: 
... *ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ* ..... 

καλή μου, ΔΕΝ ΕΊΣΑΙ (*Η*) ΜΟΝΗ ...

αυτή η τρύπα η τόσο ... γνώριμη ...
είναι τόσο μεγάλη ... τόσο ... \'μαύρη\'...
ΚΑΙ με την έννοια της ... \'μαυρίλας\'
ΚΑΙ με την έννοια της ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ που ... 
μας χωράει ΟΛΟΥΣ ... 
γυρεύοντας να μας ... ΚΑΤΑΠΙΕΊ 
... σαν πραγματική \"BLACK HOLE\" ... !!!! 

τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ... 
κι αν αυτό σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα σκέψου πως για κάποιον πιτσιρικά ... 
ΕΙΣΑΙ (Η) ΜΟΝΑ*ΔΙΚΗ* (*ΤΟΥ*)




> _Originally posted by interappted_
> ... ευχομαι να μη με ξεχασετε γιτατι κι εγω αν κ δεν μπαινω πια συχνα
> σας σκεφτομαι κ ευχομαι να ειστε καλα


.... ευτυχώς που η μνήμη αντέχει ακόμα και ... τη σιωπή 
και μας ... συνδέει έστω και ΔΙΧΩΣ λόγια ή φυσική ..e-παρουσία ... 


ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΜΩΡΕ ... ! 


---------------------------------------------
εξ΄αποστάσεως .... δίπλα σου ...!

----------


## weird

Σε σκεφτομαι καθε φορα που ακουω για καποια γυναικα που εχασε τον αντρα της. Εχεις ολο το χρονο να ανακαμψεις! Εγινα κι εγω μαρτυρας της δυναμικης σου καλη μου και θα περιμενω μεχρι να εισαι ετοιμη να μιλησεις, να πεις οτιδηποτε, ξανα. Σε φιλω.

----------


## interappted

ευχαριστω για τα ενθαρρυντικα σας λογια
αλλαξα παλι θεραπεια
ευελπιστω να επανελθω
συντομα!
φιλια!

----------


## anwnimi

Ιωάννα κουράγιο, νιώσε τη θλίψη σου, έτσι θα έρθει κάποια στιγμή ξανά που να μπορείς να την προσπεράσεις... Είμαστε εδώ όποτε αιστανθείς ανάγκη για e-συντροφια...
Φιλιά...

----------


## anwnimi

ΥΓ. Psychangel μου άρεσε πολύ το κείμενό σου...

\"... τουλάχιστον ο ΠΟΝΟΣ με κάνει να ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ...\"

----------


## weird

Καλη μου Ιωαννα τι κανεις? Πως παει η ζωη στο σπιτι με τον μικρο? 
Συντομα θα συνεχισω να γραφω απο το βιβλιο για την απωλεια, στο γραφειο εχω συνδεση διαρκως.. 
Πολλα φιλια στελνω.

----------


## justme

Ενα στιχάκι προς την Ιnter. (αν και δεν λέει ακριβώς αυτό που θα ήθελα να πώ αλλά η δύναμη των στίχων είναι ότι μπορείς να τους μεταφράζεις όπως θέλεις)

\"Να γράφεις να τηλεφωνείς,
και ας μην μένει εδώ κανείς\"

POWER

----------


## weird

Το διαβασες Ιντερ το τελευταιο αποσπασμα που περασα? Οπως και να χει θα συνεχισω να το γραφω κι οποτε βρεις τη θεληση και το κουραγιο, ελπιζω να διαβαστουν. (γενικότερα κιολας)..
Πως εισαι λοιπον αυτες τις μερες της \"κατανυξης\"?
Θα θελ να ειχα καταφερει να μπω πιο βαθεια στο πνευμα τους.. Πραγματα που νεοτερη, στα εφηβικα μου χρονια εκανα με τοση φυσικότητα και ευκολία!
Τωρα πια θελει να καταβαλλω μεγαλη προσπαθεια για να νιωσω εκεινο το ανατριχιασμα, το φουντωμα του πνευματος που αισθανομουν διαβαζοντας την Κενη διαθηκη, τη Βιβλο, βλεποντας τον Ιησού απο τη Ναζαρέτ.
ποτε δεν κατασάλλαξα στα της πίστεως, ωστοσο ομολογώ οτι έμπαινα σε μια σπάνια διάσταση πνευματικότητας, σαν να επικοινωνουσα με κατι πολυ βαθυ και σοφό μεσα μου....
Με επιασε η φλυαρια μου! 
Σημερα θελω ν παω στην εκκλησια, να ακουσω τον θρηνο... και να ανψω ενα κερακι.
Ιντερ, γραψε τα νεα σου οταν μπορεις.
Πολλα φιλια.

----------


## anwnimi

Καλή Ανάσταση Ίντερ μου σε σένα και το αγοράκι σου.
Να είστε καλά...



Παραθέτω το απόσπασμα που με κάνει να ριγώ...

Χριστός ανέστη εκ νεκρών, 
θανάτω θάνατον πατήσας,
Και τοις εν τοις μνήμασιν ζωήν χαρισάμενος

----------


## anwnimi

Ρε παιδιά που είναι η Ίντερ; Πάει πάρα πολύς καιρός και την έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές. Ήταν τόσο εκφραστική στο φόρουμ και τώρα...Ανησυχώ...

----------


## weird

Κι εγω ανησυχω.
Ευχομαι να ειναι καλα η κοπελα.
Την εχω σκεφτει απειρες φορες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πριν μια εβδομάδα πήρε το μάτι μου το όνομα της στα μέλη....
Δεν συμμετείχε.....

----------


## anwnimi

Σοβαρά;

Νόμισα ότι δεν ξαναμπήκε από τότε. Πάντως να τη στείλουμε την αγάπη μας από εδώ αν ξανατύχει και μπει και να ξέρει ότι τη σκεφτόμαστε...

----------


## weird

Και ακόμα σε σκεφτόμαστε....
σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα.

Σου στέλνω μια γλυκιά καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Οταν πρωτομπήκα εδώ σαν επισκέπτης, το πρώτο θέμα που διάβασα ήταν αυτό.
Με άγγιξε πολύ και έτσι αποφάσισα να γίνω μέλος και να γράψω το θέμα μου.
Από τοτε έχουν αλλάξει πολλά εδώ. Ελπίζω όχι μόνιμα.
Ιντερ...εύχομαι να ειναι όλα καλά στη ζωή σου....

----------


## anwnimi

Έχεις δίκιο Θεοφανία.
Κι εμένα εκείνη την εποχή, αυτό εδώ το θέμα, ήταν η σωτηρία μου, κυριολεκτικά μιλάω. Δεν ξέρω, ήμουν σε απελπιστική κατάσταση.
Να\'να καλά η Ίντερ που το άνοιξε και της στέλνω κι εγώ τις ευχές μου, έχει καιρό να φανεί, ελπίζω να είναι αγωνίστρια όπως έδειξε ότι ήταν.

Ο καθένας μας, ανεξαιρέτως, έχουμε το μερίδιο ευθύνης μας. Ελπίζω να έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες σε τούτο το φόρουμ...Ας βάλουμε ο καθένας ένα λιθαράκι για να γίνει αυτό, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο που νομίζει καλύτερο.
 :Smile:

----------

